# PPP KiloBitsSecondGrow



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

Good evening ladies and gentleman, I have just begun my second grow and as such starting another journal. Hope this one turns out as well if not better than my first, which will be hard to beat Please feel free to visit my first grow, as there are some great pictures and final results, which quite frankly are amazing, and makes me glad I discovered this new hobby of mine. Here we go.

I purchased the seeds from Nirvana and they are feminized. Packet states PPP.

OK, basically started by putting a seed into some very damp paper towels in a washed out lo mien carryout container (yeah you can still see some of the shit). lol This is the same setup I used for my last grow. Well, then I just put it by my cable modem and router were it is dark and not cold. I will check back in a few days.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't fecking believe it. Holy shit my girl is already forming, see the ittsy bittsy root?. Just fecking put her in yesterday. Holy shit. Now I have to start moving.  I can almost see inside her. Or is just the fecking smoke?


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

Alright here are the hardware and nutes we be using. The only other medium will be hydro.

1. the guts of the shit. medium sized plastic storage cabinet, 10 gal tub of which 6 Gal is used for the grow, a couple of adjustable straps to assist with light adjustments of which majority will be done be shelf, 2 CFL one veg one bloom, some aluminum foil for reflection and privacy.
2. this is the tub that we use for the draining of the old hydro and nutes.
3. irrigation water pump, netpot with hydroton grow rocks, rockwool, irrigation dispersal and tube.
4. CFL same as for first grow very satisfied with them
5. airpump for the bubbleponics have to get new airstone
6. fan
7. nutes for the grow showing both veg and bloom with micro for both they are pre weighed and are to be mixed with 6 Gal hydro 1packet of veg and 1 packet of micro or 1 package of bloom and 1 package of micro again I used this for my last grow


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

First grow was awesome, I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> First grow was awesome, I can't wait to see this one.


Thanks man. I actually had a lot of fun doing it. And to reap these kinds of rewards is fecking awesome.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 26, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> Thanks man. I actually had a lot of fun doing it. And to reap these kinds of rewards is fecking awesome.



amen to that brother 

Pure Power Plant, this will be good KiloBit
If it's Ok I'll pull up a seat and watch these babies grow with ya. 








This box is great. Nice setup. Nice yeild on the last journal, NYC bagseed.


have a good day

cya 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

Moved the girl from the wet paper to the wet rockwool. Back into the container and back into the hole. 

1. the container, rockwool, utensil to widen the hole in the rockwool, knife
2. ppp exposed
3. moving her from the towels to the wet rockwool see her on the tip of the knife?
4. ppp nested in the rockwool kind of shitty pic eh
5. back into the container
6. cover and back by the modem and router

Tomorrow after work, setup the tub and get ready for the move from darkness to light. This is exactly what I did with the first grow. When the move occurs, we will have a full functioning system for her. Then in roughly 7 to 14 days we'll start with some mild nutes, full strength will be given when she's about 6 to 8 inches 15 to 20 cm.

As my pops would say, "So far so good."


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 28, 2008)

Please remember, this grow is a low cost, stealth model, say for an apartment. We only move 6 Gal 22 liters, minimal smell, minimal noise, and depending on seed (got a 2 oz 58.1 gr first grow)a personal harvest.
If you want an idea of what to expect, I strongly urge you to view my first grow journal. Although not from seed, it does have some great pics. Plant, harvest, cure weight, etc. Please check it out so I get hits. lol Oh yeah one more thing, if your expecting ph levels and humidity readings, etc. I'm afraid you'll be disappointed. Anytime I feck with a plant I kill it. So as my farmer grandparents said, "Leave it alone, it'll take care of itself." 

Today she's been moved to the tub and light. She's in her spot until harvest. Seeing as she's still in germination, no nutes, we don't need air pump for the bubbleponics yet, and the fan also need not be engaged at this time. Hey save as much electric as you can.

1. the water pump is put into tub
2. marking for 6 gallons lol I know I know I'm using one gallon containers so why not just count them? Because a couple of times I forgot, I was toking while doing it this isn't really important now, but when we start the nutes it becomes critical as the nutes are premixed and weighed for 6 Gal 22 liters
3. we use 2 containers one fills while we move the other to the tub
4. very important to thoroughly wash the hydroton grow rocks or your water will turn dark brown
5. obvious, pouring the water into the tub
6. prep for her crib
7. let her in, look how much she's grown since yesterday already popping out of the hole
8. close the door, also important to cover as much as possible so no light gets through into your water, that causes algae
9. into the tub she goes another fecking lousy picture
10. pic of the wiring it's in a drawer, the white thing on top is my speed adj for fan
11. lower the lights
12. dropback view
13. close cabinet

OK All we can do now is hope the genetics are good and we have a successful grow. Hope you've enjoyed it so far and possibly it was of help to some of you as well. I'll keep updating as required.

Also, please post your comments or questions. I know a lot of you are wondering why I'm only doing one plant. Well, frankly seeing as this is only my second grow and I'm also giving a step by step, I really don't want to become overwhelmed. Besides, it's enough for me, for now Check out my first girl, she took up the whole box.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> OK All we can do now is hope the genetics are good and we have a successful grow. Hope you've enjoyed it so far and possibly it was of help to some of you as well. I'll keep updating as required.


 . . . . nice little photo journal.

This is going to be fun to watch, thanks. 


Good growing to you bro


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 29, 2008)

Woke this morning and found that she's already popped the shell. I don't know, my first grow didn't happen this fast. I hope this is a good omen. Oh yeah, the roots already past the rockwool, so I'm going to have to get that airstone by the weekend.

1. here she comes
2. side ass view lol
3. OK see the shell to the right? fecking awesome, looks like a little pacman

We are on the way. hehe


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 30, 2008)

No big deal here. Just posting a couple of pics. She has changed since yesterday though. Taller, stronger, four leaves, she is growing as expected. I believe she is officially a seedling now. Trying to post a couple every day. lol We all know that wont happen at some point. Just remembered how amazed I am at what starts and what finishes from a little fecking seed. It truly is a miracle.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

Waited 48 hours to post. Looking healthy so far, with no issues to speak of. It's been a week since start and because she's looking healthy and strong We'll add half strength nutes after changing the water. Also bought the the airstone, thinking root might be in water by this coming weeks end.


1. Before nutes over 24 hours ago
2. side of the same over 24 hours ago
3. the nutes veg (big bag) and micro
4. mix half the veg and half the micro (reseal the other half for next feeding)
5. a small amount of warm water and the nutes
6. shaken not stirred
7. now fill the rest of the container
8. purge the old water, insert hose and siphon into other tub
9. collection tub, it's on a stool so we don't have to bend over that far, the beauty of this is you determine how much or little to empty at time
10 she's showing root out of the netpot, another fecking lousy pic
11. after pouring 4 Gal 15 liters and the 1 Gal 4 liters of nutes, put her back into the tub and slowly pour the last 1 Gal 4 liters directly into the netpot over the rocks and rockwool
12. move the lights back
13. bye for now, this is what she looked like when we started the nutes
14. breath of CO2 lol
15. feck, forgot this one, inside after the nutes with the airstone, sorry

Well it's been a week since the start of this grow and it looks like all is well. Alrighty then, until the next update.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

The lighting is Compact Fluorescent. Using what is termed dual spectrum. What this means is that both the vegetative and flowering spectrum are used simultaneously. This is the lighting technique for the first grow. The product specs are as follows:

Company Sunlite
SL85/30K Flowering Cat. No. 05581
SL85/65K Vegetative Cat. No. 05580

Each is 85 watt producing in theory 4200 lumens each
Average life is 8000 hours

Some basic reflectors, nylon straps and tie wraps.

As you can see in the photos, with this setup the lamps can be moved any which way inside the cabinet. The only restrictions are based on the reflectors. This means if we decided to do four plants we could move the light closer to a leaner and or directly over a runt. The shelf which the straps are attached, will be at the top of the cabinet by flowering. The straps themselves are adjustable, so once the shelf is moved up the lights can be lowered and raised according. In addition, the straps can slide back and forth. Finally, the loose tie wraps can be adjusted on the strap for precision if need be. Pretty good little system.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 1, 2008)

lookin good man will definately try 2 post regularly
Rep+ and peace


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks bro.

Just a couple pics and update that foil is added around. Trial of using foil around seedling to see if growth is accelerated or plant strengthened. If not, goodbye foil.

1 thru 4. 24 hours after nutes introduced, she has grown a bit
5-6. foil is added around her


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Foil is never good from what i hear. Causes hot spots and makes temps get a little higher. Good luck with that but i would suggest just taking it all off. Keep us posted man

Tom


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 2, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Foil is never good from what i hear. Causes hot spots and makes temps get a little higher. Good luck with that but i would suggest just taking it all off. Keep us posted man
> 
> Tom



Thanks for the info tom. I'll try overnight and then make a decision. Only reason I'm trying is because they are CFL, maybe won't be as hot, don't know. Your probably right though. Posting tomorrow with decision.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

lookin good man keep it up

but the foil could be a fire hazard, somehow idk but last thing u want is a fire!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 2, 2008)

Well even though the internet research was inconclusive we are going to remove the aluminum foil.

Plus two more pics.

Roots are doing well. A little airing is in order.

Sure had more fun doing this than winterizing the windows.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2008)

24 hour update. OK OK 22.5 hour update. lol

Just wanted to show the difference a day makes as far as the roots and leaves are concerned. Like stated in one of the previous posts, the roots should hit the water by weeks end, shit maybe by Wednesday. Incredible! Oh yeah, once the roots hit the water, she really takes off. I fecking love this. Smoking my last grow while doing another. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2008)

It's mind numbing how fast this shit goes.

1. Oct 28
2. Nov 3

6 days

And like said before, when the roots hit the water, she going to grow like the weed she is. And of course we all love that.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2008)

Feck, forgot to adjust the lighting when I went to the nutes. This is how first grow lights were setup after nutes were introduced. Feck. Gotta cut down on the smoking.

By tie wrapping the two fixtures and moving the straps out all the way, we concentrate the two spectrum's on her. Also found her pod in the rocks. Maybe just getting compulsive with this? Won't post for awhile.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 4, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Just had to post these two picks. She is growing rapidly. Oh yeah, there's a root in the water already, way before my prediction of weeks end. Well once the others follow, full steam ahead.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 4, 2008)

lookin great! 

rep+


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks bra.

Another 24 hours and look at her grow.  Can't get a good picture yet, but there are about five roots in the water now. Maybe tomorrow we'll be able to lift the lid and get a pic of them, without them moving out of the water. Remember this Saturday 11-8 will be two weeks from when we put the seed in the towels, eight days since she's been the rockwool. Feckin unbelievable.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 6, 2008)

Not 24 hours yet but here are some more. You can see it's definitely booming at this point. Reason? The roots are in the water now. We got a pic of the roots in the water (better to absorb nutes?). Also, notice the difference between yesterdays plant pictures and today, can you believe this? Feck, you can't even see the rockwool cube from the top anymore. Holy shit. The bubbles assist in the deliverance of highly oxygenated nutes to the roots. And we are glad they do. I fecking like doing this. Oh yeah, the water smells a little like alfalfa sprouts, good sign.


----------



## trapper (Nov 6, 2008)

well ive decided to watch a bubbleponics from seed to smoke,good work i would rep ya but i dont know how,but good luck.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 6, 2008)

The grey scales at the top left corner of his post, click that and leave a comment. I approve is a good rep and i disapprove is a neg rep 

Tom


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 6, 2008)

trapper said:


> well ive decided to watch a bubbleponics from seed to smoke,good work i would rep ya but i dont know how,but good luck.


Welcome. Follow the link to my first bubbleponics grow. The link will take you the final results. If you go back to page 1 you'll see my first girl before harvest.

I'm smoking the fecking kick ass shit now. hehe She turned out great. And if this one turns out as good, then we will be happy again, and again, and again, you get the idea.

There's a scale icon in the top right of the post. Click to rep.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend-4.html#post1518496

Thanks Tom....


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 6, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> . . . we are glad they do. I fecking like doing this. Oh yeah, the water smells a little like alfalfa sprouts, good sign.
> . .
> .
> . .


 . .
.


Very clean looking setup *Kilobit*. Coming along nicely, good job.



*yellowsnakes*

from Calgary, Canada
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks snakes.

Another day another few pictures. Tomorrow we change the water and nutes.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 8, 2008)

My girl is two weeks old today at around 1800. Got to tell everyone we are doing very well at this point. We were going to change the water and nutes today, but decided to wait till tomorrow. 

Well here she is two weeks later.  Happy Birthday PPP!


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good. My PPPfem are also 2 weeks today! Cheers, mate!
You went with hydro, I'm doing soil so I guess we have a little bit of comparisons to make, eh?

I'm subscribed for camaraderie sake.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 8, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> Looking good. My PPPfem are also 2 weeks today! Cheers, mate!
> You went with hydro, I'm doing soil so I guess we have a little bit of comparisons to make, eh?
> 
> I'm subscribed for camaraderie sake.


Thanks..

Right then. I'll be checking you out too. Ok let's hit one.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 9, 2008)

they look great man
soon u'll be smokin ur own homegrown!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are some more. Decided to wait till 11-15 to change water and nutes. See no reason to rush it as there is plenty of water and the nutes still smell like alfalfa sprouts. Are the rest of you as amazed as me at the growth rate of this plant? Please note the difference in the root picture from this update to the previous one. Not even 48 hours, truly amazing.

We could put the water pump on a timer (for say 10 minutes a day) if we please, but let's just keep it going, after all it is the least noisy of the three (fan, air pump, water pump) and the electric bill isn't that bad.


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 10, 2008)

looking great man... really great start from what I can tell

I'm doing my first grow and just transplanted to DWC, I hope mine thrive when the roots hit water like yours did


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 10, 2008)

wow, I wonder if the root density on my plants is the same, though everything is under the soil. Hmmm, maybe I should check if they're root bound yet.

it's crazy how similar our plants look, though we are doing different growing mediums.
How long are you veggin' yours out?


----------



## preliator (Nov 10, 2008)

kilobit,
fellow worm here...great job. curious to know where you found those cfl's. been looking for the high wattage but cannot locate them anywhere....perhaps you can share your supplier if in the city i am there 9-5 mon-fri. appreciate the help
pre


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

preliator said:


> kilobit,
> fellow worm here...great job. curious to know where you found those cfl's. been looking for the high wattage but cannot locate them anywhere....perhaps you can share your supplier if in the city i am there 9-5 mon-fri. appreciate the help
> pre


Here you go. These work great. I'm using the same pair for this grow which is my second. 

SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Dual Spectrum II High Output Fluorescent Bulbs


Here's what my first grow results were from one plant. You can go to page one to see her in her glory.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend-4.html#post1518496


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> wow, I wonder if the root density on my plants is the same, though everything is under the soil. Hmmm, maybe I should check if they're root bound yet.
> 
> it's crazy how similar our plants look, though we are doing different growing mediums.
> How long are you veggin' yours out?




She's 16 days now. I think I'm going to go 6 weeks. I'll make a determination at about week four, because right now she's growing mad fast.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok here's some more. It's mad that's why we keep posting.

Remember, once the roots hit the water, BAM, she taken off like a bat out of hell. hehe Actually she's growing like the weed she is and way fast I might add.

Feck, you can't even see the netpot or rocks anymore. hah

Also, we swapped the vegetative and bloom bulbs. What I mean by that is, the veg went from left to right and the bloom from right to left.


----------



## trapper (Nov 11, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Ok here's some more. It's mad that's why we keep posting.
> 
> Remember, once the roots hit the water, BAM, she taken off like a bat out of hell. hehe Actually she's growing like the weed she is and way fast I might add.
> 
> ...


that's some tight thick foliage,those are the pp clones.


----------



## preliator (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the link kilobit, much appreciated will check them out, need to see if i can get my electrican to to shake out a couple of these for me on the fact that he still owes me a few....lol......worked for my new agrosun gold 400 watters...thanks for the input.
pre


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

trapper said:


> that's some tight thick foliage,those are the pp clones.


Not clone, grown from seed. This is a full grow of one plant. The grow directions can be used for multiple plants, however, my space is restricting and one plant is all I can fit into my stealth closet. Once it gets mature it will do the same as my first grow. Check her out, she took up the whole box.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend.html


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I know it's overkill, but hey, it's a journal. This is day 18 from seed.

Edit.

Feck, I just noticed that the airstone flipped over. Feck, that means she wasn't getting as much oxygenation as we would have liked. Feck, she probably could be a little bigger than she is. Feck. Shite..


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice!

you may have said this before, what CFLs are you using?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> very nice!
> 
> you may have said this before, what CFLs are you using?


Here ya go. If you check out my first grow you can see the results of bag seed and the hardware which I show in the beginning of this journal.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend-4.html#post1518496


----------



## trapper (Nov 12, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Not clone, grown from seed. This is a full grow of one plant. The grow directions can be used for multiple plants, however, my space is restricting and one plant is all I can fit into my stealth closet. Once it gets mature it will do the same as my first grow. Check her out, she took up the whole box.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend.html


ya i knew you started from seed,for some reason i thought you had cut clones already,i should of read back,because i have a few fem pp going,you started a week later then me,good luck.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

trapper said:


> ya i knew you started from seed,for some reason i thought you had cut clones already,i should of read back,because i have a few fem pp going,you started a week later then me,good luck.


Hey trapper, give us a link to your grow.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 12, 2008)

Kilo ya old feck!! Just read both grows. Good shite man.........subscribed 

~Boneman


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 12, 2008)

trapper said:


> ya i knew you started from seed,for some reason i thought you had cut clones already,i should of read back,because i have a few fem pp going,you started a week later then me,good luck.


Ya man, I wanna see your link if you have one going.

I just nuted my PPP for this week on Mon., and wham! like all three went nuts. One looks like it just exploded! Gottdam.
Maybe I'll add some more pics.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 12, 2008)

My PPP is all bunched up in the middle with buds with a main cola shooting up. It almost looks like a bouy or one of those "wobble" lights. I notice in your pics the tight nodes and explosive close growth in the middle as well. I'm just wondering if we should top/trim with this strain while in veg or not.

Anyone???


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2008)

You know the drill. Let's see since yesterday. Holy shit. Day 19

DaDaDaDa  DaDaDaDa

Showing two pics of roots, figure it gives a better idea of how fecking big they really are.

Also, notice the height today compared to day 18, yesterday. Feck! Alright, alright, the pics a little closer, but still.

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk, we will shoot for full blown nutes Saturday, seeing as she will definitely be 6 inches, and unless someone differs, that's what we'll do.
Geez, things are looking good right now. Let's hope we continue on this current path. I'm fecked up right now. Just somked some of my first grow. You know how many times this was written? lol


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> Day 19
> 
> Showing two pics of roots, figure it gives a better idea of how fecking big they really are


.
. .





. .
.

Very good root structure, keep it up.

Looks to me that everything is coming along fine 




KiloBit said:


> Geez, things are looking good right now. Let's hope we continue on this current path. I'm fecked up right now. Just somked some of my first grow. You know how many times this was written? lol


 . . . . hehehe

Just stopping by *Kilo*, your the man from the big apple.

You're doing a fabulous job there and we're all cheering for ya



good growing to ya bro


*yellowsnakes*




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2008)

Boneman said:


> My PPP is all bunched up in the middle with buds with a main cola shooting up. It almost looks like a bouy or one of those "wobble" lights. I notice in your pics the tight nodes and explosive close growth in the middle as well. I'm just wondering if we should top/trim with this strain while in veg or not.
> 
> Anyone???


Hmmm. That might be a good idea. I did that with my first girl, but let's see if anyone else lenda a thought on it.


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't. I like to let my plants get all bushy. It lets them utilize more potential bud sites when flowering rolls around. But what do I know, this is my first grow.

Trimming leaves reduces photosythesis surface area. I guess it would also allow more growth to other parts of the plant. I guess it depends on what your growing for. Money, or for the shear love of nature.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lookin good mann, Cant wait to see the yeild. ima follow this fursure.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> I wouldn't. I like to let my plants get all bushy. It lets them utilize more potential bud sites when flowering rolls around. But what do I know, this is my first grow.
> 
> Trimming leaves reduces photosythesis surface area. I guess it would also allow more growth to other parts of the plant. I guess it depends on what your growing for. Money, or for the shear love of nature.


I only topped my first grow once. There was no trimming until flowering when it was determined the lower branch offs were weak. 

I _would_ like to see what she looks like au natural. hehe

No I'm getting into growing for profit. This ALL for me


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

VansStoner1748 said:


> Lookin good mann, Cant wait to see the yeild. ima follow this fursure.


Thanks bro.

And on that note, here's some more. Day 20

I don't know? I just can't get over how fecking fast she's growing. I mean at this rate, we'll be moving the shelf by months end. Holy fecking shite

Ok Ok, picture on far right is from 11-1 today 11-14, are we kicking ass or what? ZippityFeckingDoDa

Decided to name her too. I'm thinking Pamela, and hoping she gets just a big


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> 
> 
> good growing to ya bro
> ...


Thanks bro

Day 21 This evening Pam's three weeks. Not feeling so good today, got some kinda bug. Couldn't sleep so doing this now as later might not suit me.

Today we changed the water and added full strength nutes. Will be interesting to see if Pam grows even faster. Only some time will tell.

Ever notice when you don't feel good and you toke, it's a way different head?

1. drain old shite
2. we use this end to also vacuum the bottom of the tub, it won't get everything but it works fecking OK for us
3. roots let them air about 15 minutes
4. same shite
5. full blown vegetative and micro nutes
6. refilled to water mark
7. nice and white
8. width wise measurement
9. what a bush, feck my last grow was no way near this. Wonder if this is a good thing or not. Gonna have to ask Boneman as he already flowering one of these beauties.


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 15, 2008)

"scribed". Awesome setup man, very clean, organized, simple design, and huge fast growth. I'll be watching for sure. Good call on those lights, I've heard good things about them. Hope it keeps growing at this pace, you'll have a one plant jungle on your hands. Best of luck to you man.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking great Kilo! Zena was very bushy when she was young also. As she grew up, her middle section is still bushy but she sprouted a nice main cola. I'll update my journal soon. 

How is the 1st Grow smoke?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Looking great Kilo! Zena was very bushy when she was young also. As she grew up, her middle section is still bushy but she sprouted a nice main cola. I'll update my journal soon.
> 
> *How is the 1st Grow smoke?*


Bro, if I had know that I could grow the kinda shite I just did, I would have been doing this a long time ago. Probably some of the best shite I've ever had. No shit. It was cured two plus weeks. It fecking smells awesome and it's smooth as silk. Let me know when you update for Zena.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> "scribed". Awesome setup man, very clean, organized, simple design, and huge fast growth. I'll be watching for sure. Good call on those lights, I've heard good things about them. Hope it keeps growing at this pace, you'll have a one plant jungle on your hands. Best of luck to you man.


Thanks bro. Hope she turns out as good if not better than my first.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 16, 2008)

Day 22 Pam sprang some overnite about an inch in height and one in width.

We've added some extra light in lower rear of the cabinet. Want to figure out a way to supply more light underneath once Pam get's really going. Have some time so no fret yet.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 16, 2008)

She's looking great Kilo! Keep up the awesome work, and the great picture updates 

Tom


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 16, 2008)

Still looks amazing kilo, I'm totally jealous. Can't believe how wide and dense they are. I bet they are going to look amazing after a couple weeks of flowering.


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey sorry man, I dont mean to take over your thread or anything but I was looking through your other posts and didn't see your watering schedule. How many times a day do you water and for how long? Thanks man.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> Hey sorry man, I dont mean to take over your thread or anything but I was looking through your other posts and didn't see your watering schedule. How many times a day do you water and for how long? Thanks man.



lol Bro its a bubbleponics grow. All water all the time. lol If you notice the pictures with the roots it'll be obvious.

However, the water has been changed twice so far. Once to get the seedling ready for nutes and then this past weekend to go full nutes. This Saturday and every Saturday till harvest the water will be changed and nutes added. Did you check out my first grow? Here's a link, this grow here is being done exactly the same except for the strain. Hope this clears some stuff up. Any other questions just shoot them at me. Oh yeah, you may want to start at page one of this grow and read and see all the journal posts till now (not the comments so much but the actual journal posts).

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend.html


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> She's looking great Kilo! Keep up the awesome work, and the great picture updates
> 
> Tom


Again many thanks. Here's three more, today is day 23.

Pam has sprung another inch taller 8 inches 20.3 cm and she is now a full 1 foot 30.5cm in width. Feck yeah. Feeling really good about this now, and can't wait till the flowering starts.. AAAauughgghgggggggggggggggggglug(Homer slober)

Check out the roots, they look like fecking spaghetti cooking. lol 

Sorry the pictures are not coming out better, but I'm getting used to a new camcorder/camera. Plus its hard to hold shit and take a picture so, please be patient. Feck, sound like a on hold thing. lol Your call is important to us...............................please be patient.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pam's looking great Kilo! The roots look very nice and white. Are you planning on adding more flouro's throughout the grow or maybe getting an HPS?

Tom


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Pam's looking great Kilo! The roots look very nice and white. Are you planning on adding more flouro's throughout the grow or maybe getting an HPS?
> 
> Tom


Don't know. And definitely no. 

My crib is a coop (what that means is I own shares in the complex of apartment buildings) so it basically is an apartment. I really want to keep it stealth, and two of those stealth aspects is low heat and electric. These lights did me fine on my first grow, so I'm not changing them. If I ever move into my own house, then yes, yes, yes, I will upgrade.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Just had to post this. Look at the size of her stalks and shite. Holy feck. They are thick son.


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 17, 2008)

touche on the stalkiness. I have to keep moving my CFLs around since every day the plants are growing out enough to touch the lights and slightly burn them. My 150W HPS is a foot from the top of the plants, but it's as low as it can get at this point. 

But I have a feeling these will shoot up. If I don't watch it, the plants will be a foot tall before two weeks is out.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 18, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> Just had to post this . . . . They are thick son.



Don't blame ya. Looking good as usual Kilo.

good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Missed yesterday so here's a few hours shy of Day25

Pam is now 9 inches tall and 14 inches wide. Feck, she's growing wider faster than taller. Boy she's going to be fat son, well we hope anyway. Yeah baby, look at how fat the roots are getting. Hehe, still looks like boiling spaghetti in the water though.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 19, 2008)

these look real nice man, u really kno what ur doin, i like how u really appreciate a strong stem and healthy roots, those fundamentals are gonna get u sum some great buds man

peace


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Missed yesterday so here's a few hours shy of Day25
> 
> Pam is now 9 inches tall and 14 inches wide. Feck, she's growing wider faster than taller. Boy she's going to be fat son, well we hope anyway. Yeah baby, look at how fat the roots are getting. Hehe, still looks like boiling spaghetti in the water though.


Still great kilo, I think you will yield a lot. If you yield too much feel free to send me a christmas present. Just sayin. LoL .


----------



## trapper (Nov 21, 2008)

hey kilobit on first page what is that called attached to the to of submersible pump,and do you use it right through the grow or untill the roots reach the water,your power plant is growing faster then mine good luck.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 21, 2008)

trapper said:


> hey kilobit on first page what is that called attached to the to of submersible pump,and do you use it right through the grow or untill the roots reach the water,your power plant is growing faster then mine good luck.



I think it's called feed tubing or irrigation tubing, some shite like that. We could probably set the feed on a timer for say a few minutes every day. But, I just let it go till the end. That's what we did with the first grow. If interested let me know and I'll post the link.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking great still Kilo! My PPP was totally "fecking" thick and "shite" too. Real close nodeness.

If you notice the pics of Zena, there is a CLUMP in the middle of the plant under the main cola. Thats where all my close nodeness and shite was during my veg phase. Now its DENSE bro!! Like a rain forest!!

You like my camel toe?


----------



## trapper (Nov 21, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I think it's called feed tubing or irrigation tubing, some shite like that. We could probably set the feed on a timer for say a few minutes every day. But, I just let it go till the end. That's what we did with the first grow. If interested let me know and I'll post the link.


thanks,i can work with the information you gave me,i just made a bucket system,im going to actually put one of the pp in it when its rooted,but i was just going to use an airstone and not the submersile pump in the bucket,do you think the growth is much quicker with the feeder and an airstone,thanks.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Looking great still Kilo! My PPP was totally "fecking" thick and "shite" too. Real close nodeness.
> 
> If you notice the pics of Zena, there is a CLUMP in the middle of the plant under the main cola. Thats where all my close nodeness and shite was during my veg phase. Now its DENSE bro!! Like a rain forest!!
> 
> You like my camel toe?


Yeah baby. That what the feck I'm talking about. Camel toe. lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

trapper said:


> thanks,i can work with the information you gave me,i just made a bucket system,im going to actually put one of the pp in it when its rooted,but i was just going to use an airstone and not the submersile pump in the bucket,do you think the growth is much quicker with the feeder and an airstone,thanks.



Again, that's what we used for the first grow. Mentioned it before, you can put the feeder system on a timer for a few minutes every day, we just let run until harvest. The airstone is what oxygenates the roots, helps with plowing the nutes to her also. Yeah, you'll notice how much faster she grows once the roots hit the water and oxygenation occurs..


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, here we go with another update baby, Day 28. Today we have changed the water and added a fresh batch of nutes. To those just starting to follow this, we will be changing the water and nutes every Saturday until two weeks prior to harvest at which point water will be changed but no nutes added to flush Pam's system. Just a note, we did not flush the first grow, decided to flush this one and see what the differences are. 

Shite load of pictures today so here we go.

1. Got tired of the fecking airstone turning over occasionally, so we decided to tie wrap the shite to the pump
2. like we said this enclosure is great, Pam is growing rapidly and we didn't have much more room to utilize the straps, so bam, move the shelf up one notch, fecking easy
3. roots, not the movie
4. we use another tub so Pam can dry her roots while we do some maintenance on the grow tub, we can also add the water and nutes before settling her back in.
5. just a pic of Pam chilling 
6. the nutes
7. see how geenish the water becomes with the nutes? but never cloudy
8. the roots back in the grow tub, look how fecking thick they're getting and the water is back at the 6 gallon mark
9. she's back in her crib
10. closeup, look at the size of the fan leaves, holy shite
11. Pam's a little over 10 inches, hoping she jumps overnight due to the water and nute change along with airing out the roots for 15 minutes
12. overhead shot, yeah overkill
13. not a great pic but Pam's stalks are thick son
14. it's a fecking jungle inside her
15. top macro
16. wanted show how we try and position the majority of the roots were the bubbles are concentrated, oxygenation baby.

Well, Pam went into the damp towels on Oct 25, today is Nov 22, what do you think? We think the shite is awesome and hope Pam keeps on growing healthy till harvest. Thinking at least three more weeks of veg before flowering, what say you?

Boney bro, how much more did Zena grow after flowering was initiated?

For now, Peace.


----------



## trapper (Nov 22, 2008)

i love the close bunching,i get that with the t5,s,and yes i know this is a stealth cfl grow and your doing great,i was wondering though does it provide enough spaceing for clones,i was wondering if i put my mother power plant in the same system,do you think i may get better clone material from an hps,dont get me wrong i understand your situation ive read both your journals so this in no way is an insult.personally i like my t5,s for veg,yes hps is much faster,but that root growth and close nodes is unbeatable in the end result.thanks and keep up the work.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW THESE LOOK FECKING, GREAT, OH FECK NOW U'VE GOT ME FECKING SAYING IT! oh shite, wait dammit!!! lol they look awesome tho

when are u thinking about inducing flowering?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

trapper said:


> i love the close bunching,i get that with the t5,s,and yes i know this is a stealth cfl grow and your doing great,i was wondering though does it provide enough spaceing for clones,i was wondering if i put my mother power plant in the same system,do you think i may get better clone material from an hps,dont get me wrong i understand your situation ive read both your journals so this in no way is an insult.personally i like my t5,s for veg,yes hps is much faster,but that root growth and close nodes is unbeatable in the end result.thanks and keep up the work.


Never taken as an insult, I appreciate the participation.

Frankly, I really don't know about the HPS, I mean I know the theory, just haven't applied to anything. Same applies to cloning, I'm pretty much a noob. lol That's OK though everyone starts as an apprentice, it is a long journey to become a master.  The bottom line is, if your HPS is putting out more lumens than 8400 in a 2 X 2 space, I think the growth rate and quality would improve considerably. I think. Remember a lot has to do with the genetics of the original seed. If it was good then your clones should be prosperus and grow very well in whatever medium or lighting you deem appropriate.

My first grow was from bag seed and the root system was no way near as thick as Pam's is already. Genetics? Everything else is the same. Also, I'm pretty sure the dual spectrum lighting comes into play here somewhere.

If I'm rambling it's cause I got high, because I got high, because I got high.

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> WOW THESE LOOK FECKING, GREAT, OH FECK NOW U'VE GOT ME FECKING SAYING IT! oh shite, wait dammit!!! lol they look awesome tho
> 
> when are u thinking about inducing flowering?


Ummm? Don't know yet. Waiting for some input from boneman as he's already been through a PPP veg stage with Zena. Pretty sure a minimu of three more weeks maybe four. Boneman says Zena is still growing and she's been flowering awhile now. So we'll see. Yee a right old feck. Shite lol


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that I look at Bonemans grow, I may have to change my PPP out of the 1 gal pots their in now to something bigger. I'm definitely taking some clones here in a few weeks when things get taller.
I was gone for the weekend and all my plants got huge! 

I'm kinda curious how long a good drying curing takes? How do you know when you're done curing the harvested buds? Does light have anything to do in this process as well?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 24, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> Now that I look at Bonemans grow, I may have to change my PPP out of the 1 gal pots their in now to something bigger. I'm definitely taking some clones here in a few weeks when things get taller.
> I was gone for the weekend and all my plants got huge!
> 
> I'm kinda curious how long a good drying curing takes? How do you know when you're done curing the harvested buds? Does light have anything to do in this process as well?


The cure is the shite. I cured my first grow two weeks and you know it's going by the thc crystals that build up on the buds and on the side of the jar. Also, your smoke will be smooth as silk and smell divine. It fecking works. Yeah keep them hidden, keep them safe, keep them in the dark.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Well Pam is officially a month old today, yes a long month. Anyhow since Saturday she's grown two inches and spread another two inches as well. All her roots from the stalk are killa thick as are the stalk and branches, and she's as bushy as the prez. Overall she looks healthy, her first lower fan leaves are drying the feck up, but that was expected. We are not going to trim, we will wait for them to fall off, this is a personal preference. So here are a few of pics and later till the next update.


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 25, 2008)

very bushy!! All looking great Kilo... its so sad mine are 2 weeks older and look nothing like yours


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 25, 2008)

if you don't mind, I'd like to watch your lady grow..

=)

subscribed. will be checkin in ever-so-often.
and oh, btw, she is gorgeous. when are you starting flowering?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> if you don't mind, I'd like to watch your lady grow..
> 
> =)
> 
> ...


Welcome, glad you could attend.

Uhhhh? Really don't know yet. I'm going to give her at least another two weeks after Saturday 29th....but hey you never know. 

Pam is PPP so don't know what might happen. Although boneman has a PPP in flowering as of this post. Go check his girl Zena out. She's a beaut and already flowering big time if not already done.

Talk at ya again. Peace


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 25, 2008)

Definitely check Boneman's Zena out. She's huge!

I just checked my plants the other day and they grew so fast that some even reached up to a few of the cfls and burn their leaf tips. Amazing how fast PPP is!

I heard it's good karma or something to name your plants? I just call mine "the girlz". I could make up some names based on characteristics I see.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> Definitely check Boneman's Zena out. She's huge!
> 
> I just checked my plants the other day and they grew so fast that some even reached up to a few of the cfls and burn their leaf tips. Amazing how fast PPP is!
> 
> I heard it's good karma or something to name your plants? I just call mine "the girlz". I could make up some names based on characteristics I see.


Hey loose, how about some more pics on your journal? Looking forward to seeing your PPP girlz.


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll go take some now!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Day33 and aside from the dying lower fan leaves, and a fecking dry fan leaf I snapped when putting her back home, Pam is looking and eating healthy. We're giving her some air time while we change the water and nutes. Why so soon you ask? She consumed 2/3 of the water and nutes we put in on Saturday last. Feck, I think the snapped dry fan leaf will probably slow her growth for a couple of days. Shite, got to be more careful.


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 27, 2008)

Good lord Kilo, the roots are bigger than the plant, Make sure when you're done to let us know how it smokes. You have inspired me to want to grow PPP. I like how thick the plant comes in. Like the new AV too, very chill bro.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Feck, when I turned Pam around, holy shite. It's a fecking jungle....Tarzan could swing in that shite. You should see under her dress....OK hold on I'll try and get her to pose......here's one more, shy she is...


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 27, 2008)

She does seem a little shy, she'll open up to ya after a while though. Have any of the bottom leaves fallen off yet?


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 27, 2008)

A few of my bottom leaves have yellowed than withered off. I think that is due to the bottom leaves touching the soil when I pour nutes into the plant. 

A hydro system wouldn't have the soil problem.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 28, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!!

look how big she's gotten.

holy shit Kilo, makes me want to do bubbleponics for my first
grow. the roots are amazing and she is growing super fast. 

You're doing a great job. How do you think 4 plants would do in 
a 30 gal rubbermaid???

what nutes are you using again. The micro ones right?
what brand?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 28, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> She does seem a little shy, she'll open up to ya after a while though. Have any of the bottom leaves fallen off yet?


Naw, just turning yellow cause they're touching the tub.



Looseluv said:


> A few of my bottom leaves have yellowed than withered off. I think that is due to the bottom leaves touching the soil when I pour nutes into the plant.
> 
> A hydro system wouldn't have the soil problem.


You are correct, however, Pam's lower fans are turning yellow because they are touching the tub and pretty much in the shade all the time now.



purplekitty7772008 said:


> She's beautiful!!!!
> 
> look how big she's gotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Well, if you decided to go with a larger setup you will need added nutes for the grow. These nutes here are measured for 6 gallons 22.7 liters you would have to adjust accordingly. I will tell you I had four going in this setup for my first grow, but there just isn't enough room once they get going. Also check out my first grow, it shows her prior to harvest and final results.

This is the nutes
http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=4&xSec=20&jssCart=6ed935fc251f00f117dc92a128eea044 

This is first grow
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend.html


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 28, 2008)

Message posted twice for some reason.


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey thanks for the link, I never knew that those nutes automatically adjusted the ph and were pre measured, that's the shite man. I have a questions for you though. It's hard to tell how big the package is on the website, Does that last the whole life cycle of the plants or do you have to buy more throughout the grow? If that lasts the whole cycle I'm going to switch immediately. Thanks Kilo. 

Edit: I'm also talking about the plants being grown in a 10 gallon tub as well.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> Hey thanks for the link, I never knew that those nutes automatically adjusted the ph and were pre measured, that's the shite man. I have a questions for you though. It's hard to tell how big the package is on the website, Does that last the whole life cycle of the plants or do you have to buy more throughout the grow? If that lasts the whole cycle I'm going to switch immediately. Thanks Kilo.
> 
> Edit: I'm also talking about the plants being grown in a 10 gallon tub as well.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. OK as far I know, the nutes are advertised for a six month period. Now, having said that, you will have to adjust accordingly. After the initial first two weeks were I used half nutes, I changed the water and nutes once a week. This grow here, Pam, just went through 2/3 of the water and nutes from last Saturday to Thursday that's three days sooner then I would normally change. I think though I'm going to let the water run down for a whole week going forward from today. The package of nutes comes with six packs of grow and six packs of bloom and the tweleve packs of micro. It's like the fecking Ronco commercial, set it, and forget it. I had good success with a decent harvest and bad ass knock you on your ass weed with this system on my first grow. However, I purchased additional nutes, because I let my first go 8 weeks vegetative before I flowered her, then another 10 weeks of flowering. Did you check out my first grow?

And yes, how the feck can it be any easier 6 gallons 2.7 liters of water one packet nutes and one packet micro. Oh yeah, the last change, I used my blender for the first time to mix the nutes. Worked like a champ and my fecking arm didn't kill me for a week. hehe The micro is calcium based sea shells I think, so you have to really fecking mix it up good or it could jam up your water pump. 

Hey, there on sale right now, 16.7% off, if you buy two, whatever you might have left over you can use for the next grow. I guess what I'm trying to say is that, adjustments will be necessary, but minimal.


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweet man thanks, and yes I have checked out your first grow many times. I might as well order two if they're on sale. I mean I'm eventually going to have to buy more anyways. Might as well save some dough. Thanks Kilo. +rep


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

Day35 Week5 We changed the water and nutes again today. The lower decaying fan leaves debris made it's way into the tank and let's just say I'd rather use a packet of nutes than have an algae problem to deal with later. Admitting that we should have trimmed those leaves and could have avoided this minor inconveinence. Also cleaned all the hardware, including the tubing, no fecking big deal here, just mentioning it. So she got another airing out today and her lower rotting limbs trimmed. Here are some pics to entertain until next time. Debating on when to start the flower cycle, 6 weeks or 8 weeks, going to do some research. Peace.....


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like you're getting close to the top of your closet.

I think I'm going to start flowering on the 21st. Gives me another 3 weeks. I guess that would be the 8wk choice for me. I'm taking clones on the 14th.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> Looks like you're getting close to the top of your closet.
> 
> I think I'm going to start flowering on the 21st. Gives me another 3 weeks. I guess that would be the 8wk choice for me. I'm taking clones on the 14th.


No not yet, still can raise the shelf one more time.

After some research, found out that Sativa's continue to grow while flowering, so, we'll be inducing flowering Sunday 12-7. Boneman says Zena grew another 20 inches during flowering, Holy shite, at that rate we'll run out of room in the grow space. My last grow, although it was more of an Indica, pretty much didn't grow more than an inch during flowering.

Let me know how the clone thing works out. I've still got four female seeds, but I'd like to learn the clone technique.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 1, 2008)

only an inch during flowering?? I was always told plants double or triple in size during flower... I guess not all strains :-/


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 1, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> only an inch during flowering?? I was always told plants double or triple in size during flower... I guess not all strains :-/


I think that PPP is a pretty compact plant and ends up looking more like a jungle. The yield is still really high due to how compact the plant is even though I don't think it gets as high as some of the other plants. That's what I think, I dunno I'm sure Kilo will answer you when he gets back on.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 2, 2008)

Alright babies...here we go with some more pictures...Day38...haha, getting close to start flowering, 4 days and counting. The main cola tips got a little burnt yesterday as she grew into the CFL's. An ittsy bittsy (heh how fecking much is that anyhow?) bit of yellow on tips of the fans but nothing major, will monitor. In the meantime we'll add some POW to the tub to dilute the nutes some more. Remember we reintroduced nutes on Saturday well before due date because of the algae possibility, could be the reason for the ittsy bittsy yellow tips. Shite.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see this go into flower. Hey I was wonderin how thick the stem is now. Do you have any new pics?

Are you going to flush a week or so before harvest, I'm wondering if there is any real difference in the taste of the smoke. Like to hear your opinion on it. Anyways, still looks great kilo.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 2, 2008)

eeeeyyyeah!

can't wait for flowering!!!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 2, 2008)

oh, and can we have another peek under her dress???

heehee


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 3, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> Can't wait to see this go into flower. Hey I was wonderin how thick the stem is now. Do you have any new pics?
> 
> Are you going to flush a week or so before harvest, I'm wondering if there is any real difference in the taste of the smoke. Like to hear your opinion on it. Anyways, still looks great kilo.





purplekitty7772008 said:


> oh, and can we have another peek under her dress???
> 
> heehee


Day39

Ask and ye shall receive. Here are some pictures, and the stem is bad ass thick. Pam gobbled up the rockwool, and look at the main roots, feck, they're choking on the netpot, again, feck.

My first grow I did not flush, Pam we will flush, about two weeks before harvest .

It could be the reason my first batch has a hint of mint or some flavor like that. It smokes smooth as silk and feck's me up big time though. And I, well even my friends I gave some to, love the smell it puts out just sitting there. Remember, we cured that shite for two weeks, definite payoff people. I am convinced, due to a trial, that cured buds are truly fecking amazing. If you look at my first grow results, you can see the abundance of thc crystals all over the buds and even the glass jar, look closely.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114280-myfirstgrowcomingtoanend-3.html

Anyhow, I'm going to trying to learn guitar, so I won't probably post again until Saturday which will be nute and water change. Because we're going to flowering on Sunday night, we will be using the bloom nutes. Stay tuned.... Same Pam time, same Pam station.....Peace


----------



## Illegalbreather (Dec 3, 2008)

Great job, I'm going into the fifth week of flowering with my PPP and hindu kush. The PPP is flowering so much better but didn't grow as big as the hindu. 

Great job! +rep


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow . The roots and the stem are thicker than I thought they would be. I can't wait for the flowering to begin.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Illegal

Day 42 Week 6 Pam will begin flowering tomorrow night. Hehe, boy oh boy, hoping she delivers us with a nice yield, seeing how we've been taking care of her real well. So today it's Saturday, and what do we do on Saturday boys and girls? Yeeeeaaaa, change the water and the nutes and air her out.  That's right. So here we go babies with some more pics.

Oh shite Florida just scored. SEC championship games on.

We're using the Bloom nutes now, as you can see it's a different color as well. We started using a blender we found in the closet to mix the nutes. Works fecking great, while we're maintaining the environment, the nutes are being stirred to a fine liquid. 

Oh shite Alabama just scored.

Yesiree, we're preping the timer for tomorrow. So here we go, talk at ya'll soon. Peace.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Dec 7, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
Hey KiloBit

Looks like everything is under control.

Just stopping by for a peep, hehehe


good growing to ya *KiloBit*  

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Looseluv (Dec 7, 2008)

Flowering! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 
After my finals are over Wed., I'm taking clones and starting flowering the next week after. 

What do you use to look at the Trichs? I've heard a variety of things work.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm freaking giddy! 

I love your journal Kilo. More people should update as
often as you do with pics. I'm drooling over Pam


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 8, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> Hey KiloBit
> ...


Thanks snakes, haven't heard from you in awhile. Glad your back, I can use all the support I can get. haha



Looseluv said:


> Flowering! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> After my finals are over Wed., I'm taking clones and starting flowering the next week after.
> 
> What do you use to look at the Trichs? I've heard a variety of things work.


Yeah loose. Yeeeeeeeeeeha.

I just eyeballed my last one. When approximately 50% were amber I chopped her.



purplekitty7772008 said:


> I'm freaking giddy!
> 
> I love your journal Kilo. More people should update as
> often as you do with pics. I'm drooling over Pam


Thanks for the comps there purple.


----------



## fitzflashguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Just read from page 1 GOOD JOB!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks fitz...

Day49 Week 7, as every Saturday, water and nutes changed. She's grown a bit since last post and starting to worry she may outgrow the cabinet. The shelf has been move to the highest level so we'll see soon enough. 

Not going to bore you with the change photos as we've seen them a couple of times already, so just posting various pics including Pam's expected sex. This means the flowering stage has initiated and we are on the way. Circled the female pistils in the under dress pic.

Pam's fan leaves are bad ass big, huh?


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks good Kilo, I like the new AV. Hope it all fits in the cab. Good luck man


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude!! Sweet
Lush
Green
Feckin Awesome

Zena was thick also and have very close node development. She only got 32" tall +/- 2". The entire middle of Zena was thick like a football and fulla bud. Looks like you are headed for the same treat. I think you have about 1 more week of verticle growth then its all bud fattening....Good job bro!!


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 19, 2008)

Been a minute since the last update Kilo... hope Pam's okay


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 19, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Dude!! Sweet
> Lush
> Green
> Feckin Awesome
> ...


Thanks for checking in, seeing as you've done one with great success, I value your opinion. Fecking A....here have a toke..



leggoeggo said:


> Been a minute since the last update Kilo... hope Pam's okay


Next to last post page 13 has last weeks pics, check them out....

Tomorrow next update...weekly nutes and water change, plus some pruning.....


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2008)

puff, puff, pass......doh! That AK is strong


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 20, 2008)

Puff, cough, choke......ear......cough..cough.....


Day56 Week 8, you know the drill by now, changed the water and nutes, Pam got her airing and the dead leaves were pruned, you'll notice in the rear, the lower fans are brown and dry, however they are strongly attached to the stem, so we won't feck with them yet. She's showing more and more of her female pistils, figuring we should see some heavy buds at some point. Pam's in flowering 14 days now and let's hope the remaining time is as event free as the last two months.... Have to admit, my last grow, she was totally different, wow.

Here's the pics you've come to expect. She's actually 25 inches, couldn't get the measurement in line with the camera, feck only got two hands....me thinks it's time for a tripod....

Her fecking roots are so long and full, that we can barely see the air bubbles from the stone. This poses a bit of an issue, nothing major but worth a note, the fecking roots grown into everything, everything. So now part of the maintenance also includes removal of any root pieces which may be clogging the air supply or water flow.

Finally, if you've been following, we've added a insulated reflect material to the cabinet. The purpose is two fold, first, the box is next to the wall and in the winter this fecking room gets real cold cause the wind gets in. Second, it disperses more light, but more spread than aluminum foil, feck can't explain it get a piece and you'll see what I mean. Actually, most of it has already been in place for a couple of weeks, finalized it today.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW! Looking great Kilo. I'm heading to the garage to fire up a Zena J  Be back in a few and I'll be


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

its great to finally see some nice little white hairs on pam. She's a thick chick.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 27, 2008)

Day 63 Week 9, hmmmmmmm, third week of flowering brought on some clusters but not as many as we had hoped for. The bottom half of Pam doesn't show any bud activity whatsoever, dang, my last grow produced popcorn's for at least three quaters of a jar. Again, my last grow if you go and look, she was much thinner and more spread out than Pam. Well not going to succumb to bad thoughts so let's move on.

The usual Saturday routine....water, nutes, airing...More pictures.......

The straps for the lighting are now taunt to the top, used some tie wraps to lower the bullbs some, will adjust accordingly. The beauty of the tie wrap is that, the lighting ascends as you tighten them, when the top is reached and grow finished just snip them off. You know, I didn't think of the tie wrap shite on my last grow, man that would have saved me a ton of crap...Frankly, next grow we may use this method from the bottom up...think I saw some commercial grade ones at HD..we can then insulate the entire box seeing as the shelf will be fixed at the top...might just work.....Fecking baked now...whoa nelly.....

Pam's about 28 inches now and her fan leaves are drying up big time, but so did my last grow about three weeks into bloom. Figuring they are converting all the sugars and shite to ensure flowering...feck I don't know the science behind it all yet....

As always..here take a hit and pass it on... Peace


----------



## mize420 (Dec 27, 2008)

scribed.

i'm waiting for her to grow some fat ass nugs!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2008)

here she comes...ooooo yeah baby.......hear her moaning...ohgodohgodohgod...lol


----------



## Boneman (Dec 28, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> here she comes...ooooo yeah baby.......hear her moaning...ohgodohgodohgod...lol


Jungle fever dude.....I got it bad bro


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

Gave Pam a trim today....all dead and none essentials... opened her skirt up a lot....figure a couple days recovery...


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice triming!! Looks like shel love the leg room


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice trim job Kilo 

Got my new journal up today. Nothing exciting yet but its there with pics.


----------



## Zerotilt (Jan 3, 2009)

I havent been around in awhile Kilo, just thought I would stop by and check on the grow. Looks like it's coming along nicely. Good job on the trim.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 5, 2009)

I do agree with everyone, her trim came out pretty well.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 6, 2009)

wow this is amazing. just found it and glad i did. cant wait to see the rest. that stalk is freakin huge. it looks like a real tree with that trim job and how thick the stalk is. keep up the good work. im puttin out 3 of these plants when it gets warm in the spring. guess there supose to grow better outside


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 6, 2009)

here's a few more till Saturday..been busy lately...peace...oh yeah, added another two cfl's...again Saturday....


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jan 7, 2009)

havin been o this site in a while glad to see everything is coming along nicely, those roots look fecking amazing!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2009)

Pam, O'Pam, Will you marry me?

Dude-fecking nice shite bro!


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 10, 2009)

Day 77 Week 11 Flowering Week 5

pictures are worth a thousand words...




purplekitty7772008 said:


> I do agree with everyone, her trim came out pretty well.





7cotton7 said:


> wow this is amazing. just found it and glad i did. cant wait to see the rest. that stalk is freakin huge. it looks like a real tree with that trim job and how thick the stalk is. keep up the good work. im puttin out 3 of these plants when it gets warm in the spring. guess there supose to grow better outside





smartsoverambition said:


> havin been o this site in a while glad to see everything is coming along nicely, those roots look fecking amazing!





Boneman said:


> Pam, O'Pam, Will you marry me?
> 
> Dude-fecking nice shite bro!



Thank you all....and coming from you boney thanks....Pam won't be as big as Zena but I hope she smokes as well...


OK....added two more of the same CFL's, figured WTF.....still haven't decided on a permanent solution...

Saturday so the regular routine, water, nutes, airing and maintenance.

Pam is nearly 3 feet tall now 33 inches 84 cm ...my, my how she's grown.....as you can see, she is coming along quite well at this point, and we are hoping it continues with no incident till the end..again concerned that she won't yield as much as my first girl, but hey we still got 5 plus weeks to go...


----------



## big bud mart (Jan 10, 2009)

NICE GROW KILOBIT THEY LOOK WELL HEALTHY, NICE TOP GROWTH,AND MORE IMPORTANT A GOOD ROOT STRUCTURE
JUST ORDERED 20 PPP AND ALSO WENT TO SENSI SEEDS FOR 20 NLxHAZE. IVE A 48 POT IWS SYSTEM (EBB&FLOOD) WITH 9X600watt HPS CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PPP EXPLODE I HOPE MINE DOES ASWEL AS YOURS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2009)

Pam is looking so good right now Kilo. Reminds me of a few months ago when Zena was at that stage. Thick dude, thick 

As you know I grew my PPP along side of an AK47 from seed to mason jars. I will tell you that after almost 2 months, the AK won in most catagories. My cured AK looks so nasty its criminal looking (good comment). I dont remember seeing more dank looking bud in my whole life!....BUT!!! I hit a bowl of Zena last night and WOW! Unlike Svetlana the instant smack in the face, Zena was a bit of a creeper and looooong lasting. Definately a bit more uplifting than the AK. It made watching the playoffs interesting last night. 

Great post Kilo, great pics and ooh just wait


----------



## Zerotilt (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice Kilo, I'm going on week 4 of flowering tomorrow so I'm a little behind you. 

My plant hit the top of my grow cab yesterday even after tying it down and moving it off to the side a little. It must have grown about two and a half times as big as it was at the end of Veg. Glad to see yours is ok and on schedule. I think my plant is about 4.5 feet now atleast, not counting the rubbermaid..... way bigger than what I had hoped for in my cab. Not sure what I'm going to do. ????


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 14, 2009)

big bud mart said:


> NICE GROW KILOBIT THEY LOOK WELL HEALTHY, NICE TOP GROWTH,AND MORE IMPORTANT A GOOD ROOT STRUCTURE
> JUST ORDERED 20 PPP AND ALSO WENT TO SENSI SEEDS FOR 20 NLxHAZE. IVE A 48 POT IWS SYSTEM (EBB&FLOOD) WITH 9X600watt HPS CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PPP EXPLODE I HOPE MINE DOES ASWEL AS YOURS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


thanks bro man you gonna be a happy pappy...



Boneman said:


> Pam is looking so good right now Kilo. Reminds me of a few months ago when Zena was at that stage. Thick dude, thick
> 
> As you know I grew my PPP along side of an AK47 from seed to mason jars. I will tell you that after almost 2 months, the AK won in most catagories. My cured AK looks so nasty its criminal looking (good comment). I dont remember seeing more dank looking bud in my whole life!....BUT!!! I hit a bowl of Zena last night and WOW! Unlike Svetlana the instant smack in the face, Zena was a bit of a creeper and looooong lasting. Definately a bit more uplifting than the AK. It made watching the playoffs interesting last night.
> 
> Great post Kilo, great pics and ooh just wait


boney that's what I want to hear.....I like the high were you do shite......



Zerotilt said:


> very nice Kilo, I'm going on week 4 of flowering tomorrow so I'm a little behind you.
> 
> My plant hit the top of my grow cab yesterday even after tying it down and moving it off to the side a little. It must have grown about two and a half times as big as it was at the end of Veg. Glad to see yours is ok and on schedule. I think my plant is about 4.5 feet now atleast, not counting the rubbermaid..... way bigger than what I had hoped for in my cab. Not sure what I'm going to do. ????


holy feck...how big is the tub?......Pam stopped growing I'd say two weeks into flower....man you gonna be one happy pappy according to boney.....


some pics

the last pic, fecking buddies growing WAY down there..don't know how, no light


----------



## Xan2 (Jan 14, 2009)

What kind of nutes have you been using since the start? i would like to give them a shot, thanks.


----------



## Zerotilt (Jan 14, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> holy feck...how big is the tub?......Pam stopped growing I'd say two weeks into flower....man you gonna be one happy pappy according to boney.


I'm using a 10 Gallon tub with 6 Gallons of water/Nutes added every monday after I clean the Reservoir. I have to put 2 more gallons in every saturday. She drinks about 8 Gallons a week. Here are a few pics for you Kilo. I don't think I've ever posted pics of my grow on this site before, I should probably do a Journal Next grow.

The last pic is of my plant the day before I went into Flower.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Kilo, I haven't stopped by in a while, so 

just coming by to say Pam is filling out wonderfully.
I come back and she's frosting up and gaining
weight. Lookin' way better than good right now!!!



Keep it up


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 16, 2009)

Xan2 said:


> What kind of nutes have you been using since the start? i would like to give them a shot, thanks.


no prob here ya go bro...it auto adjusts the ph too...we like the shite

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=4&xSec=20&jssCart=68020ead47850e30c9d304e1a7a314fb



Zerotilt said:


> I'm using a 10 Gallon tub with 6 Gallons of water/Nutes added every monday after I clean the Reservoir. I have to put 2 more gallons in every saturday. She drinks about 8 Gallons a week. Here are a few pics for you Kilo. I don't think I've ever posted pics of my grow on this site before, I should probably do a Journal Next grow.
> 
> The last pic is of my plant the day before I went into Flower.


damn bra...fecking awesome...a true weed....



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Hey Kilo, I haven't stopped by in a while, so
> 
> just coming by to say Pam is filling out wonderfully.
> I come back and she's frosting up and gaining
> ...


kitty you just keep on coming back.....

OK we will....so here's some more.....pictures kinda/maybe do the buds justice, wish we had a zoom lens, the macro is all we got for now........ in the fourth pic, see all those buds?...fecking under Pam's dress..goes to show that those fan leaves are a major factor in the flower growth along with the light...later.. peacesee the little face in pic five?..lol...maybe I'm just well toasted now..


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Kilo, whats up with the edges of the leaves? I got some of that going on right now also.


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 16, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Hey Kilo, whats up with the edges of the leaves? I got some of that going on right now also.



Boney, same thing with my other grow....well, I mean Pam is flowering hard now, it was the same for my last girl...I would venture though your girls are young still and vegging, so probably over nutes? Pam could also be getting too much,but in two weeks we start flush...plus close quarters now, especially on the sides..

yo bro, thinking of going T5HO all around the closet...more overtime needed..hehe.....


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 19, 2009)

Day 86 Week 12 Week 6 of Flowering...Pam's bust is starting to bust out and boy are we glad..HaminHaminHamin....

added another 30k bulb so they are now balanced at 2 65k and 2 30k.....

starting next week think we start lowering the nutes and go for none 2 weeks prior to harvest....estimated harvest is in another 4/6 weeks.....

also, starting another PPP, Rosalyn...no journal, but keep posts here and there...


here are some more of Pam..mmmmmmm....peace


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2009)

Emmersomebiggens!! Nice Rack Kilo 

Ooooh Mammories of Zena.

Hey man...do you think Zena and Pam would have gotten it on?

 Boneman


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 20, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Emmersomebiggens!! Nice Rack Kilo
> 
> Ooooh Mammories of Zena.
> 
> ...


ROFFL I like the Fem on Fem stuff too.....Nuyk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Pam is looking excellent Kilo! That stalk she has is huge, she must be loving the nutes your giving her. Keep up the good work and awesome pic updates. I'll be following this one to harvest my friend

tom


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Pam is looking excellent Kilo! That stalk she has is huge, she must be loving the nutes your giving her. Keep up the good work and awesome pic updates. I'll be following this one to harvest my friend
> 
> tom


thanks bro....BUT...boneman brought to my attention Pam's leaves and sure as shite, Pam is over fertilized...Feck..Feck...Feck..OK...flushed her and am running her on POW till the leaves stop the droop..the burnt tips and edges..oh well...Pam has been doing well till now and she's almost there approx 4 weeks?....hope she hangs in there...I'm sure she will..although I'm curious as to why this happened...the nutes are pre-measured..WTF?

just want to let you all know that the pics don't do the buds justice...seriously....they are fecking awesome and frankly everywhere now...we even got two fair size buds growing down by the lowest fan leaves...Holy shite Batman.... Oh yeah, Rosalyn has sprouted and is doing well....peace till tomorrow LOOK last pic...they're FECKing everywhere


----------



## Boneman (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the props Kilo 

When I did my hempy grow, Zena didnt take to the nutes as well as Svet did. Maybe PPP is a lil nute sensative?

That fecking cluster is amazing! Zena was the same way...BUSTY as hell. Are you noticing a lil bit of a stink right about now?


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 23, 2009)

nice plant , but can you take a picture of the roots?


----------



## beaujanglez (Jan 23, 2009)

so what are alt he lights u got goin


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 24, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Thanks for the props Kilo
> 
> When I did my hempy grow, Zena didnt take to the nutes as well as Svet did. Maybe PPP is a lil nute sensative?
> 
> That fecking cluster is amazing! Zena was the same way...BUSTY as hell. Are you noticing a lil bit of a stink right about now?



yep she be stinky.....not all that bad cause Pam's nothing the size of Zena

when we get Rosalyn to the Bloom room gonna use half the nutes.....good point could be strain related....good thing she's almost done..



bikeskill said:


> nice plant , but can you take a picture of the roots?


here ya go...they haven't chaged last four weeks.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/292485d1231598107-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow-p1010007.jpg



beaujanglez said:


> so what are alt he lights u got goin


http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=43&xSec=4&jssCart=0f7ca94afd582848d839edddfdb74d59

2 X 30k 85 watt approx 10k lumens
2 X 65k 85 watt approx 10k lumens

I'm thinking of going to T5HO in the near future if some disposable income rolls in. My latest, Rosalyn, is under T5HO as we speak, pics to follow.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 24, 2009)

I been doing some research on the T-5 HO and its all good. I was just reading about a new set up that more closely replicates the sun...sounded really good. We'll see though


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 25, 2009)

Day 93 Week 13 Week 7 Flowering...

well as you will see Pam has stripped down to her bikini...and she's got major snow on them thar tata's..we trimmed her due to the over nutes and subsequent leaf damage as the flushes did not help them...the roots got hit also.sigh...the trimming left my hands drenched in a citrus like aroma and had a sweet taste....as stated earlier next PPP bloom we'll start with .25 of the nutes and work our way to .50 nutes...


anyhow...you'll notice that we changed the fan, because the other fecking one was too noisy for my tastes....we also discontinued the feeder tube and moved the hardware to our new grow hole....substituted a smaller submersible to keep the water moving...if you look close at the root pic you'll see a clear .50in tube running up the tub, it winds up towards the front and drains approx 2 inches from the surface...the air-stone is running as should be...no more nutes, unless we decide to let her go longer than 8 weeks flowering, and even then I don't know.

the new grow hole is were we will be vegetating till hopefully 6 weeks..then we will move them to the bloom room were we will flower two girls, staggered by some weeks...haven't decided were I'm going to put a seedling/clone hole yet..actually don't know if any of it will pan out for me, but no guts, no glory...
the grow hole is a half sized version of the bloom room, bought in HD for approx 75 US...haven't bought a fan yet, will tomorrow though...same one as for the bloom...the T5HO is really fecking awesome, good output and the whole fixture and bulbs weigh approx 8 lbs...we have both 30k and 65k bulbs in there as you can see, and look how fecking thin it is...no shite, can't hear a thing from this thing, it's electronic..our goal is to populate the bloom room with these babies, maybe four foot ones..but they are pretty expensive, this one here 24in 4 bulb (came with bulbs) 149 US plus tax and shipping...and we will also use the anchor hooks in the bloom room once Pam has been harvested...

pictures worth a thousand words...so here ya go..

last pic, please welcome Rosalyn..


----------



## Zerotilt (Jan 25, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> last pic, please welcome Rosalyn..



Hello Rosalyn. I like that name but you never told us the name of the Gecko.

Hmmm. 

I like PPG. Pure Power Gecko. Sounds tough. like he's going to make sure the plant is going to grow or else. you know??? 

Yup, I'm pretty baked. Buddy of mine finished curing some White Widow today and brought some straight over. First time I ever got to use a vaporizer. Delicious. 

Yeah I like PPG or..... Henry.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow Kilo you are really making a lot of progress! Pam is really thickening up big time and Rosalyn is gonna flourish under that t5. Things seem to be going excellent for you bro, keep up the awesome work. 

Tom


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow kilo, things look great.

so it seems you've made some adjustments which
is always good.

and Hi Rosalyn. Welcome to RIU, we will be watching you
and cheering you on!!!!

lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 29, 2009)

Zerotilt said:


> Hello Rosalyn. I like that name but you never told us the name of the Gecko.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...


PPG it is....



tom__420 said:


> Wow Kilo you are really making a lot of progress! Pam is really thickening up big time and Rosalyn is gonna flourish under that t5. Things seem to be going excellent for you bro, keep up the awesome work.
> 
> Tom


Gracias bro....hoping to make this a monthly harvest at some point



purplekitty7772008 said:


> wow kilo, things look great.
> 
> so it seems you've made some adjustments which
> is always good.
> ...



rah! rah! rah!

looks like Pam is right on time for harvest on Feb 7th...maybe sooner....look at how many amber pistils there are now....and she still smells like a lemon-lime citrus something or another, feck can't make it out...and she tastes oh so sweet......even with the nute feckup looks like we're gonna have a harvest party...and if the dry and cure go well, then we reap the rewards of our care..

and one pic of Rosalyn, she be growing nice right now...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 29, 2009)

hey kilo, i forgot you had another grow going. are you sure you aint a pro, who has been doing this for years? looks like some kill smoke coming soon my friend.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 29, 2009)

Supp Kilo? Lemon-Lime citrus heh? Zena had a pine-ish stank about her. Almost pine/musk if you can imagine that. Svet was a typical AK47 that freaking stank up the whole area. 
AK smoke is violent and PPP is smooth and long lasting 

I need to get another cab ASAP. My 6 girls have totally "bushed out" my current cab and while doing some maintenance yesterday, I found that 3 will fit perfectly....soooo I'm looking to get something quick to give all 6 the room they need. Any ideas anybody? I have an extra 400w MH/HPS light laying in my garage.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*nice looking stuff kilo.....*


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 31, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> hey kilo, i forgot you had another grow going. are you sure you aint a pro, who has been doing this for years? looks like some kill smoke coming soon my friend.


hehe Thanks masta but it is my second...hey do you remember this?

"now you are addicted to growing. its like christmas day over and over lol."

hehe..you were right...guess I've been lucky so far and I also don't feck with it too much...this time the PPP reacted bad to my nutes so the next PPP (aka Rosalyn) will only get minor doses of the stuff....my last smoke was kill and I'm hoping Pam will deliver even a better bomb...



Boneman said:


> Supp Kilo? Lemon-Lime citrus heh? Zena had a pine-ish stank about her. Almost pine/musk if you can imagine that. Svet was a typical AK47 that freaking stank up the whole area.
> AK smoke is violent and PPP is smooth and long lasting
> 
> I need to get another cab ASAP. My 6 girls have totally "bushed out" my current cab and while doing some maintenance yesterday, I found that 3 will fit perfectly....soooo I'm looking to get something quick to give all 6 the room they need. Any ideas anybody? I have an extra 400w MH/HPS light laying in my garage.


pine/musk.....weeeelll, maybe..just rubbed a little again, and now I'm confused....hehe....




tipsgnob said:


> *nice looking stuff kilo.....*


Thanks tips....C Am Dm G.....hehe

OK, because we the taxpayer have to bailout the millionaire/billionaires I'm off to work again. Feck. 

Try to get update post ASAP....it's week14week8flowering


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow man dont know how i missed this one..fakin nice bro. I like the daily shit too man. I just started one like it so i could keep good records for my self haha..Anyways nice colas. RESPECTS


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh kilo case ur interested in stopping by check it out maybe i can learn some shit man!At this point seems im the only one really interested in the outcome haha. 
Great root porn to. If i dont lose my concentration im gonna try to read this whole journal bro. Fakin cool.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/154969-side-project-wheres-pink.html


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 31, 2009)

holy crap!!!

Kilo, are you sure thats Pam?

I don't remember her being THAT big. lol.

anywho, I'll miss her when she gets the chop

But then again, we have Rosalyn now. And she looks like she's 
definitely on the move.


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 1, 2009)

well this is probably going to be the last weekly update post as I believe Saturday will be the date....it sure has been fun doing this and we still have the harvest and cure before the final weigh, but the grow itself is at it's end...thanks to all who have been following and appreciate the participation....anyhow here are the last of Pam before Saturday...she was a good grow and hope that Rosalyn comes out (as far as the grow is concerned) as well, actually hopefully better as we have learned PPP in bloom is a little sensitive to full nutes....alright off to fecking work again...shite I thought it got easier as you got older, but they got us by the short hairs...me wife out of work 16 months...it fecking blows.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hehe Thanks masta but it is my second...hey do you remember this?
> 
> "now you are addicted to growing. its like christmas day over and over lol."
> 
> hehe..you were right...guess I've been lucky so far and I also don't feck with it too much...this time the PPP reacted bad to my nutes so the next PPP (aka Rosalyn) will only get minor doses of the stuff....my last smoke was kill and I'm hoping Pam will deliver even a better bomb...


 haha yeah man i remember. i know how i felt smokin my own shit, greatest feeling in the world. feels like something we should be doin the rest of our lives. i think you are just one of those naturals at growing.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 1, 2009)

Bye Bye Pam...

I will be waiting for the smoke report and final weight.
I know you will enjoy

great grow Kilo.

And Rosalyn looks great already.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 1, 2009)

Fecking sweet bro  

I been meaning to ask you what is that reflector stuff on the walls? Is it that roll of stuff they sell at home depot and lowes in the insulation aisle?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Feb 1, 2009)

thnx4 pming me about how close pam was, man how she's grown! this was a great one man i wish i could post more but i've beencaught up, u know how that goes, can't wait 4 the smoke report!


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 2, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Bye Bye Pam...
> 
> I will be waiting for the smoke report and final weight.
> I know you will enjoy
> ...


thanks bro....



Boneman said:


> Fecking sweet bro
> 
> I been meaning to ask you what is that reflector stuff on the walls? Is it that roll of stuff they sell at home depot and lowes in the insulation aisle?


yeah boney, the shite is great...it doesn't have the spotting like aluminum foil and not only does it help with the lighting, it actually deafens the noise in the closet and my cab is not too cold at night.....works good I think



smartsoverambition said:


> thnx4 pming me about how close pam was, man how she's grown! this was a great one man i wish i could post more but i've beencaught up, u know how that goes, can't wait 4 the smoke report!


sure do...since my wife's not working I'm fecking working double...


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 4, 2009)

sniff sniff well it _does_ feel crappy killing something you just been taking care of, but in a good sort of crappy feeling kinda way... Having said that....

Well here&#8217;s Pam in all her glory. Man, was she a metherfecker to trim. Holy shite, I&#8217;m exhausted from it. Tell you son she didn&#8217;t want to get naked easy, but now that she is, damn she done got some biguns, no? From what I see we have at least half more than my last grow, wet that is. I didn&#8217;t weigh all of her wet as that is not our objective, hehe, but the main cola iiiiiiis, Holy Feck almost 56g and the stem itself is hollow. The single bud picture on the rack is from the lowest branch off her stem, I think it&#8217;s pretty fecking awesome for the lowest lying bud. The picture with the six are the lowest six branches, again pretty fecking nice&#8230;the middle of Pam was the remainder of the buds you see, while her top was the main cola and the second bazoom you see on the guitar neck. So we&#8217;ve hung her up to dry for a couple of days and then to cure.  With the skuff we are going to make our first attempt at some hash. Alright, I got to scoot to work again, so here are some final pictures of Pam and then some of her naked tatas. Enjoy. I hope you all liked watching Pam grow up and in just approx three weeks we will judge the FINAL results&#8230;ha ha&#8230;peace. Oh yeah, I need some feedback, Rosalyn is showing the same leaf browning. You guys think my latest batch of nutes came fecked up somehow? Everything I&#8217;ve been doing is the same until my last batch of both veg and bloom showed up. What say you all?


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice tata's Kilo. Emmersome Biggens 

Maybe just lay off the nutes for a while and see how she reacts?

Hey, I know you been busy lately but I finally put up 2 pic's of my coco grow. Take a look when you get a chance.

I may sneak up and hit some of Pam with ya 

 ~Boneman


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats on the succesful grow man. keep up the good work and i hope Ros. turns out just as well if not better. cant wait to see you finaly weight and smoke report for pam


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like a wonderful harvest kilo! All your hard work finally paid off and I'm sure your happy man. Keep up the awesome work and I bet Rosalyn will surpass Pam's greatness  Keep us posted on the dry weight bud

Tom


----------



## Zerotilt (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on another great grow Kilo. Can't wait to hear the smoke report. Seems like yesterday you were germing her, they grow up so fast.


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe over nutes is not the issue with Rosalyn..
Although Pam may have had the leaves brown due to excessive heat, remember we added the second set of CFL's? Back to Rosalyn, I pulled her out and took a good look, feck, she got a couple of green roots? WTF, then as I'm pulling the feed tubing out I notice the fecking water is WAY too warm.  Again, WTF? The T5HO put out way less heat than the Sunlites so I'm confused as shite as to why I have this problem.  ... Hoping she survives this, cause we gave her a good rinsing, the algae dissolved from the rock wool but as you can see a couple of roots are still green but not slimy. Will have to monitor my new grow hole a little more closely to see why. My first quick guess is that the closet is half the size, less air flow. Any ideas? In addition we Fimmed Rosalyn, you can see that she now has two main colas coming up..Bwahahahaha...man I hope she fecking pulls through..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on Pam's Harvest.

She did great, and seriously, when I saw the
pics, it was way more than I expected..

Rosalyn- ooh, poor baby. I will keep her in my prayers.
She'll make it..

Because we're counting on her...


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone..

...to paper bags 32.7 g 1.15 oz
31.2 g 1.10 oz
36.3 g 1.28 oz

total to bags 100.2 g 3.53 oz 

PPP seems to harvest big, but shrivels up upon drying, although we didn't do a total wet weight, I'm telling ya son she dropped at least half her size....as per boneman who also grew a PPP she done lost a LOT of weight. Keep in mind this yield will get even smaller...if we get 2.5 oz we'll be lucky

darn disappointed at the yield, then again I've got to keep a perspective on my grow room size etc., hoping she smokes real fecking good...if Rosalyn comes through and gives us two top colas we may get and extra .5 oz to next grow, maybe.....

Just ordered some White Rhino to see if that's better, or I'll just go back to bagseed. Aw shite I forgot to mention, attempting first time, clone of Rosalyn...keep you up to date... once the final report comes through for Pam I will start new thread for Rosalyn and so on...I hope anyhow....peace...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff mang. Like a smoke report for sure.. Those some nice looking buds man happy for u. Great job.


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 8, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Good stuff mang. Like a smoke report for sure.. Those some nice looking buds man happy for u. Great job.



Thanks bro..


OK going to cure...

As you can see Pam has gone and shed some more on us..can't go much lower though....figuring about 2 oz from her....


breakdown..

18.7 g .70 oz
22.0 g .78 oz
23.9 g .84 oz

total 64.6 g 2.28 oz

ok that leaves the cure and final weigh...feck I hope she smokes reeaal good....

Rosalyn is not totally out of her funk yet, the other day the water was way warm again and attributed to root rot or some shite like that...clipped her roots as you can see and we will give her one more go at it, if it happens again, we'll start Rosalyn 2.0...peace...White Rhino in transit, T5HO for bloom in transit, new buckets and such bought, 2 level 4 aerators inb transit, new 12V fans in transit, debating more T5HO on sides for bloom, waiting to see if possible with two plants...yeah I got some money back from taxes


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 10, 2009)

Well just updating the cure show. She done dropped another .40 oz and I suspect she'll drop some more. Here is one jar of buds... we like the way they look. They are much denser than my last bunch and the reason my jars have so much more room...come final day we'll see if she crystals like my first. I'm betting she will as I can see them already...

Also, as you can see Rosalyn looks like she's recovering very well...agreed? Her roots are nice and white again...hope this is the end of the root rot...she'll be four weeks next Tuesday..her clone?...still don't know what to make of it, although showing growth at inter-node below fans, and top cola has some also...realize it's my first try and I did not follow the prescribed procedure, DOH.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Harvest looks excellent and so does Rosalyn Kilo! Congrats on overcoming the root rot and everything, she really looks great. Your harvest looks like some killer bud man, I'm jealous  I'll be checking back on how Rosalyn is doing

Tom


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 13, 2009)

DOH! Final weight is...2.14oz 60.67 g up next the smoke report....

Rosalyn looking good and I'd like to also introduce Tina, Rosalyn's clone...she took as you can see...kinda small now, but we hope....use a much bigger next time...Tina was tried when Rosalyn took ill and we did some trimming...she was good looking so we tried...glad we did...peace...hey were the feck is everyone..lol


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2009)

Supp Kilo!! Nice crop bro  I cant wait for the smoke report.

Rosey and Tina are gonna be streetwalkers if you dont keep um in check


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 14, 2009)

alright then.....this is gonna be a live smoke report as I have an hour to kill and fecking nothing to do...woo hoo.........OK so here we go....breaking the bud we notice right off that she's dryer on the outside and sticky on the inside, we fecking like that don't we?....anyhow, we will do a small bowl and then roll one up....so here goes the bowl...took a decent hit and I'm telling ya son smooth as silk, no cough, no gag, nice and sweet....no significant after taste..she doesn't have that hydro smell my last one had, cause I didn't flush her...hehe streaming Doors "Riders On The Storm" Big R Radio...getting a nice buzz going already..YES, this is a fecking good sign....hehe...bowl's played....will edit in a few...okok, I'm feeling really fecking good right now...not a big bowl small hit bowl and I'm good....smiling..happy..just as I like it...think we'll wait till later for the roll, don't need it right now...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHA!!! Congratulations everyone, Pam turned out just fine, and she gives fecking bad ass head....

We will continue to cure her for another week......

This concludes the journal portion of PPP KiloBitSecondGrow....hope everyone enjoyed it as muchj as I have, feel free to continue posting...I will put up some of Rosalyn and Tina, until I start another journal for them?.....peace...hehe


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 14, 2009)

+repnice journal, check out mine... Later


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright, so I finished the bud...got two jays and another small bowl out of it....got to say, I fecking really like the head....I'm way buzzed but not falling asleep..yeah baby, that's what I like...

fecking missed UPS yesterday so we don't get our aerators for the bloom room till Monday...shite wanted to finish this up this weekend, now it's next....hopefully

Let's see what happens after another week of cure...I'm sure it'll be even better...woo hoo....Rosalyn and Tina are doing fine...update tomorrow as we change nutes on them...


----------



## Zerotilt (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Kilo!!!! Keep the Journals coming. Looking forward to seeing how the new girls do. I am at week 9 flower and will harvest in one week. I think I am going to make a thread showing my harvest.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Feb 16, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> DOH! Final weight is...2.14oz 60.67 g up next the smoke report....


 Awesome grow. Good yeild too KiloBit.

Just re-read through your journal. Been awhile since I last stopped by, hehehe.

Too bad about the nute situation. I over did it with my first two plants. Switched to a different product and used too much. Burned the shit out of them, 

Well done journal *Kilo*, was enjoyable to read. Thanks for the play by play smoke report, that was great.


good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes*

from Calgary, Canada 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.....I've been under the weather this week so I will not be updating till this Saturday 21st.......

I will say this though before I take my Nyquil...the achy, sneezy, coughy, how the feck did I wake up on the kitchen floor medicine....my friends say "Kilobit, that weed is a metherfecker!" Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 21, 2009)

OK babies KiloBit's back and raring to go...decided not start a new journal for Rosalyn and/or Tina we'll continue on right from here, I think it'll be OK with everyone

wait, wait, before we start...someone said that Pam was, "the best fecking smoke, I've ever had!" hahahehe

first off..fecking UPS dropped the ball on my new aerators so we still haven't been able to finish and move Rosalyn to the new bloom room, so that we can concentrate on Tina a little and not have too many problems with the fecking lights...as you can see we had to go and buy some PVC for Tina's home so that she wouldn't stretch to a Twiggy type plant....thinking this is not such a bad idea except for the roots of the younger plant having to travel farther to get into the tub...we will NOT be allowed another grow hut, well the wifey's got a point, so we'll have to manage with the two...hoping once we get rolling by end of year we should be able to harvest at minimum every two months, but we're hoping for every month....that's right one plant per month, that should sustain us well......don't know if it will fly, you know, one sick plant and the cycle gets fecked, but we will attempt anyhow

hold up, going to roll and toke a bit......OK back again...


I didn't get a real close up of Rosalyn, but at some point in the course of the next few weeks you will learn that we fimmed her and she has TWO bigguns and we hope they both yield well..and as you can see, Tina is a very healthy clone of Rosalyn..woohoo

alright, some pics of the new bloom room setup, the cabinet's the same but everything else is being redone....first off we installed the same lighting as in the grow hole...Sun Susyem New Wave T5 2 foot 4 bulbs 2 veg, 2 bloom...one tub will be replaced by two containers..this will eliminate the tangeled roots problem and other shite in the event our cycle hits and one plant moves out while one moves in...we replaced the fecking fan yet again, but this time we went with the 12 Volt metherfeckers and let me tell ya son, they are whisper quiet...put some carbon filter on the exhaust side of the one fan to help with any odor..will they do the job?...only time will tell my friends...we also went with the anchored hooks into the cabinet shelf trick and will be ordering a more convenient way of raising and lower the lighting, although, once in the bloom there should be little adjustment required, actually it could be used move productivley in the grow hole, yeah that's what we'll do.....now we may use the top of the shelf for some clone growing, but we haven't decided that yet, don't want to risk a tip-over or some shite as the cabinet is raised for easier drainage and maintenance

so the plan is...when the aerators arrive, install them and move Rosalyn to the bloom room..we won't induce bloom, but move her so that Tina can get her roots into the tub, ahhhh soak them babies........and we want to start some White Rhino....

Oh shite I forgot, Rosalyn is now 33 days and Tina is...?...well I really don't know what the feck to say on this how do you tell a clones age?...when it's cut?....when it starts to root? and if so how fecking old is she at that point?

later everyone, peace....


----------



## blueybong (Feb 22, 2009)

Bro, you're proof that CFL's work great in small space, with good reflective material.

I missed your 1st grow, but I'll be watching this one!!!

Very cool!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Feb 25, 2009)

o shyt son! i cam't believe i've been gone for so long, but glad to her pam smokes likem a tramp and gives head like a PRO!!!

will try 2 post more often would give u rep but i have this new RIU skin and i gotta tell u IT SUCKS


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks guys and reps to all ..........


Holy Shite, Rosalyn is really taking off now...feck, she's overpowering poor little Tina, and the new aerators haven't arrived yet to complete the bloom room (thanks UPS, arrrghghgh) and we can't raise the fecking lights anymore now.......I guess gonna have to buy another airstone and move her Saturday and then wait till the following weekend during nute and water change to install the aerators, if they fecking ever arrive, tentative March 2nd.....if you look close you should be able to see in the fourth pic that Rosalyn has been fimmed.....haha...till Saturday......peace ....


----------



## blueybong (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn, she really grew! Nice!!


----------



## bikeskill (Feb 27, 2009)

she is a beast!!! nice grow


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 28, 2009)

weekly Saturday water and nute change, general maintenance and such..even though the new aerators haven't showed, we needed to move Rosalyn to the bloom room cause she was just exploding all over Tina...this is also good as Tina's roots are now really soaking it up..

have to say though, a little concerned about two plants in the bloom room..well shite, look at Rosalyn...fecking busting bitch...remember she has been fimmed, so that's probably why she's booming out all over..if we want two plants in the bloom we won't be able to fim at the same time, feck....

OK here are some pictures that you've come to expect  as you can see both Rosalyn and Tina are doing well...haven't decided how much longer to veg Rosalyn, probably 2 more weeks but, eh, we could change our minds...well let's hope we don't run into any more issues with either of them and if they give head like Pam, well son, we will be some fecking happy campers.....before we begin to flower Rosalyn, we'll cut another clone from her so that we can get on track for a somewhat perpetual grow..eh, it won't be perfect, but feck, we'll try anyhow..old saying, "no guts. no glory!"


we received the WhiteRhino, but right now, liking the PPP head...very long lasting and upitty...so we'll wait for now...peace


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Kilo...Whats up bro? Everything is hanging "left side low" round here. How bout you? 
PPP .... Yeah bro!! Now you know heh? That is some bad ass shite. Does Pam do the creeper buzz too? Rosey and Tina are gettin sexy....~Boneman likes biggens  I was finally able to slip you some +rep again. Well deserved my man


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 5, 2009)

Update before Saturday's...Hmmmm, would you all say Rosalyn is beautiful? Well, feck, she really is...as usual the pictures truly don't do the plants justice....the first three are Rosalyn, Tina got one too, she's sprouting out also...the last two pics are of this odor control we're evaluating, so far so good...till Saturday...peace


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking good my friend. Let me know how that odor control works.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 5, 2009)

yep This is propably the top 3 CFL grow i've seen on RIU glad to see the plants are takin off


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 8, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Looking good my friend. Let me know how that odor control works.


it takes a couple of days, but it works....feck, I dropped one, super balls have nothing on this shite...it was fecking everywhere...lol room smelled good though....I think you stir it up occasionally..



smartsoverambition said:


> yep This is propably the top 3 CFL grow i've seen on RIU glad to see the plants are takin off


this is why I do this... thanks bro....


yesterday, Saturday, we had some technical difficulties...battery on camera went bllllatttttt....so unfortunately, I won't get the picture I wanted to show of Rosalyn next to Tina, or the new aerator..next week I guess...

we trimmed both the girls...Rosalyn was trimmed to her chest and one of the trims is Veronica, another Pam clone sort of...hoping she takes and we get yet another honey moving along....we will begin flowering Rosalyn this coming Saturday the 14th....

well after the trim, there is no doubt that Rosalyn has been fimmed....two bigguns for the price of one....


ok the new bloom room has some issues.....the aerators although good are questionable as to keeping the water flowing so that is stays cool...we got the top of the line so let's keep our fingers crossed...the 12V fans are not doing the job....although the box is not hot, hot, it nonetheless is too warm for my likings, so we will add another two 12V fans and a fan regulator next weekend...that leaves the lights, although the T5 HO are doing fine, we are adding the two original CFL so that we can get some more lumens going for the flowering...we did upgrade and modified the fixtures, not bad and they pivot if need be........we like the new containers, they are sturdy, and look how easy it is to lift the one half and do what a farmer's got to do
finally, you'll notice in the grow hole we swapped tubs for a lower wider container...well, we were running out of head room, so as always, we improvised..again we will monitor and hope it works out...

take root is the product we used for the clones....and the odor control does work but it takes a couple of days to get going..I would say no more than two plants per jar...don't know the longevity yet....


OK here they are....till next time, peace everyone.....

oh yeah, remember, the grow hole is same size as bloom room only shorter by half...look how Rosalyn fecking grew...Holy Shite!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is def the best flouro grow that I have seen on RIU dude! Your plants look so lush and green. They are very very healthy man, you should be proud. I guess the DWC and the t5 lighting is whats making those bushes? Did you top or do any sort of training? Keep up the excellent work bro, you're making me wanna get my DWC going ASAP haha. +rep if it lets me cause you really deserve it

Tom


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 10, 2009)

here's some more....

we added the other half of the nutes yesterday evening...so let's see if this staggered approach stops the fecking nute burn....

first four are Rosalyn of course....man she is definitely beautiful....took a macro of the fimmed main cola stem so you all can see it better, fecking amazing how nature works, eh?....Well next comes Tina, unfortunately, after looking a the fine ass Rosalyn, Tina although no slouch, has not been fimmed and as you can see, just isn't as how should I say, "filled out."...hey that's not saying she won't look as good as a slimmer Rosalyn..hehe...Tina will stay with me forever as she was my first clone....Finally, Veronica, she seems to be doing OK...had her under the humidity thing for 48 hours now going to let her out and see if she takes off.....


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 11, 2009)

OK so I checking out the girls and feck, Tina looks like she's tilting big time.....shite, the new container is somewhat buckling towards the center and at the same time tilting her...so now we have to come up with another out of the box idea to prop the shite up without interfering with the pump and tubes and airstone and netpots, blah, blah , blah...this was not expected. any ideas out there?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2009)

tie her up for support??


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> tie her up for support??


lol OK yeah, I was looking for something in the container...but you might be right, will definitely think about it. But just added a divider and going to see if the tilting stops. She already looks better

Anyhow were the feck is everyone? hehe

Well it's Saturday the 14th and today we are putting Rosalyn into flowering. Got the timers set 7AM to 7PM...this is the part that really makes me sweat, but in a good kind of way. Waiting for the buds and shite to emerge...damn son, makes me look and talk to her every chance I get..

Still going with half strength nutes for the girls in a staggered schedule. You can see the aerator it's both the pump and stone in one. This particular model is a high end, and it does move water as you can see the waves in the container, so we are satified with it so far as the water temp has been steady. Some pictures of the new fan layout and air intake grills...


Took the girls out for an airing, they like it, about the length of time it takes us to maintain the particular cabinet. The grow hole is harder now, because the container, as you can see, just fecking makes it. Thinking about doing the mainteance right in the cabinet, it's doable. Speaking of the grow hole container, remember the fecking thing was buckling in the center? This was causing Tina to tilt, of course pissing me off, so I found out this particular container has a divider and went back to the store with the receipt and got one. So hoping that solves the center bend on the grow hole container. I'm concerned though, that Tina will not grow much more if confined to this space. Well, maybe it's OK as we can't get her into the bloom room because Rosalyn is fecking big. I was not expecting Rosalyn to be this big, no sir, not ever.

As for the odor control stuff, got to admit it seems to work. I've especial noticed recently how the shite is disappearing from the jar and gettin a funky brown color, could also be my smoke,hehe. 


So anyhow as always here are the pictures..


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy fecking bat shite KB!! What a monster she is bro 

You got mad skills my man. Tried to give some +rep to ya, but RIU told me to go feck off and share the wealth. Ha Ha


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Holy fecking bat shite KB!! What a monster she is bro
> 
> You got mad skills my man. Tried to give some +rep to ya, but RIU told me to go feck off and share the wealth. Ha Ha



WOW! thanks for the props boney...coming from you that means alot..no shite...


well the airing most definitely helps the girls physically...both Rosalyn and Tina have shot up a minimum of 1 inch...

am I fecking just stoned outta my mind, or does Rosalyn have a face on her main stalks?....Holy Shite!...lol

Veronica is well, I don't quite know, she has turned rather yellow, but her stalk is strong so, wtf? Hmmmm, I do think I read somewhere that this is normal. Anybody? Don't remember with Tina, again she was way small compared to this girl.

remember we are feeding nutes in staggered doses....so here are a couple till next Saturday...peace


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 16, 2009)

got a minute and was checking on Veronica.....fecking great news, please officially welcome Veronica to our thread....she has taken root as you can see she's pushing up her chest and she be a strong little girl.... oh I fecking love this shite...man, I am so happy I started this, watching and learning and smoking.. so of course I had the camera out for the Veronica clone take and took pics of Rosalyn and Tina...feck, no shite, had to move light chains 5 notches in 24 hours in Rosalyn's room...feck we started flowering Saturday..hehe....and of course Tina my first ever clone, sigh, she'll be leaving home soon too....sniff, sniff...


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 17, 2009)

Well seeing that there really is no more interest on this thread, I will continue update till Rosalyn harvest then this thread will be terminated. Thanking you all.


----------



## bikeskill (Mar 17, 2009)

DO not terminate i just moved and have not had time but god dam she is huge is that a clone of her I see


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 17, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> DO not terminate i just moved and have not had time but god dam she is huge is that a clone of her I see



hehe...OK...I was just kidding, put a lot into this so finishing this up to at least Veronica is in order, if not more..........I'm a fecking show off, hehe, I won't stop for awhile.

Rosalyn is the huge one...and she's still fecking growing mad after three days flowering...we created two clones from Rosalyn, Tina the larger and Veronica who just took root two days ago...the strain is PPP and it's the same as our last grow/harvest...we really like the head Pam the girls predecessor gives, so we tried the cloning and ,hey, working so far...

Rosalyn has been fimmed, so you'll notice she has two main stalks and what gives her that full figured look...believe me the pictures don't do her any justice...she is how should I say, magnificent! I fecking love her to death...and to think she had root rot in her early vegetative state, look at this girl...woo hoo...

the cabinet is getting warmer/humid now that the flowering has been initiated feck, hope we don't need more 12V fans, shite.....no, no, no, feck wait, I forgot....the overhead fans were giving off too much light so I shut them off, feck, that was it...shite, and forgot to get the flat black, shite...off to radio shack or something like that......

here some pics....peace...


----------



## Boneman (Mar 17, 2009)

Kilo....your a jungle master, feck, no, shite, wait, yeah you are.

LOL.....Looking good bro  Zena is still looking for company


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Mar 18, 2009)

damn. I haven't been on in forever!!!!

lol. Sorry Kilo, been really caught up with school so I haven't had
time to check up on the ladies. 

but here I am and they're freaking HUGE!!! I know they missed me. lol.
I bet if I were here supporting them like I should have been they would
have been even bigger.

I guess when I learn better time management skills in regards to 
school I will be on more often than not.

are they in flowering already?


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Kilo....your a jungle master, feck, no, shite, wait, yeah you are.
> 
> LOL.....Looking good bro  Zena is still looking for company




hehe...tarzan and shite...lol



purplekitty7772008 said:


> damn. I haven't been on in forever!!!!
> 
> lol. Sorry Kilo, been really caught up with school so I haven't had
> time to check up on the ladies.
> ...


glad you returned...school first...then hobbies.....Rosalyn started flowering the 14th of March, and already showing signs of her sexiness...hoping for a really good yield due to the amount of grow spaces on her as you can see...

Three generations of one seed....fecking amazing shite....

anyhow.... Rosalyn was drinking the heck out of her water, so decided to change her nutes and do maintenance on the equipment, in addition to having to lift the fecking fans and lights again for this girl..son, she be big...hehe..no?..pics any questions? hehe...

just ordered a wardrobe that will be our new all purpose cloning-crib/grow-hole/bloom-room kinda thing... also ordered another 2 2 foot 4 bulb T5HO fixtures and bulbs to go with the new cabinet....reason for the move is more stealth, furniture blends, and it actually will give me what I need in the same relative space as these two...wifey likes the furniture look, I do too...but don't worry, as with any other fecking project I've done, obstacles will surely rear their ugly heads...peace


----------



## bikeskill (Mar 19, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They are huge. Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Mar 21, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

. . . . Looking good Kilo. Sorry I haven't stopped by, just been doing other things. My grow is down for a month or so because of a landlord visit.


When I get into hydro your journal will be a source for me so please keep it going.

good growing to ya KiloBit


*yellowsnakes*



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks guys...


Been sick.....father in-law very sick...busy in general and my new grow cabinet is fecking driving me crazy....Rosalyn was out of control so we trimmed her...Tina is big as feck and Veronica is also doing well...here are a few to tie you over...peace.....


----------



## Boneman (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Kilo...was wondering where the Saturday update was. Hope the pops in law comes thru bro.....my moms not doing well right now either. Going to be going up your way in a few weeks to visit mom. 
I'll keep in touch


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 3, 2009)

got a few so here's a bit of an update as I don't know if I'll get a chance tomorrow....fecking new cabinet is still driving me bonkers with a couple of gotcha like the lights in the smaller portion (the lights are 23 inches the cab 24 inches, but the fecking power cord adds another inch soooooo....., my third hole which was for the clone grow, as this thing is a metherfecker to dark room, if we darkroom below we will need this thing tighter than a frog's ass so we can keep the lights on on top, I want to keep the inside free of all kinds of shite.....understand I want it to look like a piece of furniture....... even after finishing this, we will to need to develop a way to hide the rear sides due to the ducting...the gray edging on the piece is 1/2 inch pipe insulation that we're using now for the darkroom..probably not the final solution, but it works OK...Rosalyn's showing and Tina is getting nice and plump...Veronica is also doing OK...peace


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 7, 2009)

ok babies....Rosalyn is starting to flower nicely.....just noticed recently that the two main stems are nowhere near the same size the one on the right is way smaller on both the stem and the entire stalk of said stem....hmmmmm, wonder why that happened?...also, check out Rosalyn's roots?..not sure if it's cause she's in a smaller tub and the nutes are showing big time, or WTF? as you can see she's healthy, the water itself is crystal clear and not warm, another hmmmmmm....... Tina is vegging nicely and Veronica is also growing albeit not the way I intended......seems my idea of three chambers probably won't cut it yet as the clone grows rapidly and the space just wont allow it before the smaller veg/start bloom area is vacated...there is no way we are going to get two plants into my bloom area as they get too fecking big....so thinking one month veg then one month bloom while the one in the bloom gets it's final 4 to 6 weeks then when bloom vacated move...so for now my old half cab is being used by Veronica....maybe once we can get a flow going it may work out if we can move them once a month...right now that won't happen, poor planning on my part.... oh yeah, settled on rope ratchets for the lighting, at least for the time being.....the ventilation is working as planned with enough pull to cool both areas with only one fan when needed, frankly, with the lights off in the bloom, don't even need to kick in, even with the other area lit....kinda why I like the t5 solution...even the three in the bloom generate less heat than the two Sunlites we used for the first two grows, don't get me wrong here, those CFL are plenty good to grow good plants, I just wanted something different and had some disposable income...the T5 look way cool too, I think anyhow...oh forgot to mention we had to put on some plastic shielding over said lights because of Rosalyn bulging out into them, seems to be OK....starting to think maybe did too many changes at one time...only time will tell if the solution will work and I'm sure hoping it does...so as usual here are some pictures till the next update...peace

feck, forgot to mention the plan, Rosalyn is into week 4 or specifically day 31 of flowering....starting this Saturday the 11th we will begin flowering on Tina to try and get the monthly shite going... so when Rosalyn is ready, Tina moves to the bloom area ...Veronica moves to the veg/bloom gets cloned*****note:the cloning will take place right before they go to flowering*****....her clone Xtasy to the small area..if it goes as planned..........Tina moves out, Veronica moves into the bloom suite, Xtasy is moved to the veg/bloom gets cloned...and so on....granted one feck up and the cycle gets interrupted.....


----------



## TrAq (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn Kilo. First off, those ladies look amazing.

By the way, Pam gives great head and she sure does. 

Have to agree that it was definitely a creeper but was a great smoke. 

Good looks and hope to see those new ladies continue to be so sexy. 

TrAq


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 10, 2009)

TrAq said:


> Damn Kilo. First off, those ladies look amazing.
> 
> By the way, Pam gives great head and she sure does.
> 
> ...


hehe.....glad you enjoyed the little bit that was offered........hehe.....

oh, and the girls just want you to keep coming back, after those compliments.......


----------



## Boneman (Apr 10, 2009)

uh huh.....i like the creeper feeling too


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> uh huh.....i like the creeper feeling too



yeah, and the head is very um how should I say.....social? hehe

just some pics ....... tomorrows maintenance day...


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything is looking sweet kilo! I love the first pic, the screen in front of the bulbs really shows the color difference in the bulbs you are using. I'm trying to do a mixed spectrum like that in my veg box just with CFL's. You should stop by my journal I just put up new pics. Keep up the awesome work dude


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 10, 2009)

kilo how many lumens in the flowering room and what are the demensions?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey kilo whats up. Its always here. Always looks good. GREAT Stuff. Missed all the cured bud porn i guess. Nice work.


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> everything is looking sweet kilo! I love the first pic, the screen in front of the bulbs really shows the color difference in the bulbs you are using. I'm trying to do a mixed spectrum like that in my veg box just with CFL's. You should stop by my journal I just put up new pics. Keep up the awesome work dude


tom you certainly got a good one going been there, will be back.....



bikeskill said:


> kilo how many lumens in the flowering room and what are the demensions?


well the T5HO 2 foot I got goes 2000 lumen per 24 watts...so 4 bulbs times 2000 is 8000, 8000 times 3 equals 24 thousand...

31.5W inches by 56L inches by 19.5D inches for the bloom

40W inches by 60L inches by 19.5D inches for the veg/bloom



onthedl0008 said:


> Hey kilo whats up. Its always here. Always looks good. GREAT Stuff. Missed all the cured bud porn i guess. Nice work.


 follow the link...bud cured in jar...final results...you can fade back from there....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123878-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow-41.html#post2079201


everyone thanks for the props and if I can +reps for all...hehe

fecking camera on fritz no pics today, but it was usual Saturday maintenance....added reflective material to grow/bloom, but couldn't install on sides all the way up due to the lighting dimensions limitation I've been bitchin about...but I think it should help out.....the aerators are working out really well, and as long as the water level stays above it's jet's, they are fairly quiet also.....the fan needs to go on a thermostat, so we will decided how to accomplish that.....going to add the reflective material to the back of the bloom room also...hmmmmm let's see....that's about it for now...get more pics up as soon as camera up and operational...peace


----------



## Mammath (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey KB. Just read through all your grows.
Well done mate, very impressive growing.
Great in depth journals. + rep.


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey KB. Just read through all your grows.
> Well done mate, very impressive growing.
> Great in depth journals. + rep.


thanks mate...stopped by your grow...great stuff as well...woo hoo....

ok babies....aside from a solution to raising and lowering the overhead lights in the bloom room (can't use the .25 inch rope ratchets, won't buy me anything and I can't find smaller ones, yet...) and installing lights in the clone hole, my new stealthy cabinet is almost there.....fecking thing was a pain in the arse with darkening but the final solution should work fine as you can see..a gnats pubic hair worth of light seeps through.....actually it was my first thought but as usual with me, I had to try every other which way and spend more money than needed, before settling on it.....well let's see, hmmm....everything for this project comes out to be about a grand and a half....yeah, no shite...probably more.. the lights alone between the four of them was approx 640 US....the cabinet was 300 US with delivery...the aerators came out to 150 US...insulation 78 US and so on.... could have gone to my crib in Miami for a week...but I'll do that later in the year, and now I got this cabinet to make me happy as well./.

my minolta is still down so I'm trying to get this new fecker going but the pics are somewhat, eh....next time won't hi-res the shots and see what happens...

the girls are doing fine, and can't wait for all you voyeurs out there to show up..hehe ...wish I could move Tina to the bloom room so her lower leaves could get some light, but hoping by adding the reflective material (which if you've followed my journal know I've used before, thought the pure white finish would suffice) she get a little more lumens..think I mentioned before we began flowering on Tina last night.....Veronica is doing fine, again wish I could move her to the veg/bloom area.......and of course Rosalyn...man, I remember when she had root rot and didn't know if she was going to make it...well son, right now she's doing fine...I don't have the camera and or lens to show you all how white and snowy she is already just into her fifth week of flowering...I must be one lucky metherfecker....oh and by the way, she is still growing, no really...look, I had to move the lights and tie wrap them....finally, cause I have to practice guitar for awhile(yeah this old feck decided to take up guitar, it's really hard)before flowering Tina last night we cloned her and as you can see in one or two of the pics we are hoping Xtasy takes and shite starts flowing well...has anyone noticed my naming scheme?...peace to all


----------



## yellowsnakes (Apr 12, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> . . . . a gnats pubic hair worth of light seeps through . . . . .


 seems miniscule, can you caulk where the light comes out or is it by the hinges?

But it really looks top notch 

wow *kilo* , shit looks really stealthy to me from the pics. Good job !! 



KiloBit said:


> . . . . voyeurs out there


 . . . . still voyeuring, haven't got anything growing now. Really miss it !

*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## orzz (Apr 13, 2009)

How did I spend my evening. Reading this great journal. Thanks so much. Lot's of good info and commentary. Nice pictures and bud porn.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 13, 2009)

lookin good as always..............................


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 13, 2009)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


yo snakes what's up?....glad you stopped by as you eventually usually do...I like that...the girls like it even more didn't use anything in this project that can't be peeled off and replaced, so I stayed away from the caulk and weatherstripping, etc.....it was a metherfecker to get the shite to close and such without loosing it's darkness capabilities, not necessarily from the inside, but seeing light come out, which we didn't want..the miniscule amount is just that...but at some point we'll figure out how to eliminate it...



orzz said:


> How did I spend my evening. Reading this great journal. Thanks so much. Lot's of good info and commentary. Nice pictures and bud porn.


your very welcome orzz...please keep coming back...hoping to show off more girls in the future..oh feck, look below......Rosalyn's tata's...hehe



bikeskill said:


> lookin good as always..............................


thanks for the props bikes and frankly you always give them to me....that's why I like doing this shite...it feeds my ego...hehe

hehe...sometimes I feel like a pot pimp  .....but I never charge for the girls services...still getting accolades about Pam...friends begging to buy....hehe...alas she's almost gone here's a picture of what's left...I'm telling you son, growing your own really fecking makes the experience so much better, not just from getting a excellent high with great taste and no harshness, but the props you get from everyone you share with, they look at you differently, no really...

the minolta is back online, although we may need to get one more battery....we used a flash so you can see the snowy nipples of Rosalyn...she has four buds growing on her large stem, while the smaller side has buds the same size as the larger lower buds (WTF did I just say?).....remember Rosalyn was fimmed and grew two main stems, but for whatever reason, one grew larger than the other....this may be common in fimmed plants, anyone know?........Tina is also looking good as you can plainly see....she is very green and bushy and those lower leaves I was bumming about seem to be getting a bit more light as they are not so yellowish.....really would like to get Veronica under some more lumens, right now she's still in the old grow hole with Xtasy and all they have in there is a 48 watt source....again this was just poor planning on my part, should have taken more time to prepare before starting...hey, that's the beauty of growing old, you always learn something new...and remember, never knock old age, it's a priviledge denied many...peace


----------



## orzz (Apr 14, 2009)

Heya Kilo .... thanks for the link to your journal. Your set up looks awesome. I'm along for the ride. Looking gooooooood ............. now the little ladies just need to grow up and show us their tatas.
+sub


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Apr 15, 2009)

They're looking great Kilo.

Its sad Pam will soon be completely gone.
I was actually thinking about starting a plant or two in my outdoor veggie
garden, and giving it to someone who will grow it out for me. 

I know a guy who has his growing license who wants me to start a couple
of plants for him, so yeah. 

How's life been?


----------



## Mammath (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey KB looking great as usual.
Your plants are always such a picture of health and grow just so damn fast in your DWC set up.
The new cab looks very stealthy. 
I had a similar cab once and had trouble light proofing where the double doors meet in the centre.
I solved this by attaching some timber down the centre on one door so when closed the other door overlaps it.
No more light leaks down the middle.
I've attached a diagram below to explain better.
You'll just have to create a gap in the timber to accommodate for that shelf when doors are shut.
All the best mate.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah you could do what mammath said to do or you could get some weather stripping and make a nice seal when the doors shut. I used weather stripping on my door and it makes for a real nice light and air proof seal


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics and update as usual KB. Nice snowy buds bro 

Those T-5's are banging huh?


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 16, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> They're looking great Kilo.
> 
> Its sad Pam will soon be completely gone.
> I was actually thinking about starting a plant or two in my outdoor veggie
> ...


good to hear from you kitty....you should absolutely start to grow...life always will throw me curves, and yeah, I get fecking pissed, but I also enjoy the good parts of life...so hope that answers that...hehe...remember the girls want you to keep coming back...matter of fact I want you to keep coming back....



Mammath said:


> Hey KB looking great as usual.
> Your plants are always such a picture of health and grow just so damn fast in your DWC set up.
> The new cab looks very stealthy.
> I had a similar cab once and had trouble light proofing where the double doors meet in the centre.
> ...


thanks for the info mam bro...I'm using the insulation and it's doing well for that fecking gap...yeah it was a pain for awhile...again thanks for the info, I'm always open to anything...good solution by the way...



tom__420 said:


> Yeah you could do what mammath said to do or you could get some weather stripping and make a nice seal when the doors shut. I used weather stripping on my door and it makes for a real nice light and air proof seal


hey tom...hehe...your right



Boneman said:


> Great pics and update as usual KB. Nice snowy buds bro
> 
> Those T-5's are banging huh?


gracias there boney...hope all is well with the family...I'm liking the T5's....they don't throw out too much heat and these particular fixtures are fecking quiet.....now that the intial investment for them is done, all we need is to replace the bulbs at about 5.50 each whenever, not bad.....



fecking Rosalyn's roots are still that milky kinda way and frankly it concerns me...yet her leaves and especially upper fans are springy and healthy looking except for the light burn they got from hitting them ...don't misunderstand me about the T5's ...they do generate heat, especially three of them in the one area of the cabinet, but not as much as the old CFL we used in the first two grows...and with the fan on it gets almost ideal....back to Rosalyn..hoping if anything does decide to go left, it comes in the last week or two...but I was concerned about the roots awhile back also, so...hmmmmm.....
more bud porn...till Saturday...peace


----------



## Mammath (Apr 16, 2009)

Buds are looking great KB. Lovin that resin production  Oh yeah.
That is gonna be some knock out shit


----------



## orzz (Apr 17, 2009)

Your ladies are rockin'. Looking good Kilo!


----------



## motif (Apr 18, 2009)

yo T5's are teh shit mane! check out my first grow. veg and flowered with one T5 and got about 2 zips dry on my first grow, check out link in my sig


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Buds are looking great KB. Lovin that resin production  Oh yeah.
> That is gonna be some knock out shit


gracias mate.......



orzz said:


> Your ladies are rockin'. Looking good Kilo!


G Bd C G Bd Db C G Db C Bd G thanks bro.....



motif said:


> yo T5's are teh shit mane! check out my first grow. veg and flowered with one T5 and got about 2 zips dry on my first grow, check out link in my sig


so far so good...


well everyone, got bad news....went for usual maintenance on Rosalyn yesterday and when I opened her container damn, whew, smelly....and her roots had this like gel substance around them, probably inhibiting any nutes to her roots....feck, this all happened in 48 hours, because as you know I did post the concerns with said roots...well guessing that she never fully recovered from her earlier bout of rot....had to chop them down to netpot and they still don't look all that appealing...you know me I usually post pics of my girls roots, but Rosalyn's been the exception....really don't know why she's had these problems...hmmmm... and all we can do is hope she hangs on another two weeks at least...we'd prefer three but two is OK.. you'll see the buds are getting amber...feck...but we also need to move Tina....DOH......as you can see she's grown another 8 inches since flowering was induced...the upskirt pic shows she's flowering......Veronica is doing OK but again we would like to move her... and Xctasy?...welll she's wilting some but her stem is rigid and I believe I see some yellowing which would indicate she is taking......whew.....hehe......oh yeah, the cabinet, grrrrrrr, is too small......grrrr.....should have spent some some extra jack and gotten a bigger one....grrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn bro thats some bad news...hope she recovers and all the other churren do well too


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn. Sorry to hear about that Kilo.

I hope Rosalyn recovers, and the others too.

But still, your plants look better than anything I could
try growing as of now. lol. I guess I will start a few

plants soon. I'm thinking when I get some more money I will 
do a little dwc in my closet. But the thing that sucks is that my closet 
doesn't have a door. lmao!!!

And I will keep coming back. I love watching grow journals, especially
yours because you go so into detail and tell us everything thats happening. 

I hope to be growing like that soon!


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Damn bro thats some bad news...hope she recovers and all the other churren do well too


the others are fine........one of my decisions was to separate the girls just in case of events like this.....they all have their own reservoir and nutes, etc.....thank the maker and powers that be for that right now....yeah that includes G-d...well boney, if that's the biggest problem in my life, not too bad...hehe



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Damn. Sorry to hear about that Kilo.
> 
> I hope Rosalyn recovers, and the others too.
> 
> ...


your always welcome back.......I'll bet you'll grow just fine there kitty....



OK now for the bad news, well maybe in fact not so bad, don't know how to take this right yet as it's still sinking in.......Rosalyn is down......unfortunately, she was loosing all her older fans and frankly, the buds weren't growing since last porn and the roots looked like shite...so I decided that I did not want to lose her altogether and brought her down about three hours ago.......we moved Tina to the flowering room and trimmed her up some....Veronica is in the veg/bloom area and Xtasy is in the old grow hole, she don't look so good, am I losing my touch?....

was wondering about Rosalyn and the root shite....first I blamed myself because I changed her environment, specifically the container, went from 6 gallons of hydro to 2 gallons...but then I remember, she had rot before any of this.....she did turn out a decent yield, although I would bet, if she was 100% we have double of what you are about to see....

another reason I took her down today, I'm working weekend so will have no time for it....sigh.....alright then, she smelled excellent when trimming and I'm sure she will please as expected...


funny how I mentioned when we started to try the monthly harvest thing about one feck up and everything gets thrown off, feck we just started...hehe......although we are fortunate that we do have a yield and Tina is into her second week of flowering and Veronica can now grow out some we hope......alrighty then what can go wrong now.....hehe


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 22, 2009)

figured since Rosalyn is in drying we can start to concentrate on Tina, Rosalyn's clone, and Veronica, Tina's clone as is Xtasy....feck, it's like a soap opera..hehe...the verdict is still out on Xtasy, we should know come Friday I think....

the nutes have been adjusted to approx one third the dosage in weekly intervals....and seeing that we're using a smaller container base now, the blender we be reinstated as the mixing medium for said nutes..don't want to get them roots exposed to chunks of the stuff getting caught and fecking shite up...

as you all know by now, Tina is flowering 10 days and as you can see she is showing....she looks really healthy to me and stem and roots are rock solid...by the way, I am going back to showing pictures of the girls roots, as with Rosalyn I didn't and I think I jinxed her.....yeah, yeah, dumb ass....but in any case you will see root pictures from now on...it is a fecking pain lifting the hood holding the camera without shaking my old arse off, but well worth the final effect.....

ah, just remembered, the reflective insulation has increased the cabinet's heat some...makes sense, as when when first reported we didn't have it sealed as tight as now.....lights on, fan on......it'll get a break when the girl in the veg/bloom area goes flowering.......ok now I'm pretty baked...hehe...

ok what all of you have been waiting for the pictures....


----------



## yellowsnakes (Apr 24, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> the others are fine........
> 
> 
> . . . . was wondering about Rosalyn and the root shite
> ...



. . . . sorry to hear about Rosalyn, but still looks like a good crop for something that went askew. Well it's good to have the journal, then you have this to refer back to and learn from.

We're only human, we make mistakes. We try as best we can and carry on. I've had some good learning experiences with my shitty bagseed.

Looking at getting some descent seeds now and finally get back into it. Thinking of placing an order to Attitude.



good growing to ya *KiloBit* 


*yellowsnakes*
from Calgary, Canada 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry to hear about her death but atleast you got something from her. just dont let her twins go down too.....


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 25, 2009)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


go for it bro.....thanks as always...



bikeskill said:


> sorry to hear about her death but atleast you got something from her. just dont let her twins go down too.....


thanks bro...as you can see the yield isn't all that, but if you look closely at the jars you should see how snowy her shite is..


well it's Saturday and we performed maintenance of the girls as we usually do..in addition, we moved Rosalyn's buds to jars for the beginning of cure...the stems were almost snapping so, bam, there they go....last time we cured added double mint, and frankly the smoke tasted like it.. this time we'll go with juicy fruit, next time we'll try both for that tutti frutti flavor...hehe....

trimmed all the shite arse leaves from both Tina and Veronica and took a couple of pics with them outside their holes...also it looks like Xtasy is pulling through although haven't seen the amount of yellowing that preceeds a good clone take.....

smoking the last of Pam's buds as I'm typing and it really is a good smoke...here's hoping Rosalyn gives just as good if not better head and we stay out of trouble with the next generation of girls......peace



DOH! edit.......as Bugs Bunny would say, "What am I dooin?".......first paper bag, then jars....sheesh.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Kilo I'm growing a strain called Killawatt right now, ever heard of it?


----------



## orzz (Apr 29, 2009)

Both both Tina and Veronica are looking great, love their roots.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Nice kilo... you better still be practicing that guitar.. don't make me come there and give you a smack.......... ..
good that you're around and well....
*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2009)

Love those blonde roots  I call that a true blonde.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Apr 29, 2009)

Those roots are effin sexy.h


----------



## KiloBit (May 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey Kilo I'm growing a strain called Killawatt right now, ever heard of it?


sure haven't...sounds very interesting...hehe...kilobit...killawatt...hehe...please let me know the results...



orzz said:


> Both both Tina and Veronica are looking great, love their roots.


yeah, the roots.......fecking important....thanks bro..



Twistyman said:


> *Nice kilo... you better still be practicing that guitar.. don't make me come there and give you a smack.......... ..
> good that you're around and well....
> *


gracias twisty.....practicing still, plus lessons......more comfortable, but I still feck up a lot...hehe... E Db A E



Boneman said:


> Love those blonde roots  I call that a true blonde.



si senor........dude your shite is soooo fecking badass....



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Those roots are effin sexy.h



hehe....yeah baby...roots rock.....


ok babies before I start, make sure you all go and see everyone's journals that post here...frankly there is some really impressive shite out there....


ok back to my girls...hehe...first off we've been curing Rosalyn for a week now...took her out of all the jars to ensure there was no mold hanging around and was left with what you see in the first picture...so decided to smoke it and give her a premature test run...hmmmm, not bad at all, considering no bud......good active high....weighed in at 1.8 oz with cure to continue for another week at least.....can't say the juicy fruit isn't noticed, yet not as powerful as the double mint was......

we are now going to maintain the girls on Friday's...reason is I just got too much crap on plate Saturday's now with guitar lessons, swimming, blah, blah, blah.....no big deal.....have to admit caring for three is a lot more work than when we were doing just one...shite......but I really enjoy it at the moment so again no big deal here...hehe..
finally got the feckig thermistor to work...threshold is set at 80 degrees.....shite, i was trying to set it up using the cool settings, NAHHHHH, after taking one back, went online and found out I needed to use the heat setting to tun the fan on....yeah, yeah...I'm fecking embarrased.......also, my 1/8 inch rope ratch's arrived which gives us added vertical space........

this week we are going to start with Veronica...as you can see, she is coming along quite nicely with minimal nute burn and a strong and fresh smelling root system......she has grown considerably since being moved to the grow/bloom area......no issues so far...we are staying with the same nute ratio of 1/3 the recommended.....

Tina, well she's looking fine as well....she's going into her 4th week of flowering tomorrow....hope she stays healthy so we can keep her around for the full 9 to 10 week flowering.....once Tina is in her final 4 weeks, we will 12/12 the lights on Veronica......again as with Veronica, the nute burn is minimal, her roots are strong and smell fresh.......some of her leaves are showing signs of heat stress, particularly the side fan leaves...not enough to concern us at this time....

this is the first time since we have been growing we didn't need to trim any leaves...a weeks worth of time....holy shite....good omen?.....please let it be so.....hehe......

now on to Xtasy....well she had us worried there for awhile, but she pulled through and her tiny roots are ready for action...today we put her into her crib and we have added nutes to her hydro...we are targeting to get her into the grow/bloom area when Veronica gets moved to the flowering area...


the best we could do for a more furniture like appearance was the contact paper you see in the last picture...absolutely the closest match we could find...it looks ok....better than the reflective material showing...


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*excellent my friend........... *


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 1, 2009)

They look great as always Kilo. 


kiss-ass


haha.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

Looks great kilo I really like your cabs, very well built. The Killawatt is a Hindu Kush hybrid. The seeds sprouted faster than any of the other breeders. Just started em but I'll let you know.


----------



## KiloBit (May 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Looks great kilo I really like your cabs, very well built. The Killawatt is a Hindu Kush hybrid. The seeds sprouted faster than any of the other breeders. Just started em but I'll let you know.


thanks for the props...the actual cabinet is IKEA.....if I could do it over, I'd spend an extra 400 US and get something bigger with sliding doors.....hey but your right I think it looks good....the clone room is still from my old stuff....again bad planning, the clone really wont work in the main cabinet, cause they get big fast....unless of course our one month plan takes effect....we'll know soon enough.....can't wait for report..best part of the grow, I think....

seems that the nute ratio for Veronica is pretty spot on...very very very minimal burn, see for yourself..

hmmmm, now I think we need to back off a little more on Tina...feck, after three girls, PPP doesn't like too much of these bloom nutes...as you can see, she got some burn going...the cabinet doesn't appear to be too hot, wondering if heat related stress is also occuring?....no problem, we adjust...otherwise Tina looks good..

finally... holy feck.... look at Xtasy go...looks like she'll be ready when the moves occur..... guess what my next girls name is going to be..hehe..

question to all of you...does any company in the US make PVC based ducting?...basically it's flat and paintable, less footprint and more stealth ...I think I've seen it advertised in the UK......the standard ducting even if I go down to 3 inch from 4, is still very noticeable if looking right at it.....this way we can mold it to the cabinet...I think anyhow....ahhh, a mind's a terrible thing.....oh, I've been hitting on Rosalyn all weekend....she responds well.....hehe

peace


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Ya weed.... sorry... drive by ragging........... *


----------



## KiloBit (May 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya weed.... sorry... drive by ragging........... *



twisty.....hehe...you got me.....but ya missed my girls...hehe stop by all the time.....this is were I'm at usually.....live long and prosper brother...


hey everyone, make sure you check out twisty's chart link up there.....good shite guys and gals.........oh and thanks for the charts twistyman.....


----------



## KiloBit (May 7, 2009)

maintenance on Xtasy today so here's the shite........


decided to try a different nutrient product...not saying the other is bad, but after all, need to compare it to something else.....besides, when we get to Tina and pretty soon Veronica, we need to get a more stable bloom nutrient mix...seems I can't get this one right.......

back to Xtasy, well, as you can see she is doing fine.......good looking clone and I am amazed how fast her roots have grown in 5 days......feck.....

like the diet photos...before and after...hehe except this is only five days.....peace...till Saturday


edit: here's a photo of cured Rosalyn.......health and vitamins for the whole family....hehe


----------



## Twistyman (May 7, 2009)

*Nice clean roots..... good stuff man........*


----------



## Mammath (May 7, 2009)

Good work KB, your getting the cloning down real good man.
She looks likes she's gonna be another beauty.
Well done as always.


----------



## KiloBit (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Nice clean roots..... good stuff man........*



thanks twisty sir



Mammath said:


> Good work KB, your getting the cloning down real good man.
> She looks likes she's gonna be another beauty.
> Well done as always.


thanks mammath....


Friday maintenance Tina and Veronica

took apart the aerators for the first time since purchase and gave them a good cleaning...amazing how much dang shite gets in there...did I say dang?, I meant fecking...

as with Xtasy we will introduce the new nutrients to the girls....obviously Tina will get bloom and Veronica will stay on vegetative for one more week then 12/12 as Tina will be in her fifth tomorrow...getting closer to that elusive 4 week harvest cycle....

take a look at Veronica's roots...man they are a pretty sight......couldn't get Tina's in today as it was 12 down time at 1900......

as always...peace

because I got high, because I got high, because I got Hiigh

that finishes another Rosalyn bone.....hehe


----------



## smartsoverambition (May 8, 2009)

wow everything looks fecking great i've had some legal problems that honestly suprised me that i'm not i prison but ur pics tell all great job man


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 8, 2009)

Everything looks perfect Kilo. 

My boyfriend and I actually have some plants going. Its soil
though. They are outside until he gets the room up and going.

We have 4 so far. Oldest one is a week old. 
Youngest one is about 3 days old. They look healthy....


----------



## orzz (May 9, 2009)

Yo Kilo the ladies are well ... what can I say .... massive root systems, stems like trunks ..... I'm in love  ... Your ladies are rockin'.

Thanks for the updates and enjoy the wknd.


----------



## KiloBit (May 12, 2009)

orzz said:


> Yo Kilo the ladies are well ... what can I say .... massive root systems, stems like trunks ..... I'm in love  ... Your ladies are rockin'.
> 
> Thanks for the updates and enjoy the wknd.


well now, they love having you stop by and compliment them.....back at you.....especially Tina......


ok for all you voyeurs out there...and we know there are lots of us......here is some early bud porn from Tina, she is early into week 5........hehe...she wants the attention.....

me thinks the girls like the new nutrients, and am going to continue with them until further notice....they are a shite load easier to administer than the other nutrients we have been using......again, not saying the other nutrients aren't good, feck we used them for three grows with great results, but we did have problems with the bloom mix on all of the three grows plus Tina...... well at least she's not that bad.....

in addition to the nutrient change, also fimmed Xtasy....not a great picture but should be able to make out the TWO stems coming out now....well we hope everything will turn out OK......

last picture is of Veronica...man this girl is a beauty.....yeah, a lot of those lower leaves will be goners, but her upper body is magnificent....no?

the roots on all three girls are in great shape and will post new pictures of them on Saturday......


you know, I never really gave Rosalyn a final send off like I did the other two....that is in fact bad on my part.....I did post a final cured photo back there somewhere, here it is again, but never gave a full smoke report......so having said that....final weight 1.6 oz........Rosalyn is a very good smoke...she has a bit of harshness to her, but, that was due to the rushed harvest and not being able to flush her prior.....this is not a major problem with the smoke, it is still better than the local market......in any case, she gives a very good head high....minimal body buzz, just the way I like it....I got lots of shite I like to do, and some I don't.....hehe  another Rosalyn bone is gone...here's to Rosalyn peace

remember "Health and Vitamins for the whole family!"


----------



## orzz (May 12, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> .........here's to Rosalyn peace


To Rosalyn



KiloBit said:


> ...me thinks the girls like the new nutrients, and am going to continue with them until further notice....they are a shite load easier to administer than the other nutrients we have been using...


Kilo I looked back through your posts and didn't see any new nute info. What are you using now?

AND your ladies look FINE


----------



## KiloBit (May 13, 2009)

orzz said:


> To Rosalyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro and I hope your feeling alright......

the nutrients photo is posted on page 57, but I must have been high and forgot to give out the info on administration of them, DOH!, but here they are again...they are already mixed and all that's required is a ratio of the three.......

this is what we are giving the girls

Tina..Aggressive Bloom....no FloraGro 5 ml FloraMicro 10 ml FloraBloom

Veronica..Aggressive Growth....10 ml FloraGro 5 ml FloraMicro 2.5 ml FloraBloom

Xtasy....next maintenance will be for Growth....7.5 ml FloraGro 5 ml FloraMicro 1 ml FloraBloom

amounts are per US Gallon...lol the dosage is in milliliters but put to a US gallon....these are recommendations by the manufacturer and that's what we have started with....

here are some conversions I hope you all find useful...

5 ml = 1 tsp
15 ml = 1 tbsp
1 tbsp = 1/2 oz
30 ml = 6 tsp or 2 tbsp or 1 oz


----------



## orzz (May 13, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> thanks bro and I hope your feeling alright......
> 
> the nutrients photo is posted on page 57, but I must have been high and forgot to give out the info on administration of them, DOH!, but here they are again...they are already mixed and all that's required is a ratio of the three.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the numbers on the nutes. 

For any conversions I use THIS

Take care and thanks again Kilo.


----------



## KiloBit (May 15, 2009)

hey thanks for that link orzz....

my definition of this icon is _*a hit*_..don't want everyone to think I smoke 4 to 5 bones updating my journal..hehe

well it's that time of the week again, man time flies when your fecking busy...

only difference this week is we will not move Tina from the area...she is pretty top heavy now and don't want to risk damaging and or fecking her up.....she has approximately 4 more weeks so the airing isn't that important....I think?......the water was almost depleted so we just added the nutrients to her as last week........

well I do want everyone to check out the other two girls, but fecking Tina is really looking good...

having said that, we'll start with Xtasy today...Aggresive Growth
as you can see she is coming along quite well....took two weeks ago and I'd venture to say her growth rate is on the money.......her roots are also loooooking gooood.......remember she is Tina's clone, done right before Tina went 12/12....so far so good, as my Pop would say....

next up is Veronica....Bloom....as she will be going 12/12 tomorrow evening...we also gave her dress a lift today, this was due to those bottom four branches not getting light...why?.. she is just all over the place up top.....hehe..that's OK....

I know, I know, this is what you all really have been waiting for....Tina....Aggressive Bloom....got to say she looks really healthy to me....we manicured her some to rid the nute burn on the fans...the older ones and already badly burnt ones we left alone....her roots are doing fine and she is starting to smell like a good little maryjane....hehe...the exhaust has proved invaluble here...right out the window....nice.....minimal smell in my crib....

so here you go....more pictures of the girls.......and Tina is now heavy into the bud porn...bad Tina.............no, no, no, wait, good and frosty Tina...hehe

peace.... another bit of Rosalyn is with me.......


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2009)

*All looking fecking good man.........*


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2009)

Lovely bro, just lovely. Isnt it nice that the girls take after their relatives and all have some "tig ole biggies"?

Boney likes the biggens


----------



## Mammath (May 15, 2009)

Looks like it's cola time in the KB houshold again mate.
Great looking buds. Great looking everything infact.
With 3 -4 weeks to go they're gonna be your best yet I feel.

Hey, hows the guitar playing going?
I hope your practicing your scales and not just stringing some chords together.
Once you get your scales down you'll be able to find your way up and down the neck with ease.
This will help when you feel like bang'n out some phat lead riffs.

All the best.


----------



## orzz (May 15, 2009)

Hey Kilo check this out .... ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 16, 2009)

Those girls are so 

gorgeous, and get so many compliments it 
makes me jealous!!

haha.


----------



## KiloBit (May 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *All looking fecking good man.........*


thanks twisty bro... please keep reading I'm going to reply to mammoth about the guitar...



Boneman said:


> Lovely bro, just lovely. Isnt it nice that the girls take after their relatives and all have some "tig ole biggies"?
> 
> Boney likes the biggens


thanks...props from a guy who gets 20 thousand hits on his grows ...well Thank you sir....hehe



Mammath said:


> Looks like it's cola time in the KB houshold again mate.
> Great looking buds. Great looking everything infact.
> With 3 -4 weeks to go they're gonna be your best yet I feel.
> 
> ...


thanks mammoth

well I just started getting into scales...into my four month and remember I'm in my fifties and got lots of other shite to do...but I'm fecking loving the guitar...hurt fingers, wrists, arse and all.....speaking of the arse part, I started practicing standing...feck another new dimension to deal with...strumming?...shite, I get the strum but miss on the chord changes and if I use a metronome I can chord change OK into the 55 range....anyhow I'm learning C scale now.....think I'll practice it right after this post......

and whoever said if you remember only one thing
TONE TONE SEMITONE TONE TONE TONE SEMITONE was spot on! makes shite a lot less complicating, but, it still is not all that straight forward....let's put it this way, I have a LOT MORE respect for ANY song I've heard in my lifetime...that includes the ones I THOUGHT sucked...



orzz said:


> Hey Kilo check this out .... ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger


orzz that's cool....kinda pinched the idea from cpu/gpu cooling?...hehe hope your feeling good today bro



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Those girls are so
> 
> gorgeous, and get so many compliments it
> makes me jealous!!
> ...


hehe..ah kitty, I'm sure you get your share of compliments....come on...don't be shy...hehe

REMINDER: Veronica goes 12/12 starting tonite....approx 4 weeks till Tina's ready and Xtasy will be ready in 4 weeks for her move and start of 12/12...this will give us the monthly we have desired....cloning of Xtasy will occur prior to 12/12 and the cycle continues....we hope.....


as always I would +rep all of you again but alas I need to spread it around............

peace


EDIT: I stated that Xtasy was Tina's clone in my previous update....that is false...Veronica is Tina's clone and Xtasy is Veronica's...sorry for the confusion....


----------



## Mammath (May 18, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> thanks mammoth
> 
> well I just started getting into scales...into my four month and remember I'm in my fifties and got lots of other shite to do...but I'm fecking loving the guitar...hurt fingers, wrists, arse and all.....speaking of the arse part, I started practicing standing...feck another new dimension to deal with...strumming?...shite, I get the strum but miss on the chord changes and if I use a metronome I can chord change OK into the 55 range....anyhow I'm learning C scale now.....think I'll practice it right after this post......
> 
> ...


Shite, your in your fifties... + rep if I can.
Finally found someone older than me 
...or at least someone bold enough to admit it!

Good on ya KB for pick'n up an instrument. 
A lot of people don't realize that it only takes 10 years to play an instrument well.
12 months, if you have some good weed, and it's all you have to do... 

4 month's! You'll get there...what you practice tonight, will be a shite load easier to play, tomorrow night.
Just keep at and don't get discouraged by how much you suck early on.
You will get there.

...and definitely add that other dimension.
Don't be 'Bob Dillian' with a 'Park'n Ticket Stuck to your Arse'. 
Get up and move with your axe, as much as you can.

There is a time and a place for all aspects of playing, up or down.
Enjoy both.

I'll PM you with the rest... 
If we start talking music, these plants may lack the glory they deserve.


----------



## orzz (May 18, 2009)

Let's hear it for the old farts. I'm 52.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

*55......... *


----------



## Boneman (May 18, 2009)

Hey Kilo, I've been self teaching myself on the guitar also and it's kicking my arse as well. I am using an acoustic and man lemme tell ya, my fingers would hurt like hell and I seemed like I was never making progress.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Hey Kilo, I've been self teaching myself on the guitar also and it's kicking my arse as well. I am using an acoustic and man lemme tell ya, my fingers would hurt like hell and I seemed like I was never making progress.


*Good stuff Boneman... nothing worth doing is easy...... I've been ragging Kilo not to stop... progress is like weed growing... good stuff happens when you least expect it.........*


----------



## KiloBit (May 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Shite, your in your fifties... + rep if I can.
> Finally found someone older than me
> ...or at least someone bold enough to admit it!
> 
> ...


well we pm'd...hehe..sounds like me wife..ahahahahah.... thanks as always, good to have communication and dialogue....yeah I know, WTF?



orzz said:


> Let's hear it for the old farts. I'm 52.


right on bro...let's start the old metherfeckers.....nah, we'd get chewed up....oops gummed up.....hehe

As I always say and twisty will attest, "Never knock old age, it's a privilege denied many!"



Twistyman said:


> *55......... *


huh?.......55?......hehe.........you old weed ya....good to be alive and 55....or was that can't drive 55.....good to see ya stopping by bro...



Boneman said:


> Hey Kilo, I've been self teaching myself on the guitar also and it's kicking my arse as well. I am using an acoustic and man lemme tell ya, my fingers would hurt like hell and I seemed like I was never making progress.


no doubt boney bro.......so have you made progress?...if I reflect on when I tried my first chord, I believe around mid December, and now, I definetley have improved with at least the E D and A major and minor chords.....the fecking d minor give me the cramps right now....you know, when you actually know the chords you would think it would be a fecking breeze....but, nooooooooo, the shite is hard.....like twisty said, "nothing worth doing is easy."...good quote twisty.....I did start taking lessons..it's a half hour and I guess it's good to have someone there to ask questions and give an honest opinion on progress...now that scales are in the picture and I'm standing and also trying to strum and keep time and blah blah blah....holy shite, it's fecking hard...but funwhew



Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff Boneman... nothing worth doing is easy...... I've been ragging Kilo not to stop... progress is like weed growing... good stuff happens when you least expect it.........*


as always good stuff.......I'm determined to get there...feck I need something to do besides smoke when I retire...hehe well actually I've taken up astronomy, mathematics, ....


ok it's been a whole 3 days since my last update......hehe

so here we go again......

Veronica has started to show....take a peek, now you see......
she is looking good and being in 12/12 now, you can see her main branches reaching for that light......the lower right branch will probably be the next clone...hmmmmmmmm...Zaneta....

Xtasy is doing quite well even though I fecking dropped her yesterday when I was trying to get a dead leaf off her roots....yes, I am a dumbass....

and of course Tina....gave her a good trimming which opened her up a lot....not trying to be biased here (wink wink) but she fecking looks awesome right now.....really, really healthy....yeah the burn is still there but otherwise, healthy...she has a real spring in her upper fans and the buds are getting plumper, we fecking like that, right?

peace...


EDIT: I am a definite dumbass and should cut down on the Micheal Phelps when posting..........Veronica will not be cloned again...feck........it will be from Xtasy, probably same location though.......because I got high, because I got high, because I got highhhhh...babadada


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Very nice......
Amazing how clumsy one gets around the babies.. today I'm adding some soil to the pot and a lump of soil rolls off of the spoon and lands on the seedling, so I freak, stand it up, put it down to get the water and my shirt hangs down and takes out the seedling again... Poor bastard must think I'm out to get it........ 
*


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> EDIT: I am a definite dumbass and should cut down on the Micheal Phelps when posting..........because I got high, because I got high, because I got highhhhh...babadada


You are not ALONE! Last time I couldn't post pics and then the posts posted TWICE.

ROFL


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 22, 2009)

Daaayyyummm!!!!


Looking good. 


How many plants do you have again?

I'm blown. haha.


----------



## KiloBit (May 23, 2009)

uhhhhhh?...oh yeah, three right now and hopefully three with a monthly harvest till my final breath....

speaking of which...it is with sad heart I announce the passing of my father in-law John Kjian. John was a good man and a good father in-law. We will miss him.

so this will be somewhat quick unless my wife doesn't need me for awhile......

Tina Mild Bloom...is in week 7 of 12/12......we've trimmed her some more and she looks healthy and strong....Friday we gave her half strength nutrients and that will be all for Tina........we estimate 2 weeks having Tina harvested....flushing will begin immediately on next replenish....

Veronica Bloom.... has also been trimmed down....those fecking lower branches and associated leaves just aren't getting enough light......hmmmm, should I consider yet another fixture for the grow/bloom area?....she is now in week 2 of 12/12 and her colas are stretching tall......same day Tina leaves Veronica moves into flowering area....

Xtasy Aggresive Growth..... as you can see is vegetating nicely.....she is showing the same wonderful traits of my original PPP, Pam....she will be ready when moving time happens....at the same time we will clone Xtasy...Zaneta will be her name.....

as always peace....

here's to John Kjian....


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*I'm very sorry for yours and your wifes loss...... Never easy...... 

Very nice plants kilo...

I wished you a good weekend and joked in my rep to you before I read that.. sorry I sounded jovial at a bad time.... Be well... my condolences to your wife, you and your mother in law..... 
*


----------



## Boneman (May 23, 2009)

*Kilo, My same heartfelt feelings go out as well. You know I just dealt with a very similiar situation and its not easy. Give the wifey and mom in law my condolences.*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## Mammath (May 23, 2009)

My condolences as well KB, for all those effected by this loss. RIP JK.
My Mom recently passed away and dealing with grief is never easy.
 helps.


----------



## orzz (May 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. May your grief be short and may your memory of him bring you solice.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## KiloBit (May 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm very sorry for yours and your wifes loss...... Never easy......
> 
> Very nice plants kilo...
> 
> ...





Boneman said:


> *Kilo, My same heartfelt feelings go out as well. You know I just dealt with a very similiar situation and its not easy. Give the wifey and mom in law my condolences.*
> 
> * ~Boneman*





Mammath said:


> My condolences as well KB, for all those effected by this loss. RIP JK.
> My Mom recently passed away and dealing with grief is never easy.
> helps.





orzz said:


> I am sorry to hear of your loss. May your grief be short and may your memory of him bring you solice.
> 
> You are in my prayers.



thanking you all........


no problem twisty........

yeah boney, thanks...

mammath my sincerest condolences on the passing of your mom....man that must have really sucked....

orzz, I grieve short, but I always remember them over and over, whenever.....


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law.

Losing a member of the family is never easy.


The girls look great as always.


----------



## smartsoverambition (May 25, 2009)

Sorry about the loss man i know when you lose someone it just dosen't make sense sometimes, 

Just sit back and reminisce of the good times with a spliff lookin out the window or something in a couple hours you;ll feel great

glad to see the plants are looking strong


----------



## KiloBit (May 27, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law.
> 
> Losing a member of the family is never easy.
> 
> ...





smartsoverambition said:


> Sorry about the loss man i know when you lose someone it just dosen't make sense sometimes,
> 
> Just sit back and reminisce of the good times with a spliff lookin out the window or something in a couple hours you;ll feel great
> 
> glad to see the plants are looking strong


thank you both



ok the grieving is over..............


back to the girls and frankly I'm glad.....they are my new therapy

not toking on Rosalyn anymore...sniff...she's up in smoke...now I'm doing the local market and son, feck this, my shite is hands down superior....

today we are going to concentrate on Tina....seeing that she will be graduating soon we gave her a makeover so she'll look good at the prom...hehe...cut all old and yellowed fan leaves as well as most larger same....we gave her a good flush and now till harvest no nutrients...we actually stopped after last Fri half feed and have been giving strictly water since.....I still can't get the bloom nutrients right...even with the newer one, I'm fecking up with burn....on the bright side, Tina is the best grow so far, albeit we're only on number four...hehe...

she has some heavy resin and as you can see she will yield well...
her roots are healthy as ever and reflect the necessity of a healthy and strong root system for good quality plants....duh Kilobit....hehe

time for guitar practice.......it's coming along.....still hard but no doubt improving....c scale....E D A E to Sympathy for the Devil...... G Bb C Db power chords Smoke on the Water......open chords...feck, as staed previously, I have a total new respect for ANY kind of music out there...to be able to play is bravo enough, but to be able to create the same, well son, awesome.....

peace.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*C scale is easy.. no sharps or flats... did you get my PM about that nils lofgren course..??*


----------



## KiloBit (May 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *C scale is easy.. no sharps or flats... did you get my PM about that nils lofgren course..??*



yeah, thanks...I get confused using that pm shite and friends shite, oh shite.....

c scale is easy and right now I need easy......I'm determined, and you know old stubborn metherfecker's....just like I want to live long enough to be a pain in the governments arse....I'm determined....lol


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> yeah, thanks...I get confused using that pm shite and friends shite, oh shite.....
> 
> c scale is easy and right now I need easy......I'm determined, and you know old stubborn metherfecker's....just like I want to live long enough to be a pain in the governments arse....I'm determined....lol


*I'm sure you'll make it.. it's like my old lady.. she had every disease know to mankind and still lived to 87..JC does need the ones to kick around, and he's already treating me like I killed his dog.... 
Anyway... Oh yeah.. I forgot.. great pics.. 
later my friend...*


----------



## orzz (May 28, 2009)

Hi Kilo .... your ladies rock, luvin Tina  .

The Irish are to damn hard to kill and we don't respond to therapy  (Freud).
"Too old to rock and roll but too young to die" Ian Anderson ... I am feeling old and cranky today. lol.


----------



## NutterBudder (May 29, 2009)

You've inspired me to try out a bubbleponics system. I am amazed at the root development... Definately the coolest way to grow some bushes. 

Props and rep to you!!


----------



## KiloBit (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm sure you'll make it.. it's like my old lady.. she had every disease know to mankind and still lived to 87..JC does need the ones to kick around, and he's already treating me like I killed his dog....
> Anyway... Oh yeah.. I forgot.. great pics..
> later my friend...*


oh yeah, 87....hmmm how bout 187?....nah maybe too long.....hehe
well the man's gotta kick someone around....it sure as shite isn't Sim Kim Yoon or whatever that feckers name is.....would the guys who have their fingers on the red buttons push them already...the suspense is killing me anyhow....hehe



orzz said:


> Hi Kilo .... your ladies rock, luvin Tina  .
> 
> The Irish are to damn hard to kill and we don't respond to therapy  (Freud).
> "Too old to rock and roll but too young to die" Ian Anderson ... I am feeling old and cranky today. lol.


thanks there orz...they luv ya right back...I told you, they are exhibishionists, and want your attention....oh and by the way, I get along just grand with the Irish....all me life.......man I drank Guinness before anyone here in America knew it existed.....and told my non Irish friends about Jameson compared to JD....ahhhh, the fecking good ole days....

alright then......today was maintenance on Veronica and Xtasy

starting tomorrow evening, Veronica will be going into her 3rd week of 12/12...we had to remove more lower stems as no light is penetrating the canopy..... in general she looks healthy, smells good and her roots are AOK....you can see the flowers are a poppin and soon she will be occupying the flowering area and should take off.....we still have her on the bloom nutrient ratio...now for the bad news, feck, burn on the tips of her fans, albeit minor....I mean WTF?...we have even under fed her (diluted)........don't have this issue during vegetation?....anyways, growing anxious to get her moved because Xtasy is booming fast...

Xtasy has come along real well.....she also looks healthy, smells good and her roots are good......we began trimming her lower stems as they will get no light when moved to the next area.....we have her on an Aggressive mix of Growth nutrients and she seems to be responding well....

still don't know the status of Zahena, Xtasy's clone....we should know in a few days....

and finally before practice...one picture of Tina because she just looks fecking good....

peace


----------



## KiloBit (May 29, 2009)

NutterBudder said:


> You've inspired me to try out a bubbleponics system. I am amazed at the root development... Definately the coolest way to grow some bushes.
> 
> Props and rep to you!!



just missed you.....thanks for the props bro...come back soon....like right now I just posted pictures again......I'm a fecking show off....

alright no more smoke tonight....damn....


----------



## bikeskill (May 29, 2009)

long time no see, lookin great as allways.......................sorry for your loss


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2009)

Hey show off 

CRH is good bro. Nice and smooth and a very thick smooth smoke. Man your mouth fills up smoke..... lemme tell ya FULL!


----------



## Mammath (May 29, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> ....oh and by the way, I get along just grand with the Irish....all me life.......man I drank Guinness before anyone here in America knew it existed.....and told my non Irish friends about Jameson compared to JD....ahhhh, the fecking good ole days....


Don't forget about the good 'ol Kilkenny.
We get that out the tap at the Irish pubs around here, and the cans.
It's a damn good Irish drop.
Guiness is medicine, fecking beautiful.

Plants are looking great KB.
You've really got your shite dialed in bro.
That Tina is gonna be a yeilder.
Good to see someone getting the most out of their available space.
Excellent work mate


----------



## KiloBit (May 30, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> long time no see, lookin great as allways.......................sorry for your loss


thanks and thanks...welcome back



Boneman said:


> Hey show off
> 
> CRH is good bro. Nice and smooth and a very thick smooth smoke. Man your mouth fills up smoke..... lemme tell ya FULL!


oh boy oh boy oh boy......



Mammath said:


> Don't forget about the good 'ol Kilkenny.
> We get that out the tap at the Irish pubs around here, and the cans.
> It's a damn good Irish drop.
> Guiness is medicine, fecking beautiful.
> ...


thanks bro.....seems to be cranking right now....just the fecking bloom nutes....arrgghhhh...
taking a break from the drink...miss the pub life.....

well I just got to cut back on my intake.... here's a different kinda picture, hope no one offended...kilobit trying photo shop some more....hehe...aw shite, I lit another.....well, can't just put it out.......you know that's probably the best looking picture of me in years....ROFFL.....

peace


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*I see you ya weed... I see that left arm is nice and toned from those guitar chords.. wait till you get to the pinky blues work....... 
Fucking Popeye........ Arh Arh Arh...!!!
*


----------



## KiloBit (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I see you ya weed... I see that left arm is nice and toned from those guitar chords.. wait till you get to the pinky blues work.......
> Fucking Popeye........ Arh Arh Arh...!!!
> *



oh almighty OZ....hehe, noticed did you?.........pinky blues?...please twisty bro don't scare me.......it's hard, but I'm really enjoying it right now and hope to continue enjoying it for many years to come.....I want to wear my pants up at my fecking chest...with the white shoes and racing cap...suspenders and a belt...the whole nine yards...oh, and hitting a jay, bone, bong, pipe, spliff, blah, blah, blah.....

which Sympathy for the Devil should I practice to?....man, there's like a gazillion versions.....

no more smoke for kilo tonight...


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> oh almighty OZ....hehe, noticed did you?.........pinky blues?...please twisty bro don't scare me.......it's hard, but I'm really enjoying it right now and hope to continue enjoying it for many years to come.....I want to wear my pants up at my fecking chest...with the white shoes and racing cap...suspenders and a belt...the whole nine yards...oh, and hitting a jay, bone, bong, pipe, spliff, blah, blah, blah.....
> 
> which Sympathy for the Devil should I practice to?....man, there's like a gazillion versions.....
> 
> no more smoke for kilo tonight...


*When you get there my friend..I want a pic... and maybe one day I'll sit at the drums with you wailing..............*


----------



## KiloBit (May 31, 2009)

well another weekend is coming to a close....dang they go by fast now....well thought that some of you might like some more pictures and seeing that I finished practice and have some time on my hands (wife went to visit in-laws)so voila.....here are some pics...damn I'm gonna miss her....well, we got more coming we hope....peace...CS2 is powerful, I can only image what CS4 is like.....dang.....

EDIT: forgot to mention...I got to cutback on my intake...yesterday I left Zahena the clone in with Tina 12/12......didn't you go to school stupid?.....yeah, and I came out the same way!.....


----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2009)

*Looking good Kilo. Hrmmmm a Kali Mist would look good in there. So now that you got some time on your hands are we gonna see more of you and your big chested girls *


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Looking good Kilo. Hrmmmm a Kali Mist would look good in there. So now that you got some time on your hands are we gonna see more of you and your big chested girls *


love some......but waiting for next grow cabinet next year tax time...if I live that long..hehe...probably not, got too much shite going on all the time...which is a good thing...

Tina has graduated and is on her way to the prom.....

no wet weight...seriously, my scale is to small, wouldn't be accurate........they are very dense and man did she put up a stink graduating....3 hours worth...I'm fecking exhausted.......enjoy..oh yeah, Xtasy moved to the grow/bloom area....peace


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*You get your guitar all sticky you will be pissed.....*


----------



## bikeskill (Jun 5, 2009)

looks great another good grow............. pass it this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You get your guitar all sticky you will be pissed.....*


hehe

Great haul there KB.
Well done mate.
Looks like your usual high quality tasty shite


----------



## orzz (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good buddy!


----------



## NutterBudder (Jun 6, 2009)

Dam Kilo... plants are looking healthy as usual. Every time i check in you have some new plant and they grow so fast. U got the bubblep system down. Props again. 

Wat lights are you running? I dont really wanna look through all the posts haha u cant blame me


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You get your guitar all sticky you will be pissed.....*


hung them on the stand....yeah but your right, sticky, sticky sticky...and stinky, stinky, stinky....my eyes started watering towards the end....



bikeskill said:


> looks great another good grow............. pass it this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


sure will as soon as it cures...



Mammath said:


> hehe
> 
> Great haul there KB.
> Well done mate.
> Looks like your usual high quality tasty shite


thanks mate.....looks like I might get both a good yield and great smoke...



orzz said:


> Looks good buddy!


thanks orzz......how you feeling today bro?....



NutterBudder said:


> Dam Kilo... plants are looking healthy as usual. Every time i check in you have some new plant and they grow so fast. U got the bubblep system down. Props again.
> 
> Wat lights are you running? I dont really wanna look through all the posts haha u cant blame me


thanks bro....T5 HO each fixture with it's bulbs is rated at 96Watts the lumen is approx 8600 total per fixture...we are also running both light spectrum's...

Tina's riding to he prom....pretty good yield compared to my previous grows....30 gallon tub with a fan running in the bottom....we will monitor her and when she seems a little moist move her to paper bags for a couple days then my favorite part, curing in the glass jars....this time around we will use bubblegum and see how hat works out...there is a plus to the cure with the gum....after curing chew the gum and BAM, yes sir, there are crystals on that there gum....hehe...plus it does give the smoke good flavor....

well Veronica is now in the flowering area....we gave her a good trimming and maintenance on the tub and equipment, along with giving her an airing out....how the feck do I determine which of the three portions of nutrients is cauing my burn during bloom?....anyone?.....in any case, she does look good and yes her stem and roots are looking really good...

Xtasy is now in the grow/bloom area....we decided to start 12/12 on her tonight seeing that PPP grows well into flowering.....

Zahena the clone is not faring well, so we cut another from Xtasy and are hoping that Zahena 2.0 takes...haven't given up on Zahena yet, but she really dosen't look all that well......
...played
peace...


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 8, 2009)

oh boy, oh boy, oh boy.......came home to find that the fan in the tub works like a champ and Tina is at the prom...we won't need to paper bag her as she is very dry at this point.....holy shite, she is my best so far and as you will see a fecking awesome yield approx 4 oz with just the cure to go ....say this because I don't believe she'll drop too much more weight, as said, she is very dry already.....doing bubblegum....and like my grandparents and parents taught me, "eat everything on your plate!", soooooo, what's left from the final cut and start of cure has been smoked..hehe...it tastes earthy but feel it creeping up on me as I type...somewhat of an aftertaste, hmmmm.....yeeeessssss, pounding stuff people, I'm really nice now...can't wait for the cure to finish...oh man I love this shite....peace

EDIT: this is the first harvest that's exceeded the three glass jars....in fact if you go back, both Pam and Rosalyn didn't even fill them....hehe...WooHoo...KiloBit is happy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Good shit kilo... way to go.....*


----------



## Boneman (Jun 8, 2009)

Holy Fecking shite Kilo!! We need to team up and take over the East Coast.

Whats up with the pinners in the papers?


----------



## orzz (Jun 8, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> WooHoo...KiloBit is happy


Glad your happy. Happy after the harvest is always good. I have heard to many peeps complain about the yield or the time or you name it. Some people just don't know how to have FUN.

KiloBit knows how to have FUN!


----------



## motif (Jun 10, 2009)

hey kilo, very impressive yeild with the T5's ! You trippled my yeild on my first grow with my single T5  Check out my 2nd grow, i could use some advice how to tame my sativa cuz shes too fecking big!


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 11, 2009)

well updating today as I probably won't get a chance tomorrow...my neighbor Louie died, so another wake.....I hate fecking death....well suppose no one likes it except the undertaker...anyhow



Twistyman said:


> *Good shit kilo... way to go.....*


thank you sir....may I have another....hehe



Boneman said:


> Holy Fecking shite Kilo!! We need to team up and take over the East Coast.
> 
> Whats up with the pinners in the papers?


hehe...the pinners like I said in the post are the remnants of the trim before putting her in cure.....I never waste anything...well most of the time anyway....dude, I no way near your talent and resources, that's why comps from you mean alot.....



orzz said:


> Glad your happy. Happy after the harvest is always good. I have heard to many peeps complain about the yield or the time or you name it. Some people just don't know how to have FUN.
> 
> KiloBit knows how to have FUN!


see, that's why I'm glad you come around....hope your feeling well



motif said:


> hey kilo, very impressive yeild with the T5's ! You trippled my yeild on my first grow with my single T5  Check out my 2nd grow, i could use some advice how to tame my sativa cuz shes too fecking big!


appreciate it...hehe...fecking?...alright, got lot's of you chatting that...hehe....stop by right after this...actually, wasn't I there not too long ago?....well, I do partake in the burning of the green....
played

alrighty then........

before starting, realized the other day that the plants are in fact each a totally unique individual...even though they all came from the same seed, I swear each has or had their own, feck what's the word, hmmmm, style? nah....ugh, well it's not personality but something like it....can't think of a word right now...hehe..think it was the hits?....

for an example Veronica's fan leaves are NO way near as big as Xtasy's..?..Xtasy's the first to grow out to the left, etc...that kind of shite...so makes me kinda glad we do the name thing....hope that answer's some of the huh? why you name them....

would like to also reiterate that this journal is for my record and also for folks looking to grow in an apartment or small space environment.... inclusive of noise, heat, smell, blah, blah

the girls look marvelous...don't you agree?....smell nice, roots good.....Veronica is budding well, though far short of the amount Tina had, another example, but she is still going to do well....hehe, look at fecking Xtasy....she's looking like a killa girl coming out....her fans are huge....none of the others had them like that....included a picture of the clones...from past experience, they look like they are taking....and we also sprung a WhiteRhino little girl and hope to work her and her clones into the rotation....

finally...just checking the babies...make sure no mold or shite....look good...

peace.....here's to Louie..alright, alright...they're like fecking Lay's potato chips...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*all good on the grow front there kilo....

Sorry about your neighbor.... 
*


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 11, 2009)

so I type out this long reply and submit...bamo...shite.....lost connection, couldn't recover...arggghhhhh.....this will not be the exact same one...hehe

yeah my friend right now some things are going well....hey but then there's the other's.....frankly, if it wasn't for me feet killing me, I could say without lying I feel really good, even menatlly...

EXCEPT FOR THE ARSEHOLES WANDERING AROUND MANHATTAN...ugh, you gotta understand, I'm there 5 days a week....between the cabbies, truck drivers, tourists, business types, I could go on...how did Charlton Heston say it?..."It's a mad house. A madhouse!"...thanks for listening to me whine...

still banging away at E D A E rhythm to Sympathy for the Devil...feck, can't seem to get past about 80 on the metronome, with almost a full beat needed to change chords properly....any tricks/techniques, to quicker chord movement?....Smoke on the Water is coming with the 4 string power chords, but struggling with the 6 string....it's a finger stretching thing for me....let's see, c scale is becoming more error free and added the 5 note Pentatonic to my routine...man there is a lot of shite to learn here...I mean I want to learn it, not just memorize it......know how to get to all the open chords pretty well now...well I don't have to really look for them...hehe...anf finally, added the C Am Dm G progression to my training...think it's balanced enough?

later my friend...peace

Oh feck...wait, wait....is that your crib in the avatar?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Yep... balcony..(if you meant me..)..

I was at times square in the 80's what a zoo NY can be.........
*


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey KB, just checking out your latest harvest pics.
It's always good when you need more jars 
Nice haul there mate.

Your other girls are looking fantastic as well.

As for your chord changes, with any technique, speed always needs to come last.
You'll get there the more you practice.
At some stage you'll look back and say 'feck', I've come a long way.

All the best mate.


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep... balcony..(if you meant me..)..
> 
> I was at times square in the 80's what a zoo NY can be.........
> *


sweet...bro you must out there in the sticks, on the balcony....hehe around here someone would grapple down the side of the building to get at that.....

hey they give you medals to be a stoner?.....



Mammath said:


> Hey KB, just checking out your latest harvest pics.
> It's always good when you need more jars
> Nice haul there mate.
> 
> ...



thanks as always mammath mate....yeah, I've been smoking it up already, nice head high, which I like, and tastes sweet as the others...although for sure the really cured shite, approx another week to start, will taste like silk...

you know, everything has always come easy to me...so I'm figuring I should be fecking playing like Eric Clapton by now, 6 months.....hehe...but hey, your right and I appreciate your adivce and will take it to heart.....upon reflection, I've definetly already come a long way from that first night I bought the thing....



no journal update today.....I'm going to just feck off the rest of the night...hmmmm, maybe a video game.....nah, smoke and a video game?....hehe..... I already practiced the guitar today....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Just popping in to call ya a weed......


Weed...!!.. see, that was painless....

You sold a shit load of T's..you should get a commission... My friend saw your pics... threw a stroke and ordered a shit load...
*


----------



## Roseman (Jun 19, 2009)

KiloBit,
thanks for the invitation, I read all 36 pages, and you and your grow are amazing. As we learn, Each and EVERY grow gets larger and better, doesn't it?

Here is the info on the nutes you are using, I saw several others ask about them.

*GROW* N-P-K 10:5:14 
CALCIUM 6%, MAGNISUM 2%, SULPHUR 3%, 
IRON .12%, MANGANESE .05%, 
AND BORON, COPPER, CHLORIDE, 
MOLYBDENUM, AND ZINC .01%


*BLOOM* N-P-K 5:15:14 
(NOTE A SMALL AMOUNT OF NITROGEN IS STILL IN THERE)
CALCIUM 5%, MAGNESIUM 3.5%, 
SULPHUR 4%, IRON .1%,
AND BORON, COPPER, CHLORIDE, 
MOLYBDENUM, AND ZINC .01%

Please come visit the SH Bubbleponics thread and invite the Bubbleponics Growers to visit your thread.
Here is a link to the thread: PARTS , PUMPS

I'm curious as to why you don't grow TWO plants in one tank. I start with seed in SIX cups in ONE tank, get rid of the males and always get three females per tank.

Thanks for sharing, old friend. Good to see ya here too.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 19, 2009)

Check this out:

My DIY Bubbleponics DWC

FAN Leaves?


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just popping in to call ya a weed......
> 
> 
> Weed...!!.. see, that was painless....
> ...



hehe...I like that...Weed!....unfortunately, not a good nickname at this time....hehe...maybe someday...how you been my friend?......are you talking about the T5's



Roseman said:


> KiloBit,
> thanks for the invitation, I read all 36 pages, and you and your grow are amazing. As we learn, Each and EVERY grow gets larger and better, doesn't it?
> 
> Here is the info on the nutes you are using, I saw several others ask about them.
> ...


as always thanks for all the great knowledge that you share

space, space, space....sigh......shite, I'm lucky me wife hasn't thrown me out....



Roseman said:


> Check this out:
> 
> My DIY Bubbleponics DWC
> 
> FAN Leaves?


again, good stuff.....thanks bro


well it's Friday but we're not going to feed the girls, no I take that back, we began feeding the clones one of them, Zahena, with the spary bottle, while Zahena 2.0 is in the container with nutrients 10 5 2.5 and bubbles a rockin....we also introduced a new strain, White Rhino, Allison, to the mix....she is looking healthy and hopefully we can get her in right after either Zahena or Zahena 2.0...yeah it fecking gets confusing here at kilobit's crib.....

will let Veronica and Xtasy go one week as both of them are burning at the tips....feck, I can't get this bloom shite straight....roseman gave me tips on dosage, thanks roseman, and we will implement that into next weeks feeding.......ahhhhhhh

eh, eh.....man I just had a brain fart...sat there looking at the monitor for a couple of minutes....hehe..Tina.......by the way Tina will have cured two weeks Tuesday...the last weigh we performed when we still had all of her was 109g 3.7 oz....not fecking bad at all....she has gotten raves as well from my friend who is a bigger head than I am....played...we will have three full jars on her coming full out....each day she smells more and more refined....I love this....

aw feck, I uploaded the wrong pictures....gotta smoke AFTER updating....yeah right...

peace.......E D A E


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hey kilo...yep...your grow with the T's is my see example.....*


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 21, 2009)

said it many times before, will say it again, should have done this years ago.....man did I miss out.....but, this is now, and here we go....cure is fecking badass....and the smell is, holy shite,.....no doubt kilo's best yet....Tuesday will be 14 days since cure started, we've been hitting the remnants around the jars that you saw on page 69, oh they have been getting better by the day also.....so Tuesday evening we'll do a small bud from the jar and let's see what it will bring...hehe....if it smokes as good as it looks, well son, I'm ready....

peace....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hey kilo.... happy pappy day if you be..... 
Good looking buds, bud... 
*


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey kilo.... happy pappy day if you be.....
> Good looking buds, bud...
> *


right back at you.....thanks for being consistent...hehe


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yummy looking buds Kilo.

What strain is this again?

I only remember the names of the plants. Tina, Zahena.


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

congrats on the harvest KB, that mason jar looked very sekC


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 23, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Yummy looking buds Kilo.
> 
> What strain is this again?
> 
> I only remember the names of the plants. Tina, Zahena.


PPP...it's a indica/sativa mix...I like to harvest it around 8 weeks...like the high better instead of the couch lock...



motif said:


> congrats on the harvest KB, that mason jar looked very sekC



thanks motif...yeah right...actually the picture doesn't do it justice...oh, the smell.......wow, just brilliant......


well today we just couldn't wait anymore, actually we did say we were going to smoke a cured bud today....well son, came home and I'm ready freddy for some of this....it smells and tastes bad ass everyone...fecking A+ for that end....live smoke report..see third pic.....now the minor wait..hehe.........oh shite, this is good....nice head...holy shite, fecking hit me now...oh man, really good everyone, B+....so my friends ends another in KiloBits grows, with Tina coming out better than expected...in addition to her kick ass medicinal cababilities it makes me proud that I could grow another successful girl....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*So... the Kilo stamp of approval.......... *


----------



## orzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Well done KB!

And after the smoke report, KB was well  done. lol


----------



## Roseman (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Good bud is like good wine, it just gets better with age.
If it taste good now it will only get better.
Excellent smoke report KB.
Looks like a nice lung full in that pic too.
Well done on another successful grow mate.


----------



## motif (Jun 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Good bud is like good wine, it just gets better with age.
> If it taste good now it will only get better.
> Excellent smoke report KB.
> Looks like a nice lung full in that pic too.
> Well done on another successful grow mate.


funny you say that, cuz i think i smoked 75% of my first harvest before it was really done curing, such a pity Lol


----------



## yellowsnakes (Jun 25, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> . . . . so my friends ends another in KiloBits grows


 Just a great grow. I've said it before and I'll say it again, thanks so much for your contributrion with this second journal.

Smoke report, sounds like something to be very proud. I can almost smell it up here in Canada hehehe !!

good growing to ya *Kilobit*


*yellowsnakes*

from Calgary, Canada




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So... the Kilo stamp of approval.......... *


yes sir......been smoking her since Tuesday night....she be the talk of my circle...man my friends are sooooo fecking jealous...I see it in their eyes...hehe...hey, I always share......



orzz said:


> Well done KB!
> 
> And after the smoke report, KB was well  done. lol


that's good orzz bro...hehe...I like well done.....



Roseman said:


>


thank you sir, may I have another....



Mammath said:


> Good bud is like good wine, it just gets better with age.
> If it taste good now it will only get better.
> Excellent smoke report KB.
> Looks like a nice lung full in that pic too.
> Well done on another successful grow mate.


hehe...man mammath, I like your style....yes, my lungs were full, but I didn't gag and hackup.....yes it's in the cure.....smooth as silk and smells devine...one of these grows is going to be a really HEALTHY one like all of yours...man how the feck do you do it?.......



motif said:


> funny you say that, cuz i think i smoked 75% of my first harvest before it was really done curing, such a pity Lol


I was fortunate to have a large harvest and able to smoke the semi cured while the jared was curing.....so WOOHOO



yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


great to hear from you again snakes....they like when you look at them...hehe

played....


ok weekly maintenance, but I'm telling you all, I fecking don't have a clue as to what dosage of nutrients to use at this point...specifically, during flowering...this our fourth gen and I'm still fecking them up some....now this girl Veronica, got about half what I gave to the previous girls to start, she got a weeks flush last week because she showed signs of overnute, and we gave her one fourth the dosage and damn if she didn't just get an increase in her overnute....WTF?.....in general do the plants not need as much nutrients during flowering?....I mean if we follow the directions, and yes I know it can vary, I would think at best very minimal damage...but look at her, she got burnt just about everywhere....with only a quater of the recommended dosage....ok maybe I need to rephrase that, mixture would be a more appropriate term...the mixture is based on one gallon of water.....the packaging does not state how many plants it supports....now I know that when I smoke them they a fanatstic, but I'm sure if they grew out healthier, we could probably raise the "were the feck am I" ratio up some.....

Xtasy will not get any nutrients until next week....she also showed signs of overnute, so before I feck her up too, we'll wait another week....and this time one eigth the dose....shite...

and finally Zahena 2.0 looks like she'll be hitting the cabs next.....her roots have just the water so she should start to take off now...

peace...


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 27, 2009)

Veronica 7th week flower
Xtasy 4th week flower
Zahena 2.0 1st week veg


well I just found a calculator for the nutrients, let's me input the reservoir amount which in his case is 2.5 US gal 9.5 liters...so the results show what I've been posting, I'm way underfeeding them, yet they get nutrient burn...hmmmm, ok, this must be a strain related thing?....Veronica will get no more nutrients...we are going to wait till Xtasy starts showing some minor yellowing before administering one eight recommended dosage bloom ....the exception here will be the clone Zahena 2.0 who will get full grow next feeding...the nutrient burn doesn't appear to occur when they veg....my perception, I could be wrong and the burn begins during the vegetative state, something I should think about some more, what do you think?....yet after we flushed Veronica for week and introduced quarter strength bloom nutes, bam, feck if I didn't burn her again.....trial and error here my friends...hope I get better at this part of the grows....then I can actually say I know what I'm doing....shite....peace...nice kinda shite though


----------



## Mammath (Jun 27, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> Veronica 7th week flower
> Xtasy 4th week flower
> Zahena 2.0 1st week veg
> 
> ...


Hmmm this is quite a conundrum KB.
These are all the same plant aren't they? Just different generations?
Maybe it's a deficiency rather than burning?
It must be doing your head in being on 1/8 recommended dose and suffering nute burn.
That just don't make sense hey?
That last pic above in your last post looks more like def' than burn.
Is that the damage your talking about?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 28, 2009)

So kilo,

when will you get around to sending 

all of us some samples???


----------



## Mammath (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey KB I was reading in another thread that Twistyman got the boot from RIU?
I know he was an avid follower of this thread.
You heard anything?


----------



## gogrow (Jun 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey KB I was reading in another thread that Twistyman got the boot from RIU?
> I know he was an avid follower of this thread.
> You heard anything?



yeah, he's gone... you can find him and all of the goonies at another forum who's name is remarkably similar to ours...


----------



## Boneman (Jun 28, 2009)

Mammath, alot of ppl have been banned lately. Yeah twisty got banned for disclosing a conversation between him and an mod.

Looking good Kilo  Sorry bro, I have been really busy. I'm kinda thinking def rather than burn also. By chance, do you use Cal-Mag+ ? If not, give it a try at 1/2 to 3/4 dosage. It definately wont hurt and maybe clear it up for ya. Zena (PPP)wasnt the best with nutes either compared to Svetlana (AK-47) but the cal-mag greened her up big time


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry everyone upgrading computer OS and having problems be back as soon as I can......


----------



## orzz (Jun 29, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> sorry everyone upgrading computer OS and having problems be back as soon as I can......


Good luck with that.


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hmmm this is quite a conundrum KB.
> These are all the same plant aren't they? Just different generations?
> Maybe it's a deficiency rather than burning?
> It must be doing your head in being on 1/8 recommended dose and suffering nute burn.
> ...


well, I induced the def because she was getting burned, when I went back to quarter strength nutes, it burned the shite out of her bud leaves, whatever the technical term for them is.....now that I think about it, it happened to all my grows....


purplekitty7772008 said:


> So kilo,
> 
> when will you get around to sending
> 
> all of us some samples???


oh shite purple....that's a felony.........as Mae West used to say (but I don't mean it the same way)"Come up and see me sometime, big boy." I share.......



Mammath said:


> Hey KB I was reading in another thread that Twistyman got the boot from RIU?
> I know he was an avid follower of this thread.
> You heard anything?


oh feck......no did not....aw shite that bums me....twisty is a good guy.....well at least he was with me...anyone hears anything please let me know



gogrow said:


> yeah, he's gone... you can find him and all of the goonies at another forum who's name is remarkably similar to ours...


and what might that be gogrow?.......would like to stay in contact....



Boneman said:


> Mammath, alot of ppl have been banned lately. Yeah twisty got banned for disclosing a conversation between him and an mod.
> 
> Looking good Kilo  Sorry bro, I have been really busy. I'm kinda thinking def rather than burn also. By chance, do you use Cal-Mag+ ? If not, give it a try at 1/2 to 3/4 dosage. It definately wont hurt and maybe clear it up for ya. Zena (PPP)wasnt the best with nutes either compared to Svetlana (AK-47) but the cal-mag greened her up big time


disclosing a conversation?....holy arseshite......??

thanks bro...know what you mean...busy, busy, then work.....cal-mag?...I presume any hydro store would have this?....and please let me know what the facts is if you have the time bro...



orzz said:


> Good luck with that.


I am into my third day approx 16 hours of upgrading from XP vSP3 to Vista SP2...get this....the update installed every fecking update, then the final one?....SP2...which is all the other fecking updates rolled up....holy shite?......anyhow, still got problems with some hardware like my HD tuner and Outlook 2007 kills Vista...I mean it stops it cold...can't three finger and the only recourse is the hard reset.....it will work ocassionally when it goes intop a safe mode....aw feck that shite....played


so, decided to try and eliminate one other factor from the brown tips on my girls....that would be the lighting....swapped Veronica and Xtasy on Sunday....as you can see Xtasy is looking good with minor def in the older larger fans....after posting will give her nutrients at minimal strength...now it's wait and see how she reacts.....frankly, I'm expecting burn.....but we shall see....I mean, there has to be SOME amount of nutrients for them without the burn?...No?.....

Veronica is just gettting older...approx 14 days......basing on prior harvests of this generation PPP

the clone Zahena2.0 is starting to really take off as her roots have hit the water......


peace...oh and Mammath by the way, you are absolutely correct....Tina gets better everyday....at this point she's killa.....hehe


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

Plants are looking great dude 
You make me wanna get t-5s man, I love the look of your setups


----------



## yellowsnakes (Jul 3, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


KiloBit said:


> . . . . well, I induced the def because she was getting burned, when I went back to quarter strength nutes, it burned the shite out of her bud leaves, whatever the technical term for them is


 Mammath's sugestion about deficiency was what I was thinking too. But you mentioned that you induced the "def because she was getting burned"

hmmm, have you been monitoring ph levels? My memory ain't what it used to be so I'm not sure if you mentioned if you were. Plus with work n all I find it hard to get the time to read back through your journal so I apologize if you have already covered this.

*yellowsnakes*



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Plants are looking great dude
> You make me wanna get t-5s man, I love the look of your setups



hey tom.....thanks



yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



well actually no....the nutrients are supposed to also adj the ph level, but again no I haven't been monitoring...will do....have to get strips at minimal...thanks bro...


----------



## Boneman (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Kilo..whats up bro? I been rolling FATTIES!! and baking good lately. Getting ready to roll another fatso but this time AK-47. Wonder how far I will get.

LOL.....I see you are really cruising bro


----------



## Boneman (Jul 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Hey Kilo..whats up bro? I been rolling FATTIES!! and baking good lately. Getting ready to roll another fatso but this time AK-47. Wonder how far I will get.
> 
> LOL.....I see you are really cruising bro


*Rolled that AK fatty and of course couldnt smoke much before I went into lala land *

*Went back the next morning for a lil wake and bake and my J was all resinated at the end. I had to cut a bit off (like a cigar) just to get some air flow. Damn that shite is good. *

*Sorry for the hijack but were good like that right? *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 6, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Rolled that AK fatty and of course couldnt smoke much before I went into lala land *
> 
> *Went back the next morning for a lil wake and bake and my J was all resinated at the end. I had to cut a bit off (like a cigar) just to get some air flow. Damn that shite is good. *
> 
> ...


hehe...no problem boney.......how's everything?

you mean your just starting to smoke the AK-47?....feck, didn't that harvest last year?.....holy shite boneman.....


bit of an update....here are a couple of pictures of Xtasy's clone Zahena2.0....oh yeah, first Xtasy clone Zahena, has survived and is doing fine....as is the new strain we are trying White Rhino Allison....no pics of them yet, later in the week.....

Xtasy didn't show any major signs of nute abuse after last feed so we gave her full strength bloom for this weeks feeding....well let's hope she gets along withn it.....her older fans are yellowing along with some of the newer ones so decided under nute is also no fecking good.........what a revelation, eh?.....

Veronica is on her last days....probably Friday night she will come down and we can move Zahena2.0 into the main area, then get Allison into the clone container with some real nutrients.....

unfortunately, it doesn't look like the monthly thing is going to happen...just too many variables with limited space, so there cannot be a constant flow...we can probably guarantee a bi monthly, but will try and shoot for 6 weeks....hey, I'm learning as we go along....played....hehe.....peace


anyone know were Twistyman is now?...please send link....thanks


----------



## Boneman (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good update bro....I still have a lil bit of AK and PPP in my stash jars. Remember, I had close to 1/2 lb of that stuff then another 9 Oz's added on with the sativa grow. Thats why I dont have anything growing right now. Need to diminish the stock a bit *

*But dude, that AK is some BAM! shite! I'm gonna be sad when it runs out and it aint far away. I do have a few seeds left over though *


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 6, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> anyone know were Twistyman is now?...please send link....thanks


 
Tywistyman left. Along with alot of other good people. 
He was tired of threads getting closed/locked and said something about MODS picking on him.
I miss that guy, he was good people


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 9, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Good update bro....I still have a lil bit of AK and PPP in my stash jars. Remember, I had close to 1/2 lb of that stuff then another 9 Oz's added on with the sativa grow. Thats why I dont have anything growing right now. Need to diminish the stock a bit *
> 
> *But dude, that AK is some BAM! shite! I'm gonna be sad when it runs out and it aint far away. I do have a few seeds left over though *


holy shite boneman.....that's a lot of tomatoes there bro...hehe....



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Tywistyman left. Along with alot of other good people.
> He was tired of threads getting closed/locked and said something about MODS picking on him.
> I miss that guy, he was good people



I concur he was good people......

thanks mammath for the site url..


well here we go 

as you can see I am both happy and sad at the same time...I know, I know, your saying WTF?......well we harvested Veronica on Monday evening and although she did have the same snowy buds as her sister clones, she came out as the runt of the group....if Tina was my best so far, Veronica, yield wise, is my bust....sniff, sniff.....however, due to the new drying process we have already had a taste and she is just as good as her sister Tina......as you can see we barely got two jars from Veronica....we will never prune and trim again...hehe..yeah, that's what I say now....no seriously, the pruning backfired on me big time....

Xtasy is faring well since the full dose of nutrients albeit, some of her leaves have minute burns....her buds though are actually looking the best of my grows so far...they are really fresh looking with very minimal burn on them....this alone is a major step since we started this group....

we moved Zahena2.0 and Zahena into the main area....Zahena2.0 is the bigger of the two and was induced when we thought Zahena would not take....which of course we were wrong on.....hey? almost 24 days for her to actually take....anyhow, they both look good, but the original Zahena will be kept small until we get Allison out of the clone area and into the main....played

hey look at were Xtasy is growing buds...Holy Shite, at the bottom of her stem.....hehe.......peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 9, 2009)

frosty shite my man.....propssss.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 10, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> frosty shite my man.....propssss.


gracia....what's up masta?.........hehe..Friday and no work this weekend....WooHoo


we did maintenance on Xtasy today....feck, remember not long ago actually cutting her from Veronica....damn they grow up fast...anyhow, the fecking nutrients did it to her too....quite frankly everyone, that's it, I don't give a shite if burn occurs as the results are fine with me....shoot, I'm not having fun at this point........she had some older fans yellow and drop off, but that's OK, because hehe look at the frost.....into week 4 now....tomorrow Zahena2.0 and finally pictures of Allison, the White Rhino strain we are going to try....

peace

played......hehe Happy weekend eveyone.....


----------



## bikeskill (Jul 13, 2009)

look better every time. here is a link to me https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/213295-bikeskill-own-blueberryxak-47-a.html


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 14, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> look better every time. here is a link to me https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/213295-bikeskill-own-blueberryxak-47-a.html


good job there bike....hehe...

well really busy lately...actually I think I've taken on more than I can handle.....I'm fecking exhausted by the time 2000 comes around....shite, between the job, guitar,astronomy,the girls, the gym, blah, blah, blah, well you get the idea.....sheeesh......anyhow sorry late with this post but here we go.....

starting with Zahena2.0, as you can see she is looking good...got a couple of minor burns from crashing into the lights last night, otherwise good.....her roots are also looking fine and we are going to let her vegetate another approximate 3 weeks....the original Zahena is also doing well, but like mentioned previously, trying to keep her small so that our new White Rhino strain, Allison, can get into the main area next....Zahena's roots you can see are nice and white, yet small which we want at this time....speaking of Allison here is the first pictures of her....we bought feminized seeds, at least that what was advertised, and she is approximately 2 weeks into the grow....we have her in the clone area with full nutrients and aeration because she is next into the veg/bloom area when Zahena2.0 moves to the flowering portion...roots looking well....so far so good....researching this strain on the net yields some great stories of a very potent medicinal strain....oh yeah, Xtasy is starting to get smelly, but it was somewhat hot in the crib today..so the last pics are Xtasy, approx 5 weeks till harvest....

gotta go...guitar practice now....Pentatonic scale....

peaceplayed


----------



## Boneman (Jul 18, 2009)

Alls looking well in the Kilo household! Dude, your doing more now than when you were a youngin! The third to the last pic looks like it has an exotic snake stretched out...LOL it's a bungie cord maybe?

 ~Boneman


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 22, 2009)

hehe....it's the rope for the ratchets holding the lights...needed the smaller ones for my clone area and just haven't gotten around to ordering another set......I see what you mean though, hehe....

just some pictures....Xtasy is getting old and we figure in the 2 to 3 week range....the older fans are pretty much falling off on their own, and seems to be what nature intended....I will never trim fans again....ok never say never, but I won't intentionally do it, that's for sure....no doubt, the buds on her are way better than Veronica....unequivaclly...
Zahena2.0 is smokin....look at all the places for buds to form, shhhite!......, and when Xtasy is ready, we will go 12/12 with her...so that leaves another 2 to 3 weeks vegetative for her....woo hoo....yes I know this will not be a monthly thing...after three consecutive month's, our next planned harvest will be in two months....still not bad....
and finally, original Zahena and our next in line, Allison, white rhino, which I am anxiously awaiting....

peace....

EDIT: it would fecking be better if I uploaded the pictures...sheeesh....well Tina is VERY good......


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow those fans really are falling off hey KB, and they're really curly.
Looks like an a tree in the Autumn.
Buds look great though 

Your little ones look really healthy.
When do your plants start to lose their leaves? When you switch to your bloom nutes?
It's obviously a simple lack of Nitrogen.
Have you tried running a mix of your veg nutes and bloom for flowering?
That should give them a bit more N for flowering and you can retain more foliage.

Just a thought dude.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

I hereby dumb this thread

KiloBits Ongoing Grows.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Wow those fans really are falling off hey KB, and they're really curly.
> Looks like an a tree in the Autumn.
> Buds look great though
> 
> ...


thanks bro....I'm not so concerned with the yellowing as I am with the fecking brown tips everywhere.....I mean you've been following, am I misdiagnosing this as nute burn? Thought it might have been the lights, but shite, it's not THAT hot and they are cfl's and the brown tips are on every fecking level....and I've tried everything with the nutes....hey, if we continue to get a good quality yeild, as has been the case, I guess I'll put up with it....it bothers me though....oh yeah, we'll see with Allison as she's a different strain....




purplekitty7772008 said:


> I hereby dumb this thread
> 
> KiloBits Ongoing Grows.


hehe kitty.....I like when you show up, and so do the girls......tried to get the thread name changed but can't

glad your time management is better

tell all your friends too.....hehe


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 23, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hehe kitty.....I like when you show up, and so do the girls......tried to get the thread name changed but can't
> 
> glad your time management is better
> 
> tell all your friends too.....hehe


Goddamn mods...well, I guess if they do it for one person
they have to do it for everyone. 

The girls need their mommy to stop by sometimes. 

yeah, I am taking all my classes at the college this coming semester.
no more online classes.

Taking Chemistry, Psych 110, Hist. and Dance appreciation, and biology.

gonna be real busy come august 20. 

gonna do a cpr/first aid class saturday. wish me luck!!!

And Kilo, pass the !!!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 23, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> thanks bro....I'm not so concerned with the yellowing as I am with the fecking brown tips everywhere.....I mean you've been following, am I misdiagnosing this as nute burn? Thought it might have been the lights, but shite, it's not THAT hot and they are cfl's and the brown tips are on every fecking level....and I've tried everything with the nutes....hey, if we continue to get a good quality yeild, as has been the case, I guess I'll put up with it....it bothers me though....oh yeah, we'll see with Allison as she's a different strain....


Yeah brown tips usually signifies nute burn.
Like you say though when yield is still good not a real concern.
I can see how it would annoy the feck out of ya though.
It will be very interesting to see how your new strain goes.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 29, 2009)

well a quick update because moves are being made....

ok, Xtasy is graduating Friday, so we're going to try something we read and keep her in the dark till then.... instead of wasting the lights we switched her and Zahena2.0....we will not 12/12 Zahena2.0 yet, Saturday will be the day....

so as you can see, Xtasy is in her autmn, hehe, we stopped nutrients 2 weeks ago and boy does it show....her buds however are as frosty as her sisters if not better....also we should see a better yield than Veronica as no pruning was done, thank the maker.....

moving on to Zahena2.0...man she looks hot...feck, probably the best looking so far...she is so bushy with tons of places for the buds to form.....oh man, can't wait to see what happens in the next month....we'll keep her in 24 till Saturday, then 12/12.....

at the same time we graduate Xtasy, Allison will take over her spot and we should start seeing some real growth...not too much of a hurry here as Zahena2.0 is still the PPP strain and will take 8 weeks to develop the way I like it.....as mentioned previously, Allison is our second name strain, White Rhino, and am looking forward to not only the grow, but the results as well...just looking at her now at this stage, you can see she is a different type plant...played

peace.....

anyhow that the update...any questions...hehe


----------



## Mammath (Jul 29, 2009)

Buds are looking great KB.
I too am looking forward to seeing your White Rhino.
I've seen some really excellent results here on RIU from that strain.
Will be nice to have a different thoroughbred in the stable hey?
Something different to smoke should keep you on ya toes too lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 31, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Buds are looking great KB.
> I too am looking forward to seeing your White Rhino.
> I've seen some really excellent results here on RIU from that strain.
> Will be nice to have a different thoroughbred in the stable hey?
> Something different to smoke should keep you on ya toes too lol.


yeah right now the buds are coming out fantastic, the last two yields though are somewhat disappointing....thanks for the props mammath...sorry I don't gert to your journal too much lately, but me job is keeping me ass quite busy...no guitar today, taking a day off.... fingers hurt......notice I got a new guitar...I decided I want to keep at it, so needed to by a better guitar than the starter I had....it sounds way fecking better than the other and I only need to tune it occasionally....I've dropped back and started to practice more slowly...it is hard, don't know how to explain it.....anyway, I'm at 60 on the metronome and am playing four strums to E D A E preping me for Sympathy for the Devil, I can rythm it already but chord changes are hindering me and my teracher say I need to get the muscles and brain to memorize the shite so I don't have to think about the change which frankly makes a shite load of sense...also do the same four strums for a Ice Cream progression C Am Dm G which hoping will prep me for a reggae type song or maybe a fifties song....also power chords for Smoke on the Water intro....one of my all time favorite intro's AC/DC Back in Black.... major scale...pentatonic A B and D scales...all to 60 metronome....I will admit it's frustrating at times, but when you hit a progression without a miss, fecking very rewarding....

well Xtasy has graduated and although she isn't yielding all that much, she is very frosty and am confident will be just as good if not better than her sisters...but let the drying begin and we shall see...

haven't decided whether to 12/12 Zahena2.0 tomorrow or wait another week, decisions, decisions......

Allison is in the grow area now and the original Zahena is in the clone area....

here's the story.....if we decide to go 12/12 with Z2.0 it will be a minimum 8 weeks till next harvest, if we wait another week, duh, 8+1=9 weeks...hehe...

this matters because we will 12/12 WhiteRhino Allison in either 4 or 5 weeks....want to get a couple of back to back monthly harvests, even maybe three depending on how Zahena goes......

sorry everyone only the harvest pictures today as the battery is depleted and am charging as I type...so till tomorrow.....peaceplayed


----------



## Boneman (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking good Kilo  I havent been around quite as much lately but I am glad to see everything is progressing as well as it is. Nice girls and nice guitar


----------



## KiloBit (Aug 2, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Looking good Kilo  I havent been around quite as much lately but I am glad to see everything is progressing as well as it is. Nice girls and nice guitar



yeah, I find it hard now to even update my own shite much less get around to the other great grows...but I got a couple of days off this coming week and I'm going to just relax so I'll probably take a couple of hours and hit eveyone that supports my journal here...see yas then

moving from drying to curing with Xtasy as you can see..... awesome I think, she smells hayish now, but in two weeks?....ahhhhhhhh...no flavor this time around

Zahena2.0 went 12/12 yesterday and WhiteRhino Allison is in the vegetation area....woohoo

finally a picture of the original Zahena...she pulled through and I guess she'll follow Allison while Allison's clone takes....

the roots on the girls look very, very good.....they smell nice too....from experience this is what we want, cause the girls will treat us right....peace


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great bud porn
as always.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 4, 2009)

I love seeing a good supply of personal with the added bonus of your axe in the background.
Nic pic dude. Buds and ya 6 string


----------



## well grow (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice grow man +rep


----------



## KiloBit (Aug 14, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Great bud porn
> as always.


hehe...thanks kitty



Mammath said:


> I love seeing a good supply of personal with the added bonus of your axe in the background.
> Nic pic dude. Buds and ya 6 string


well I've just regressed some with the 6 string...trying the Amajor chord differently which makes moving to D or E easier...so I'm back to 40 on the metronome..I think it's called grave.....for gravely slow....hehe



well grow said:


> Nice grow man +rep


thank you sir, may I have another.....hehe hopefully many many many ...blah, blah more..... same at ya bro


well I've had a bit of bad luck lately, inclusive of my hard drive biting the big one...took a couple of days to salvage what I could and had to reload everything from scratch including Vista.....did you know that cloning Vista is not supported by many programs due to security?....feck, feck, feck....everyone knows backups always work, it's the fecking restores that never do....

anyhow, today we'll post pictures of the girls just so we get back into the groove....oh yeah, kilobit hasn't visited the local market in over two months and his supplier called wondering what's going on....if only she knew that kb don't plan on seeing her again unless something drastic happens...she's cool and all, but feck, I counted it out and I've been spending close to 7 grand a year on my most favorite vice.....hmmmmmm, 36x7000=252,000....holy fecking shite......yeah, yeah it wasn't always this expensive, but after adjustments to the many many times we purchased our favorite herbal smoke more than once a week, etc....should have done this growing thing 32 years ago and could have a house completely paid off, let me say it again....holy fecking shite...so we have 3.5 jars of stuff which unless we start giving it away will last way past our next anticipated harvest and probably right into Allison's harvest, maybe even onto December, we'll see....

ok babies, as you can see all the girls look good...we got the fecking nutrient burn on Zahena2.0 as with all the PPP girls, albeit not that bad....tomorrow she will be starting week three flowering and her tata's are showing nice now....her roots look and smell delicious
next up Allison...tell me she isn't a different strain, she is WhiteRhino....man we could have done two of her in the cabinet's...probably will do two next time around with her clones....her main stalk is way fecking thick and roots are just as we like them....she will be going 12/12 when Zahena2.0 hits week five.....
finally, the original Zahena....well we really didn't think she would make it when we cloned Xtasy, but perseverance and loving care (awwwwwww) have given her back to us....so she'll follow Allison and that will gives us time with Allison's clones.....just like Allison and Zahena2.0 her sister, roots are doing just fine at this stage....

those that have been following awhile know that kilobit had originally intended to get a monthly cycle....well reality has set in and not because we can't do it, we just don't have the room to do it.....so we are looking at spurts of say three monthly harvests and then a lull of 2 months and then try for another 3 monthly's....we'll see.....

so until next time.....peace

to all my friends please forgive me for not visiting your great grows lately but I'll get back on track soon again, bear with me please....

this is actually the first non stressful moment in about two weeks.....thanks

EDIT: forgot to mention but ya'all probably noticed, I've taken down the majority of my reflective material in the cabs, more at a later date........the picture order got screwed too...of the two root pictures together the one on the left is Allison....


----------



## Boneman (Aug 14, 2009)

Another great update Kilo....Busy summer dude and as soon as i thought it was slowing down...BAM back to chaos. I will be starting something as soon as the weather cools a bit. Until then, "keep growing"

 ~Boneman


----------



## Mammath (Aug 15, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> well I've just regressed some with the 6 string...trying the Amajor chord differently which makes moving to D or E easier...so I'm back to 40 on the metronome..I think it's called grave.....for gravely slow....hehe


I agree. Thanks for the update KB. Lots happening.
Don't you save so much growin ya own? 
... and you dont have to fecking go anywhere or wait on any one! Halelujah!

Many ways to play a chord mate, glad to hear your practicing them, it's important.
Being a muso' will keep you on ya toes, always a better, (another), way to do things 
All the best for ya.


----------



## ElephantRider (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, man.. awesome work. Did you build your t5ho setup or just order. I'm trying to figure out if I can just grab a t5 chassis, an HO ballast and 3K lights and flower away. I'd like to not buy online, trying to figure out if all these parts at home depot will do the trick or not..

Thanks.

~ER~


----------



## KiloBit (Aug 23, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Another great update Kilo....Busy summer dude and as soon as i thought it was slowing down...BAM back to chaos. I will be starting something as soon as the weather cools a bit. Until then, "keep growing"
> 
> ~Boneman


hehe...thanks bro...well let me know when you start...can't wait



Mammath said:


> I agree. Thanks for the update KB. Lots happening.
> Don't you save so much growin ya own?
> ... and you dont have to fecking go anywhere or wait on any one! Halelujah!
> 
> ...


thanks mammath....I am fecking determined to play guitar...one way or another...and I don't mean guitar hero....hehe...my friend the difference from my first day is astounding...practice practice practice, then more practice....retirement 9 years and counting, plenty of time you think?...hehe




ElephantRider said:


> Hey, man.. awesome work. Did you build your t5ho setup or just order. I'm trying to figure out if I can just grab a t5 chassis, an HO ballast and 3K lights and flower away. I'd like to not buy online, trying to figure out if all these parts at home depot will do the trick or not..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ~ER~



well sure you can....but the home depot bulbs will not be strong enough..frankly I don't think they sell T5HO, the HO being of value....if you don't want to go online look for a hydroponic store in your area...they should have everything....good luck and let me know when your done so I can take a look....







not too much of an update...again very hectic with lots of bad luck peppered in there...oh well, shite happens and hopefully soon enough it will shift in the other direction..oh please, please...hehe...anyhooooo,







we'll start with Allison this week...she's a real thin girl...hehe...man really alien looking isn't she?....I love looking at her....we put her 12/12 last night and she is officially three weeks behind Zahena2.0 harvesting...that is if the White Rhino flowers around two months...again first one so we'll find out soon enough....and as we like to show, her roots are excellent condition with a nice smell....

Zahena2.0 is into her fourth week and her tata's are starting to bulge out some...she also got that same old same old frosty goo we all love and cherish as did her sisters....five more weeks for her....around Sep 25.....boy oh boy....roots are excellent

then original Zahena is growing out the clone room so I really think we are going to have to work ahrd with this for the next five weeks....her roots are a little on the eh side but at this point we really don't give a shite....we could always use her to reclone the PPP.....

and the last pic is Allison's clone, Carrie....we'll see...

peace.....played


----------



## Mammath (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey KB.

That Allison dame probably needed a top or fim at some stage which would have bushed her up a bit.
See how she turns out because there's always next time  She's the Rhino isn't she?
If her tata's are worth regenerating then you'll know what to do to make her yield with that clone.

As for the 6 string yes yes yes, practice. That's all there really is to anything.
You get good at shite the more you do it.
Also, there's no real retirement... there's always plenty to do 

Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 28, 2009)

ive read this entire journal this evening/morning and u kickass .... who's rhino did u get which breeder ? i also agree with the above post bout toppen that rhino id say bout 3-4th node , dont know what else 2 say but


----------



## shiva71 (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh up!

My first post here, read your whole groblog (did i just invent a new word?) and its splendid, very helpful, lovingly written, well done!

Im thinking of getting a little set up like yours on the go, the PPP seems perfect for this type of grow, but could i ask what kind of hit you get? I havent smoked properly for many years (with good reason!) and im looking for a strain that gives a nice uppy active hit, not too overpowering and paralytic...! Any ideas?

Also, this bubbleponics thing is new to me...is there a pump putting water directly into the rockwool cubes and if so is this constant or is it set for like 10 mins x 3 per day? Seems to get mental roots, yours look like Gandalfs beard!!!

And good luck with the guitar, if you approach it with the same spirit as your growing you will be fine! Im 37 and have played for 30 years, what i would say is dont spend too much time learning stuff that has already been played...technical abillity is important but its only a means to an end...who will be remembered more, Kurt Cobain or Yngwie Malmsteem? Also remember, you cant play exactly like Jimmy Page, but guess what, he cant play exactly like you! He he!

Best wishes,

Shiva71


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey KB.
> 
> That Allison dame probably needed a top or fim at some stage which would have bushed her up a bit.
> See how she turns out because there's always next time  She's the Rhino isn't she?
> ...


hehe...what's up mammath...yeah we'll see...although I've already cloned her and wait till you see this...

been working 11 hour days so no guitar all week but maybe I need some time off...pretty much practice everyday for 7 months...



pinkjackyle said:


> ive read this entire journal this evening/morning and u kickass .... who's rhino did u get which breeder ? i also agree with the above post bout toppen that rhino id say bout 3-4th node , dont know what else 2 say but



thank you so much jackyle and hope you come back for more....the seeds were obtained from Nirvana....as you'll see, advertised as feminized, and yep she is....



shiva71 said:


> Eh up!
> 
> My first post here, read your whole groblog (did i just invent a new word?) and its splendid, very helpful, lovingly written, well done!
> 
> ...


hehe...thanks shiva for the compliments and hope to see you more often...

PPP....this strain is excellent for what you are looking for.....clone to harvest 18 weeks...8 weeks for the flowering gets a nice uppity, no couch lock result....highly recommend it...also got lucky with one of the girls and hit 3.7oz dried and cured....T5HO CFL, not bad...
originally we used to pump the solution (water and nutrients) directly over the rockwool until the roots hit said solution....what this does is accelerate the vegetative stage....see beginning of journal again....now what we do is just clone in the rockwool and netpot, water rockwool twice a day and mist with nutrient enriched water (not too much) twice a day....this is because no hurry anymore as cycle has begun....by the time roots start expanding out of the netpot, it's time to move her into the container....also this eliminates another maintenance portion of the grow....once the roots hit the solution is when the real growth occurs....
we have combined both an aerator and pump in the container.....this provides the needed oxygenation for the plant not to drown and the water flow so that the solution is distributed and stagnation, algae and shite do not occur.....the setup works great in a limited area...

hehe...great advice on the guitar....hopefully, by end of year, I'll be much more comfortable....and I'll say it again, I've improved dramatically since I purchased it, with the time I have to spend....least I think so.....

alrighty then....my free time is almost up again...feck.....but wait, there is some free time coming Saturday thru Tuesday...WooHoo....college football rules Saturday though

eldest to youngest.....Zahena2.0 is doing well....she is the sister of her predecessors, with telltale signs of a nice frosty finish....fifth week flowering..

next up is Allison...you guys are right about the fim....now we know.... I still like the way she looks, but not what she'll put out in terms of yield....as you can see, she is flowering as should be in her second week..

original Zahena has recovered quite well wouldn't you say?....holy shite, not fecking bad at all.....I remember almost drowning her in the toilet she looked soooo bad....great recovery....could be a winner here folks....4 week vegetative

finally, Carrie, Allisons clone....doesn't appear to have taken fully yet, she does look healthy though....what I was inferring to mammath about earlier....we cloned Carrie PRIOR to Allison's going 12/12....if you look real close you'll see she has a flower on her....WTF? how in the heck did that occur?and why did I type heck instead of feck?....read were if you clone when a plant is flowering, it retains that flowering until it's put back to a vegetative light scheme....it just doesn't add up.....second week vegetative clone....at least we think...hehe

peace


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 5, 2009)

well Veronica is almost gone, but lookie here.......Xtasy is ready to take her place...she's mad with the snow.....hehe tastes good too....boy oh boy, I'm ready for some college football...peace


----------



## Boneman (Sep 5, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> well Veronica is almost gone, but lookie here.......Xtasy is ready to take her place...she's mad with the snow.....hehe tastes good too....boy oh boy, I'm ready for some college football...peace


 
*WOW! You got that nice and brown  and frosty. Couple brewhaws and some good smoke and get ready for some football :hump*:

*What else we need? Pizza, chips?*


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome update as always Kilo. I just don't know how you can name all your ladies, grow them so beautifully and then just chop them up . . . .

Last time I smoke PPP was in Amsterdam 2002, brings back memories . . .


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Awesome update as always Kilo. I just don't know how you can name all your ladies, grow them so beautifully and then just chop them up . . . .
> 
> Last time I smoke PPP was in Amsterdam 2002, brings back memories . . .


yeah, I think I've mentioned it a couple of times, it kinda sucks taken them down....but, I'm a realist, it's why we do it...they become a part of me...Saturday morning I took Veronica to the beach for the sunrise...hehe...

some art of the girls.....

Zahena2.0 is geting close to harvest...she is due Sept 25th....Allison is going to be a pain in the arse from what I can see, with no real yield to speak of...the original Zahena will be killa....from the runt that she was to this...my, my, my.....peace


----------



## shiva71 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey KB,

Thanks for the reply man, much appreciated! Yeap got my head around the old bubbleponic thing, or at least getting there...jeez i must have 50 bookmarks from RIU and ive only been on here a week or so!

Mate, that lady with the 3 main colas above is absolutely stunning...you really are the Hugh Hefner of bud porn! (or Larry Flint maybe...)

You pretty much kitted out with the T5s? I spent a lotta time looking at these, dunno about there in the US but here in Europe theyre REALLY pricey...but they do the job well yeah? How many watts you got going there?

Last question (!), how big is your grow space (its in a closet right?)...? And have you had heat problems when youve really upped the watts?

Cheers mate, best of luck


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 12, 2009)

shiva71 said:


> Hey KB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply man, much appreciated! Yeap got my head around the old bubbleponic thing, or at least getting there...jeez i must have 50 bookmarks from RIU and ive only been on here a week or so!
> 
> ...



let's start with grow space...the main one is just an IKEA wardrobe...here is a link to it
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20093060

the lights are in fact somewhat expensive here also....the t5HO fixtures with bulbs ran approx 150US each....each fixture expends 96watts and you get approx 2500 lumens from it....so the main flowering area has 3 fixtures....kaching, 7500 lumens in this area....the other smaller area has one fixture, but I added another temp for Allison....I do not profess to claim T5HO is the nirvana of growing, it does suit my situation though.....we have harvested hmmmmm let me see, with Zahena2.0 which is happening today, seven harvests all with excellent results as far as quality is concerned...the yield is another story, yet we have had a plant give us almost 4 oz dry and cured, the remainder were in the 2 oz range....I figure the lights, aerators and fans, this setup puts out approx 500 watts total...not fecking bad....the heat thing depends on how you decide to light proof it for flowering....we've discontinued the reflective material as it was causing the temps to skyrocket in the main flowering area and the exhaust fan was on all the time....we are also considering eliminating the exhaust fan altogether....decision to follow.....

Zahena2.0 is ready....we need the room as Zahena is exploding.....

kilobit will be pumping up the economy today with a purchase of a replacement cabinet for the vegetative area....we decided this as Zahena was slamming into the lights and besides it will look better....pictures to follow....we are also debating whether to go with another WhiteRhino or just stay the course with ther PPP as it doesn't appear yields will be any good unless we top and/or fim them....too big height wise for our environment....what say you all?

peace....


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good gosh Kilo.

I think thats the biggest plant I've seen you flower.

What strain again? Sorry I'm baked.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah nice colas mate


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 12, 2009)

you have got some chunky ones on your hands now!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 14, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Good gosh Kilo.
> 
> I think thats the biggest plant I've seen you flower.
> 
> What strain again? Sorry I'm baked.


well not really, but hey, it is a harvest....hehe...PPP is the strain....Allison the WhiteRhino strain is in flower now....baked huh?....fecking good for you kitty....




Mammath said:


> Yeah nice colas mate


thank you sir.....yo mammath, starting to think I'm making progress on the guitar...less mistakes...another scale G pentatonic, this one is hard for me right now, but I'll get it....



bikeskill said:


> you have got some chunky ones on your hands now!!!!!!!!


always take the chunky ones....hehe...wish they were bigger, but I keep forgetting my environment....


alright babies....here are some pictures of the Zahena2.0 harvest along with Zahena, Allison, Carrie and two new clones which we have not named as of yet.....we put Zahena into 12/12 last night so the one clone is of her....the other two Carrie and unnamed are from Allison the Rhino....

as you can see we have replaced the vegetative cabinet, but DOH, I measured the width outside the cabinet when purchasing, feck, it's an inch short inside.....feck....shite....but it will work....

EDIT: messed up picture order...the last picture is of Allison flowering....


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 15, 2009)

update....all T5HO bulbs have been replaced.....that's 16 of them.....feck, good thing I found this site otherwise, it would have cost over 200US for the shite....here as you'll see, they are pretty cheap...don't know the cheaper ones look just like the more expensive...only difference I see is the name stamped on the bulb...hmmmm?.....

http://www.1000bulbs.com/F24T5-High-Output-6500K/


----------



## Boneman (Sep 15, 2009)

Were they losing their HO qualities? Did you measure lumens or just replaced them? FECKIN SHITE BRO!!! Bad A$$ Kilo


----------



## Th3p3st24 (Sep 16, 2009)

can you really just put a glass over a clone like that and keep moisture and light to it and grow it? no need to build a cloning bay?


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 16, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Were they losing their HO qualities? Did you measure lumens or just replaced them? FECKIN SHITE BRO!!! Bad A$$ Kilo


hey boneman what's shakin bro?....haven't seen anything new from ya yet....when you start up again?.... figured it's been a year since we put them up and seeing as I found that 1000bulbs site it only cost me about 65US with shipping....sooooo did it and now we have at least another year.......also may not have the cash next year, or you know, shite comes up.....



Th3p3st24 said:


> can you really just put a glass over a clone like that and keep moisture and light to it and grow it? no need to build a cloning bay?


the netpot is sitting in the container so the bottom is exposed....
here's a different perspective



this gives it the oxygen it needs and the glass keeps the moisture and humidity in, cause this strain likes that, well they all do........then when the roots hit the solution, BAM, off she goes....we've done it the last three clones and it seems to do the job well....we mist with a mild veg solution....


fecking Zahena's one stem is getting fat and causing it to droop some, we'll fix it later on....we also cut roots on Allison as she truly was stuffing up the container....otherwise all seems to be going well...oh feck, almost forgot....as told previously we 12/12 Zahena2.0 Saturday past...ok so we are now using the bloom phase of the nutes...we have given her TWO feedings since Saturday and lookie here...no fecking burn....well not yet anyhow....woohoo, kilobit's happy......

peace


----------



## Th3p3st24 (Sep 16, 2009)

thats freakin awsome kilo Great fucking idea, preciate the quick response


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 17, 2009)

lookin good i love your perpetual gorw, wish i could do it
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/219259-blueberry-x-ak-47-lemon.html


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 17, 2009)

Th3p3st24 said:


> thats freakin awsome kilo Great fucking idea, preciate the quick response



no problem.....




bikeskill said:


> lookin good i love your perpetual gorw, wish i could do it
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/219259-blueberry-x-ak-47-lemon.html



why not? time? space? money? all of the above?...hehe...it sure isn't a lack of being able to grow, I've seen your stuff.....


well here are a few pictures......the cure is coming along well don't you think?.....it's starting to dissipate that dry grass smell and the aroma is pungent...........hehe......anyhow, the buds are still a wee bit damp but burping them three times daily and inspecting for mold....if you magnify the picture of Zahena you should be able to see she has come out as the female she should....we went 12/12 with her this past Saturday......and a picture of Allison....she stinks some and I am starting to believe she maybe not a true White Rhino, as most seed banks describe it as short and bushy....feck, that she is not....played

last pic is my cat Stinky....found her by a dumpster.....she is soooooo fecking jealous of the plants....I'll have to carry her around later so she won't be pissed at me...hehe

till next time...peace


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 20, 2009)

i didn't think about a perpetual grow till this go around, time is the easy part, got cash flo, could find some space I have the other half of my closet, but i had to quit smokeing and that will be the last grow for a long time but life goes on and i can't wait to start again, next time it will be perpetual!


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry to hear...I mean, if that's what you need to do so be it...but I like the whole fecking smoking ritual...you know grind, roll, pack, whatever...I don't know, got a vape and only use it rarely......but if I had to quit smoking I would....let me know when you start...

kilobit's been fecking around so here are some pictures to keep you amused...

Zahena is into week 2 of 12/12.....she smells great and looks like lots of buds are coming our way...woohoo...just think, almost flushed, now look at her....in addition, week 2 of bloom nutes and no fecking burn to speak of yet....again woohoo....

Allison is blooming along....she is starting to get busty and the snow is a coming strong now....now that she's older, maybe her yield will be on par with the PPP girls....only time will tell....her buds are going to be dense....


peace


----------



## ElephantRider (Sep 21, 2009)

Th3p3st24 said:


> can you really just put a glass over a clone like that and keep moisture and light to it and grow it? no need to build a cloning bay?


I do my clones in an upside down clear gladware container with rockwool.. in a pc case. Point is, you can do clones in a bunch of ways.. just need to find the method that works for you.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey KB, coming along nicely as always dude.
Jars look good and full with some lovely gear 
... and more on the way.
I love the way you do your perpetual supply of personal.
Nice work mate.

As for cloning, you got it down bro, your clones always look good.
Like ER says, when you find something that's work'n for ya, stick to it!


Did that cat stink when you got it? Looks like it would have


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey KB, coming along nicely as always dude.
> Jars look good and full with some lovely gear
> ... and more on the way.
> I love the way you do your perpetual supply of personal.
> ...


hehe...hence the name Stinky...hehe...not for nothing, she's done just as much for me as I've done for her....only one that's always happy to see me....


well here is a gallery of the cast of lovely ladies here at kilobits journal....everyone of these girls has been good to me and my friends...here's to them and hopefully a continuance of this until I fecking die....hehe....believe me I want to live long enough to be a pain in the government's ass.....

so at the gym this morning and one of my friends comes in and I ask how that piece of Xtasy was.....hehe...."it crippled me!"......ahaha...

except for MaryJane who was featured in my first journal...the remainder of these girls are from this journal.....there is no way to rename this one and frankly don't feel like starting over so will continue here as long as I can...anyhow, here they are in no particular order...peaceplayed

Allison and Zahena are flowering as I type...


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 24, 2009)

update.....hehe

everything looking good, except, I see the fecking burn on Zahena's newly forming buds...also, see the bud close to center looking a little wilted?....found her under that big ass fan leaf I pushed under her....I'm telling you son, think this girl will give us a very good yield barring any gotchas....

Allison is budding along but she too is exhibiting that fecking burn....shite...but nonetheless, the buds are forming great and the tata's are snowy and smelly.....like we like them...

here's Carrie, Allison's (WhiteRhino) clone....topping her as soon as we here from some advice as to when is the best time....her roots are in the solution and she is starting to really take off now....notice the flowering on her...remember I mentioned that when we cut her?.....fecking amazing

and finally, Elsie is taking...as has been the case with all of her sister clones (PPP) she is turning a yellow which indicates a take....yes that is what I want to see....

so here is the timeframe lowdown...Allison is tentatively schedule for harvest on the 22nd October....be in Miami, otherwise it would be the 16th....at that time we will move Carrie to her area and Elsie will start her primary vegeative with DWC....prior to Carrie going 12/12 we will cut a clone and continue as we have been for the past year....should have at least three more harvests before end of year and if lucky four....peace


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2009)

*Wow dude!! You are fecking dialed in bro *

*WR some good shite or what? *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 24, 2009)

lookin good as always! what are you dong comeing down to my neck of the woods?


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Wow dude!! You are fecking dialed in bro *
> 
> *WR some good shite or what? *
> 
> * ~Boneman*


up boney?.......well, Allison is the Rhino, she is due when I get back from Miami around Oct 22....let you now..... 



bikeskill said:


> lookin good as always! what are you dong comeing down to my neck of the woods?


thanks skill....SoBe bro...love it there....the fecking women, Holy shite man.....

ok another update for Allison and Zahena....

man was I wrong on all counts with Allison...barring any major feck up on my part, or some other natural plant shite, she is going to give us a good yield and killa tomatoes....just check out this picture...feck, and she's still got till approximately October 22nd....man she is already a snowy, smelly (albeit not bad), big, beautiful fecking girl....hehe

on to Zahena....again, want everyone to know that she was almost flushed....that's the reason there was a Zahena2.0....but for whatever reason decided to give her more time and well son.....what do you all think?....me thinks she be beautiful and if all goes well another PPP success story with a significant yield......

peace....played


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 26, 2009)

getting chunky!!!!!!!!! just got home, stayed at my sisters house on sobe for two weeks while she was on vacation. It is a nice place to be!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Lookin great KB.
Allison is getting her gear off hey?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 27, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> getting chunky!!!!!!!!! just got home, stayed at my sisters house on sobe for two weeks while she was on vacation. It is a nice place to be!


*South Beach? Hell yeah its a nice place. *

*Knock Knock....is that you Kilo? Come on in bro  I'm glad to see you carrying a bag. It might get emptied, but I'll fill it back up *


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Lookin great KB.
> Allison is getting her gear off hey?


aye, that she is.....telling ya son, knock on wood, this shite is gonna be very good....maybe even a decent yield....



Boneman said:


> *South Beach? Hell yeah its a nice place. *
> 
> *Knock Knock....is that you Kilo? Come on in bro  I'm glad to see you carrying a bag. It might get emptied, but I'll fill it back up *


hehe....SoBe is right by me.....although if I was in my twenties or even thirties I'd have a lot more fun....but, believe me, I have my own way of having a good timehehe


picture update, plus a little

start with Zahena....she is fecking drinking the nutes like no tomorrow....yet very minimal burn....don't know...maybe as I've been cloning they are adjusting to the nutrients?...just don't fecking know, but happy as hell for it

have a feeling Allison is going to be one killer grow....my artistic expression is limited, due to the equipment I have, yet you can still see that she has MAJOR snow, far more than any PPP girl we've done....and baby she be a stinky big girl....

peace......hehe


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

All looking really healthy this go round KB.
Hopefully you've seen that last of that shite that was going on last time round.
Good work mate.


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks bro...yeah hope so....

hey just had to post this....fecking wish had better equipment, but Allison is gonna blow my socks off...no really.....she is soooo pungent but not overpowering and as you can see getting super white on a nightly basis....




woohoo


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 3, 2009)

ok babies here's some more....enjoy....

Allsion is starting the final turn, this will be last week of feeding.....harvest set for Oct 22/23

Zahena is no fecking slouch in her own right....her top cola is beautiful, truly....know I've said it a few times, almost flushed her.....we have her on aggressive bloom nutrients 7-6-11, shedoes shows signs of minor burn on her tips, but not going to worry over it.....

wait, WTF is that in the last picture?....hehe.....topped Carrie....fecking awesome if you ask me........fits in with halloween and shite.....


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 3, 2009)

sick grow kilo! that clone looks insane.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 4, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sick grow kilo! that clone looks insane.




hehe...yeah she do...don't know what to expect or why it happened.....ahhhhhh, the beauty of getting old....you constantly see and learn new shite........never knock old age, it's a privilege denied many....

well today was maintenance for the grow, along with new batches of nutrients for all....so here are more fecking pictures to bore your arse's with....if I'm posting too many let me know

both the 12/12 girls are showing burning but like stated previously, eh.....if it gets bad, well then we'll deal with it, unless of course it's too late....doh!!

don't know what to post really....not much happening except moved Elsie in with Carrie so they both can share the nutrients....speaking of Carrie....like before, WTF.... but it's fecking awesome at the same time....almost looks fake, right?....hehe.....one never knows this time of the year... BWAHAHA

peace.... Em G D Em


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 8, 2009)

took Zahena out for a walk....she's been drinking up the nutrients like mad....really got the snow going on....although minor burn on her fans, she is fine, smells fine, roots fine and feck she is quite heavy at this time........believe it or not, she has yet to loose a leaf........so figured you might want a different angle on her, took three pictures while she was out of her crib...the second picture, just wanted to say the bud on the lower right by the Guinness, is one big fecker....couldn't keep her up turned the other way....hehe...she's top heavy....hehe....

peace..


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 8, 2009)

damm shes lookin great...


----------



## Mammath (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice KB, she's a real looker.
Gonna be a good yield too by the looks of her.
Great stuff bro.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 10, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> damm shes lookin great...


thanks bro...



Mammath said:


> Nice KB, she's a real looker.
> Gonna be a good yield too by the looks of her.
> Great stuff bro.


ditto on the thanks there mammath....
still going on that guitar, ye ha! I fecking loving it, cause it's actually starting to come together....well I mean as far as the level I should be at...I think?...hehe...in other words the major minor open chords although not fluent, are easier to get around than say two months ago....working on scales, 4 at the moment....and to top it all off a couple of old school rock intros and Smoke On The Water, minus the solo (for now) complete....hehe

just two pictures...got the wifey to snap in front of the 12/12 girls.......Allison is day 43 flower....Zahena is day 30 flower....we have added 5ml veg formula 5-0-1 to bloom mix for Zahena....Allison will flush beginning Monday.....

peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2009)

hey who is that rockstar in the avi kb lol??


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

That Allison is a gorgeous looking lady 
Don't know about that fella in front of her though lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> hey who is that rockstar in the avi kb lol??


ummm...rock star?....nah.....by the time I learn guitar I'll be in my fecking 70's....hey wait a minute, isn't Kieth Richards about that.....hehe



Mammath said:


> That Allison is a gorgeous looking lady
> Don't know about that fella in front of her though lol.


I think you mean Zahena she's the fecking beauty, although Allison is nice too...hehe....took me guitar to SoBe and didn't play a lick...shite...all I could think about was the half naked drop dead gourgeous women....feck........hold on......just making sure the wifey isn't hiding behind me....hehe


harvested Allison today.....not much of a looking yield, yet, the buds are fecking way dense and you can see loaded with the snow....if we had the room we would have let her go another week maybe, but hey, she really sticky fingered me there....hehe...was a very pleasant smell cutting her.... 

Zahena is gonna be one kickass girl when November 6th rolls around....hmmmm, what that?......a cent hair over two weeks.....
she be stinky now, and the snow be piling on....

we had both Allison's clone, Carrie, and Zahena's clone, Elsie, together in one container prior to today's take down....so we moved Carrie to the main area as she has been vegetating longer than Elsie and as the story goes, we start it again....Saturday we will 12/12 Carrie but prior we will clone her....blah, blah, blah

had a fecking pretty good time in SoBe.....the weather was a pain in my arse as Sunday thru Tuesday afternoon were pretty crappy....should have brought the kite instead of the guitar...fecking went to the beach everyday anyhow and except for Tuesday in the ocean as well....love it down there and you can walk everyplace....brought Tina down with me...didn't realize packed so much of her....unless sleeping, kilobit was having a darn gran olde time....hehe....shhhhhhhhhh!don't tell my wife......or she won't let me go by myself again....hehe

EDIT....fecked up the picture order....harvest.....carrie....elsie......sobe....zahena

and i almost forgot....walking along the beach, away from mankind as far as I could get with Tina burning alongside me, when shite, hear motors behind me....crushing poor Tina in my hand best could.....holy shite, miami beach pd on a fecking ATV....feck....it shot my beautiful attitude down the shiter.....but you know what?....officer's were cool....asked for my id....said they didn't give a shite about the jay....was ever arrested?....No sir.....goodbye....thank you officer....fast track back off the beach....whew....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice nuggage as always mate.
Good thing those cops were cool, bet your heart rate was up there for a while hehe.
I love being high by the sea


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2009)

gracias mi amigo......hehe...yeah no doubt it went up.....but frankly all they had me with was a quarter of a a joint....in any case they were cool....

just updating that Zahena is starting her flush today...it will be 2 weeks till she comes down....son I'm tellin ya, she is one frosty girl...damn.....don't think Tina was this good....she also weighs a fecking lot right now and one of her rear stems is LOADED with buds that it hangs to the ground....again have her proped up aginst the wall there beause otherwise she is unmanageable....also a pain in the arse to put her back in along with the stink she made....me fecking forearms are sticky....hehe

peace....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice KB, she looks great.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nugs looking very appetizing.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 25, 2009)

yeaaa shes gettin chunky!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Very nice KB, she looks great.


as always mammath thanks for the props bro....I'd post on your journal but you lads are talking motorcycles, don't have one.....hehe....don't want to ruin the flow....hehe...took your advice on topping the rhino strain.....next pics of Carrie will point it out....



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Nugs looking very appetizing.



thank you kitty.....meow



floridasucks said:


> yeaaa shes gettin chunky!


no doubt and stinky.....hehe


ok babies, update......we moved Allison from the drier to curing jars....notice the fecking amount of snow on them buds....holy shite son....smoked some of the bit you see there and I've typed this fecking post numerous times so far...hehe

well typically two weeks for me with the curing and seeing as we have enough of Zahena2.0 left, we shall wait and pretty danm sure the results will be as Tony the Tiger would say, "they're greaaaaaat!"

hehe peace....will give a better smoke report on the Rhino after curing....right now though she's good...


----------



## Mammath (Oct 25, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> as always mammath thanks for the props bro....I'd post on your journal but you lads are talking motorcycles, don't have one.....hehe....don't want to ruin the flow....hehe...took your advice on topping the rhino strain.....next pics of Carrie will point it out....



haha no worries KB.
We're back on track now mate and having yield guesses concerning the Barneys LSD I got going.
Chime in with a guess when ya can, it's just for a bit of fun and you got plenty of time.
Guessing closes at day 50 and I'm only at day 35.

Looking forward to seeing how the topped Rhino takes shape, should be interesting and I think it will better fill out your cab space.
That gear you've just cured looks the goods mate. Glad to hear your enjoying it


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 30, 2009)

Zahena is coming down tomorrow.....going to try 6 days earlier this round just to mix it up.....although I do like the 8 to 9 week result also....


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha no worries KB.
> We're back on track now mate and having yield guesses concerning the Barneys LSD I got going.
> Chime in with a guess when ya can, it's just for a bit of fun and you got plenty of time.
> Guessing closes at day 50 and I'm only at day 35.
> ...



will do if I get a moment....

the rhino, yeah now that Zahena is coming down we can move and start flowering her....she looks way different than her mother.....stout and bushy like a indica should be, I think.....the results will be superior to her mother I'm guessing....Allsion, the mother is still in cure....oh feck, the camera battery died...aw shite...ok, ok no drama I'll post the cure pictures tomorrow or Sunday...peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 30, 2009)

Tasty nuggets Kilo! You going to smoke them all by your lonesome?


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 31, 2009)

Zahena lookin great...


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Tasty nuggets Kilo! You going to smoke them all by your lonesome?


no I always share.....my fan base has increased...hehe



floridasucks said:


> Zahena lookin great...


she sure did.....here she is now....


ok babies just like we said, Zahena has been taken down.....telling ya son, she is a winner....probably will surpass Tina in yield and as you can all see she gonna be killa after the cure.....

man took approximately 3 hours plus to bring her in...whew....and the room?....whoa, emptied an entire box of Bounce all over.....it is hard for me to believe but this is now KiloBit's 8th graduation....hehehe...oh yeah the table is 3 feet by 1.5 at the longest part 1.0 at shortest, third picture shows everything on the 3x1.5 table....

I truly love this.....haven't had to go to market since end April....WooHoo


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2009)

as promised from yesterday when dunce Kb forgot to recharge the fecking camera battery...here is Allsion the rhino entering week 2 of cure....checking for mold here...looks good and she smells delightful.....


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2009)

whew...and finally, the moves....Carrie is in the main flowering area and Elsie in the smaller....well we started this fecking project at approximately 1130 it is now 1712...it's like a job...but well worth it....

Carrie will be going 12/12 tonight...Elsie we will leave vegetative two more weeks....

so ladies and gentelmen, we still have from last harvest, we have 2 jars in cure and we have a very good yield drying....we have one going 12/12...son what more can we ask?

I'm beat no guitar practice today....peace


----------



## cagirls (Nov 3, 2009)

wow, i dont endulge but it looks delicious


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2009)

ahahahaha....mom is that you?.....no I know who it is....hey how are you?....they are delicious.....


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2009)

update alert....the cure of the White Rhino Allison is coming along just dandy...no, no, wait, I don't say dandy.....it's fecking awesome....when I shrink the pic to 800x600 it loses it's clarity...but you can still see, it's loaded with the stuff....

Carrie (WhiteRhino)is starting to really fill out, which is a good thing....and figure by end of week should show flower....

Elsie (PPP) is also moving along now that she is getting more lumen s

Carrie clone Gloria is starting to take, but we have to slow down, we don't have all that much room...Carrie will be 12/12 till at minimum Dec 31 but would like to go till Jan 7 if possible....and we will just begin 12/12 on Elsie next Saturday....we need to slow down with Gloria until at least 2 weeks prior to Carrie's prom.....

next update will take pictures of the roots....they are looking healthy and smell fine....another good start for our girls...peaceplayed


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn KB those nugs look very tasty indeed. I want some! 
Excellent branching, and very healthy looking girls too mate.
Beautiful!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 4, 2009)

well if I only lived closer, I'd be happy to come over and share....no, really...
glad I took your advice on the topping of Carrie....she looks way better and probably will yield double of Allison the original White Rhino....

well here is a picture of Zahena going to cure....feck son, FIVE jars plus some ....holy shite....best yield so far and my fecking hands are sticky as feck and boy I better clean them real good, cause right now me cat won't even come close to me....hehehe....peace

Kilo is a happy metherfecker right now....


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Man... jars full of the finest homegrown.
Sweet... what more is there to do than keep filling them


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 4, 2009)

another great harvest, hats off to you


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks bro....the best part?...no local market over 6 months...WooHoo

both of the new girls are doing fine....Carrie (WhiteRhino) is going into week 2 of 12/12 you can almost tell the tata's are coming....her root structure smells good and looks fine to me.....she look way different from her mother...thanks to mammath for suggesting the topping...seems to have helped fill her out...I guess her Sativa side is prevalent in the genes...

Elsie (PPP) will vegetate yet another week, then starting the 14th go 12/12....her roots are also good....

seeing as we have 7 jars, ok, ok 6 tightly packed jars....and we have both Rhino and PPP, this go around an extra week, maybe two, will be added to flowering....we'll do this just to try the other end of the expierence...Carrie then will have an approximate date of Jan 9 followed by Elsie Jan 30.....even though smoking more than I should it will last way past the dates plus cure...

weighed Zahena and she came up at 5.17oz damn fine yield and my fecking hands got really sticky handling her for the weigh in....kilobit best so far, no doubt.....I will say it one last time, almost flushed her.....

Allison is now my primary girl, and will be untill Zahena cures another 11 days....no way are we gonna finish her before then, so we can alternate betwee the two....this is good....Allison has NO body buzz whatsoever...a pure cerebral experience and just the way I like it....

last picture is of Gloria...she is Allison's clone and as you can see has taken....wont put her into the container for at least another week so that we won't run out of space in the small area....


peace....


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 7, 2009)

dam lookin good there kilo... which one do u think has a better taste?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2009)

gonna be honest I like them both....here's a picture of Allison the WhiteRhino cured and ready to experience...excellent....somewhat of a nutty taste while the PPP Zahena more pronounced earthy?.....with the cure, they come out excellent, smooth as silk, nice burn, white ash....hehehe...

EDIT added this picture of Zahena at day 3 cure....mango baby.....boy oh boy....


----------



## Rydub (Nov 7, 2009)

hell of a journal. that is some beautiful ppp i hope my ppp turn out half as good as that . i learned alot from this journal about the ppp. should help me get some sweeter smoke out of mine. + rep.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, always looking good KB.
That mango looks like some tasty shit


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2009)

Rydub said:


> hell of a journal. that is some beautiful ppp i hope my ppp turn out half as good as that . i learned alot from this journal about the ppp. should help me get some sweeter smoke out of mine. + rep.


thanx bro...preciate it....



Mammath said:


> Man, always looking good KB.
> That mango looks like some tasty shit


yeah it's very good....

few pictures....both Carrie and Elsie are doing fine...root systems excellent....smell appealing....again my only fecking problem is the nutrient burn on the tips of the fans....every bloody time I go to flower this shite happens....ok here we go with yet another adjustment.....
hehehe...


Carrie has begun her move into visual flowering....she is at two weeks tomorrow...

Elsie will go 12/12 tomorrow....because of this we will clone her tomorrow as well....

peace....


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2009)

well I'm way nice right now with both Zahena and Allison keeping me company....and gues what?...fecking Wizard of Oz is on TBS HD this is cool...


----------



## Mammath (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't see the burning in the pics.
In fact those girls are looking real good and healthy KB.
Multiple branching with strong looking stems. 
Should make for some excellent buddage


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 21, 2009)

well it's there mam but feck it....I'm going to drop the potash down some and see what happens...

ok small update.... both the girls are doing well aside from minor burn....they smell great have minimal leaf fall off and their root systems are looking awesome and smell wonderful as well...

in addition some pics of the the two cures....the White Rhino, Allison, really turned out good, look at the fecking amount of crystals on the mason jar, if only we could have gotten a 5oz yield from her also...in any case she is one fine smoke ladies and gentlemen and we are hoping her clone Carrie which we topped will deliver at least double the yield...if so kb will be a happy metherfecker....

PPP, Zahena, is killa also....nice smoooth, with a hint of strawberry....she gave us 5oz yield cured....we are happy and covered way paest our next two harvests...keeping the fingers crossed because this is what we wanted to achieve a perpetual supply of our favorite herb....

as my Pop's would say..."So far so good!"....yeeehaw...oh and my friends who still visit the local market are not happy campers right now.....thank you RIU for the help I needed to achieve this wonderful hobby...which pays me back daily........played

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome pics kilo... the girls look so happy.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 21, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> well it's there mam but feck it....I'm going to drop the potash down some and see what happens...
> 
> ok small update.... both the girls are doing well aside from minor burn....they smell great have minimal leaf fall off and their root systems are looking awesome and smell wonderful as well...
> 
> ...


Hey they look shit hot from here mate 
Wow 5 zips, that above excellent for a stealthy set up.
Your dialed in bro, and things are looking good.
I love the nuggage your producing KB, absolute gems.
Nothing like a consistent supply of your own personal prime home grown


----------



## TrAq (Nov 24, 2009)

Kilobit,

Allison was insane. I havent smoked something that good in a while. 

The smell to me was crazy it was a mix of juicyfruit and strawberries, I didn't know whether to eat it or smoke it haha. 

The smoke was great and the high was even better.

Thanks and as always your ladies are looking great.

TrAq


----------



## Zerotilt (Nov 25, 2009)

KILO!!!!! I haven't been on in a while, busy with college and what not but man I am glad that you are still growing and keeping a journal. I can see a big difference in these grows than when you first started. Good job man. I have a lot of reading to do in this journal to catch back up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> awesome pics kilo... the girls look so happy.


thanks bro.....but I wish I had your room...hehehe



Mammath said:


> Hey they look shit hot from here mate
> Wow 5 zips, that above excellent for a stealthy set up.
> Your dialed in bro, and things are looking good.
> I love the nuggage your producing KB, absolute gems.
> Nothing like a consistent supply of your own personal prime home grown


yo mam thanks for the continued support....the burn is still there but you know?...the fecking results are still good, so feck the burn....lol

oh by the way, I am still hitting the guitar on a regular basis...somethings are a lot easier now, but I have a long way to go...
G Em C D



TrAq said:


> Kilobit,
> 
> Allison was insane. I havent smoked something that good in a while.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/626773d1258843722-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow-pb210005-2-.jpg



Zerotilt said:


> KILO!!!!! I haven't been on in a while, busy with college and what not but man I am glad that you are still growing and keeping a journal. I can see a big difference in these grows than when you first started. Good job man. I have a lot of reading to do in this journal to catch back up. Looking forward to it.


welcome back zerotilt...hope you schooling is going as planned....read on...


just a small update with pictures.....

first off... Happy Thanksgiving.....please do not post why this is some racist holiday, I fecking like it and I'm not a racist....anyhooooooo

Carrie (WhiteRhino) is starting to stinky up the place some....always a good sign..no?
she is dropping some fan leaves I'm just wondering why?....same old same old with the nute burn on the leaf tips....I'm starting to believe that the DWC needs a more specialized mixture of the nutrients?....Carrie is in her 4th week 12/12...

Elsie (PPP) is in her 2nd week 12/12 and she is already showing flowering....boy oh boy....but again the fecking nute burn on the leaf tips is there....besides that minor bullshite she is also doing fine....

peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful plants as always Kilo! I like thanksgiving too, always have even when I worked every thanksgiving like a dog for years. Now I'm just happy to eat some good food, smoke some good weed, and relax with people I love. 

Best Holiday wishes to you bro


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks newgrowth...hey bro?...is that your cat in the avatar?....holy shite!...


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> thanks newgrowth...hey bro?...is that your cat in the avatar?....holy shite!...


No I wish, trying to fatten my cat up but he has a long way to go . . . that is my Thanksgiving kitty


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 5, 2009)

hehehe....

feck had problems with this site for awhile...couldn't post, reply, blah, blah, blah....kinda pissed me off, but hey it's free....

update to the girls

Carrie (WhiteRhino) is going into week 5 of 12/12 and although she has lost quite a few large older fan leaves, she seems healthy in every other aspect except the nute burn.....she's secreting large amounts of sticky stuff and we hope she lasts another 4 weeks so that we may enjoy her in all her glory...


Elsie (PPP) is going into week 3 of 12/12 and she is doing fine except for her lower region which has been under exposed to light in her grow area....otherwise her flowers are already full of our favorite snowy stuff....

we have moved the girls between areas....why?....no particular reason....ok ok, I fecked up and put Carrie into the wrong cabinet and didn't realize it till she was in already...so I decided feck it....yes, I be dumb arse....

next week we start the clones on their way....they are Gloria (WhiteRhino) and Iris (PPP), let's hope the results for these girls is as successful as their predecessors...
peace.......played


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 5, 2009)

hey I got all my original shite back here at RIU...woohoo....

so just for that here is a pick of Elsie (PPP)


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hey I got all my original shite back here at RIU...woohoo....
> 
> so just for that here is a pick of Elsie (PPP)
> 
> and the final Zahena cure....yum yum yum....and an arse kicker to boot...


*Hey Kilo, yeah man site seemed fecked up for a bit...BUT YER DAMN PLANTS ARE EFFIN FINE BRO!!!*

*Boney just put some seeds in a paper towel *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 5, 2009)

alright boneman...glad to see yer back...here comes some good shite...I can't wait...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 5, 2009)

the girls r gettin pretty huge. very nice.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2009)

*Hey Kilo, I'm glad to see you are still holding down the fort and havent gotten the boot like so many did this past summer. Your shite is looking fantastic and although I havent been too involved, I've still followed your thread. Looks like the PPP is just a nute burn tip prone strain huh? Still comes out awesome and thats all that counts.*
*Keep your eyes peeled for a lil skunk grow. Maybe throw in some AK47 while I'm at it....Maybe OG? He he he*


----------



## Rydub (Dec 5, 2009)

I will conferm that the PPP's are sensitive to tip burn. ive max my nutes out at 1050ppm in week 5. When i went to 1150 ppm's the tips did burn a little but the buds are still looking awsome and in the end thats all that matters.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 6, 2009)

Rydub said:


> I will conferm that the PPP's are sensitive to tip burn. ive max my nutes out at 1050ppm in week 5. When i went to 1150 ppm's the tips did burn a little but the buds are still looking awsome and in the end thats all that matters.


*I'll second that and Kilo can 10th that? LOL Fine strain indeed, but the leaf tip burn comes with the territory *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 7, 2009)

here are a couple of pictures I finally got uploaded the first is an old time bus that's been running 42nd St for the past week or so....I'm not even that old


the second picture is Zahena final cure...let me tell ya son, very good, everyone likes....


----------



## Mammath (Dec 7, 2009)

Top stuff as always KB. Looks lovely and very smokeable.
Nice to see you getting into some AccaDacca riffs too mate?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I'll second that and Kilo can 10th that? LOL Fine strain indeed, but the leaf tip burn comes with the territory *



yeah I sure can...but I don't give a feck anymore...end result is what counts...and as far as I'm concerned and my close friends, excellent end results...BWahahahahaha



Mammath said:


> Top stuff as always KB. Looks lovely and very smokeable.
> Nice to see you getting into some AccaDacca riffs too mate?


yeah my friend thanks a million....excellent smoke....
the guitar thing is going bro, is that what they are called?...lol...fecking cool


ok babies update time for the girls...

start with Elsie (PPP)...into week 3 of 12/12....she is doing way fine and smells and looks wonderful....if this keeps up we may have another Zahena on our hands.......that would make me very happy indeed...

Carrie (WhiteRhino) as you can see is starting to get old.... into week six 12/12 ....this is expected, as her true date would be in two weeks, but we are going for that extra one to experiment a little....


Notice the major difference in the lighting of the two areas?....gotta upgrade here....yeah the dead presidents is somewhat a concern, but the space that it takes up is more problematic....

and finally a picture of the next generation of kilobit girls...

on the left is Gloria (WhiteRhino) right is Iris (PPP)

both will go into full vegetative starting this Saturday...

peace


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 13, 2009)

just one of those annoying updates with pictures..

Carrie (WhiteRhino) up first.... going week 6 12/12....because she is in the smaller area with less lumens, she isn't quite the girl Elsie is at the moment....but nonetheless she will be a fine piece of sunshine..... we have another 3 weeks left before our expected due date..

Elsie (PPP) going week 4 12/12....basically lagging Carrie by 2....let me tell you son, she is one fine looking girl....well aside from the usual nute burn on her their tips....it is quite evident by the photos that the resin count is by far stonger on Elsie in the larger area with more light...duh.....but it does prove the theory.......

both the girls smell fanatastic, with good root structure and a nice spring in their stems....as my pop's would say, "so far, so good"

peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great man!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you bro


just a picture because I'm an attention hog....

this is the PPP full cure and in bloom...hell ya son....


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 15, 2009)

ok ok ok here's the WhiteRhino same genre...hehehe


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Kilo! I want to try some good PPP all I've had of that was some kief screened buds in Amsterdam.

You inspired me so here is some finished Killawatt that a friend of mine grew organically in soil.


----------



## StreetRider (Dec 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I'll second that and Kilo can 10th that? LOL Fine strain indeed, but the leaf tip burn comes with the territory *


 
I third that!

I have been growing PPP in Ebb and Flow and 1000 ppm is the highest I can run, and I still get some burnt tips.


----------



## StreetRider (Dec 16, 2009)

How long do you flower your PPP. It seems like mine could go over 11 weeks from 12/12. And that is with clones.

She takes so long that I need to add another quicker strain. That is a tough decission.

I am glad I grew PPP. She can get very dense, and with air flow no mold yet(knock on wood!). Little smell and she saves you on the nutes. She will do sea of green, but loves to have a dozen heads.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 16, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Thanks Kilo! I want to try some good PPP all I've had of that was some kief screened buds in Amsterdam.
> 
> You inspired me so here is some finished Killawatt that a friend of mine grew organically in soil.


bro all my friends REALLY like the PPP...it's an awesome experience

and that bud there?...fecking A bro



StreetRider said:


> I third that!
> 
> I have been growing PPP in Ebb and Flow and 1000 ppm is the highest I can run, and I still get some burnt tips.


yeah no doubt, but my WhiteRhino does the same?



StreetRider said:


> How long do you flower your PPP. It seems like mine could go over 11 weeks from 12/12. And that is with clones.
> 
> She takes so long that I need to add another quicker strain. That is a tough decission.
> 
> I am glad I grew PPP. She can get very dense, and with air flow no mold yet(knock on wood!). Little smell and she saves you on the nutes. She will do sea of green, but loves to have a dozen heads.


I've varied them...but mostly at 8 weeks of 12/12....once I'm sure the clones have taken or when I actually feel I'm ready, I give them approx 4 to 6 weeks vegetative growth.....so in essence as you stated it takes long, in m y case around 14 weeks soup to nuts....

I've 12/12 PPP at 7 weeks and at 9 weeks also.....I like the 8 weeks the best....my preference

oh and your right PPP likes to have numerous heads.......we like she does that


----------



## StreetRider (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, I am either taking mine too long, or I have a very slow strain. I am doing 10 weeks from intro to 12/12, But, I am only vegging for a short time and then switching them over. So, I am running mine for say, 12 weeks total.

And mind you they show sex with in 5 days of switching the lights.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/243954-pure-power-plant-perpetual-ebb.html


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2009)

took a couple pictures of Elsie (PPP) before she went to sleep.....I can't do justice with my camera to her fecking soaked buds....no prior PPP girl has had so much snow at week 4 of 12/12.....and in addition, if all keeps going well, Elsie will give us a better yield than Zahena....maybe not a ton more but enough to say the grows have been improving....can't say how much better we can get here with the yield, as this is a stealth setup....the goal is 163 grams or 5.5 oz.....we got 142 grams from Zahena almost 5 oz....her roots are awesome at the moment...every girl that had a root structure like this, gave us a good yield and an excellent expierence....hehehe...

played

peace


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> took a couple pictures of Elsie (PPP) before she went to sleep.....I can't do justice with my camera to her fecking soaked buds


*Have you tried taking pics using the macro function? That works great for nice close up pics. You can also try shining a flashlight on the bud while snapping the pics.*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah if I try and get up close with the macro on it gets blurred....no problem really don't give all that much of a shite

just some pictures of Elsie (PPP) 5th week bloom.....

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2009)

dam bro.. lookin absolutely frostyyy! i wish i could smell that.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2009)

why thank you sir...hehehe

ok ok....took down Carrie (WhiteRhino) today...why?....just fecking wanted too....she's 8 weeks and was looking pretty fecking good

well son, let me tell ya, she yielded waaaaaay more than anticipated....easily double her mother....and as you can see....she is loaded...every one of them beauties is loaded like this.... 

that's a 30 gal tub...hehehe...not fecking bad for a stealth setup huh?

up next Elsie (PPP)....2 weeks ladies and gentelmen, and we have move Gloria (WhiteRhino) and Iris (PPP) into the open area......so far so good.....if all goes well, we start yet again....Holy Shite....way beyond my expectations of what can be accoplished to serve the needs of the individual....thank you mother nature...played cough cough cough

p cough eace


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2009)

*Freaking nice KILO!!  Them damn leaf tips though huh? Eff it man, the shite is class A bro.*

*Hang tight....were sprouting as we speak *


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks friggin' awesome Kilo! Dry box looks great too! Merry Christmas Kilo


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

dam kilo... some sticky nugs!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Freaking nice KILO!!  Them damn leaf tips though huh? Eff it man, the shite is class A bro.*
> 
> *Hang tight....were sprouting as we speak *


boney...alright bro glad to hear.....

yeah I gave up on the burns...as you can see the Rhino has it too.....don't fecking know I'm following the recommended dosages and have even tried varying amounts with a net result that is the same....

but as you state......the shite is Class A bro...thanks



NewGrowth said:


> Looks friggin' awesome Kilo! Dry box looks great too! Merry Christmas Kilo



well newgrowth not only looks awesome, I'm betting the experience will be awesome too...and a Merry Christmas to you and your family bro



floridasucks said:


> dam kilo... some sticky nugs!!!



yes sir there florida....my fecking fingers were black and so sticky had to spend some time cleaning the camera.....

played peace


Merry Christmas to all


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 27, 2009)

showing next generation of girls....probably after next harvest will try another strain....I like both the PPP and the WhiteRhino, as the experience is awesome and the smoke pleasurable...

so this is the latest on Gloria (WhiteRhino) on the left and Iris (PPP) on the right....no doubt as you can see, they both have taken well and their roots are in the nutrients...so as always, we are hoping no mishaps and another wonderful yield and experience from these two...

showing a picture of the Zahena cure...flat out best shite I've cultivated so far....

this next time around I'm going to have to slow down on the gifts because I'm down to the last jar and we have minimum another 7 days till Carrie (WhiteRhino) will be ready to enjoy......

no problem just have to cut back....uhhhhh, probably not, but am going to have to try at least..heheheplayed

peace


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 27, 2009)

update on Elsie (PPP).....this will be the last week of nutrients for her.....Friday we will flush her and then just aerate water for the final few....as you can see aside from some nute burn she looks fecking good....

peace


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2009)

ok Carrie (WhiteRhino) is going to cure today....yeehaw everyone....she has yielded way more than expected ...easy double her mother's yield......I venture to guess when it fully dries and cures it will be 4 full jars.....right now it's sitting a 5, but during the curing it will diminish more....we are going with berry flavoring on the three jars and no flavor for two....

as you all can see she is full of nice snow that makes everyone happy.......peace


hehehe...next up Elsie....and son I believe she will be extraordinary.....kilobit is one happy metherfecker right now again....


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

sweeet... whats in the jars, cardboard?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2009)

no it's a berry flavored gum....I do that with my curing...i've done 

JuicyFruit
DoubleMint
Watermelon
Mango

so going to try Berry...it fecking smells delicious......

it also helps remove any remaining moisture in the buds...really....


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

thats a great idea... im goin to get some right now.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2009)

cool....... here is what ALL of my friends say





TrAq said:


> Kilobit,
> 
> Allison was insane. I havent smoked something that good in a while.
> 
> ...


matter of fact, besides the awesome experience given by the girls, everyone, raves about the taste and the way they smoke....smooth

I do NOT wash the curing jars between cures....that is the reason that it sometimes has a dual aroma and taste...

florida your friends will look at you with a new respect....How did you do that?....hehehe


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a proud papa what can I tell you....

more pictures of Elsie (PPP).....another 18 days approximate harvest....

and the last picture.....the bottom of the plant is loaded all around with them...another good yield it appears....they sure as shite were not kidding when they advertised this as a big producer....kilobit is very pleased with this strain and will continue to cultivate it.....

peace


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

And a Merry belated Christmas to you.....times 5.
Saweeet harvest there!

People trip when I tell them I give my plants tea...the kind you drink. I think they believe I'm somehow killiing my plants.

 I figured if I like cardomon, cinnamon, chicory, vanilla, maple, carob, ginger, "etc"---they probably would too.
It just makes sense to feed them the natural complimentary herbs.

Juicy Fruit? Never heard of that til now. I'll have to try it with a jar this coming harvest.

Happy New Year in advance.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 29, 2009)

*Boneman is off to the store to get some gum *


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the smell of pot and candy


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 29, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> And a Merry belated Christmas to you.....times 5.
> Saweeet harvest there!
> 
> People trip when I tell them I give my plants tea...the kind you drink. I think they believe I'm somehow killiing my plants.
> ...


thanks for the props and salutations there babs...same back at you

flavor of gum 



Boneman said:


> *Boneman is off to the store to get some gum *


hehehe...boney when you starting the journal up again?...or are you?




NewGrowth said:


> I love the smell of pot and candy


yeah no doubt growth...actually pot and anything for me...hehehe

usually don't like to post without a picture so here are two...me and Elsie(PPP) 

peace


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 29, 2009)

here is a picture of Carrie (WhiteRhino) in cure

took her out to inspect for mold and shite...as you can see she looks fecking great, all 5 jars

smells good too..

peace


----------



## Boneman (Dec 30, 2009)

*What is your favorite gum to use so far?*

*Not much to journal about right now. I know I dont like reading about at baby plants just breaking the surface. I'll wait till I get some content to start another journal. *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2009)

the Wrigley's Extra Fruit Sensation Watermelon, all I can say is WOW.....all of them have their own ups, the Mango was slight hint....but the Watermelon, absolutely awesome....

can't wait bro......my next gen PPP and Rhino are kicking too....here is Gloria (WhiteRhino) left and Iris (PPP) right....so far so good


boney the perpetual grow is working for me right now....no market since early April...wow saved a shite load of cash not to mention the droughts of which one is going on right now....no hookups....fecking excellent


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 2, 2010)

right then another update...


first two are Carrie (WhiteRhino) cure going week two......

now we have Gloria (WhiteRhino) left and Iris (PPP) clones coming into their own....nice and tight branching, good strength and awesome roots.....

also pointing out here that both have takin the topping which is cool

and finally, the last of Zahena (PPP)...she was a delight

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 3, 2010)

hey kilo i tried bubblelicious grape gum it works great... im gonna get cotton candy or watermelon next.


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 6, 2010)

hehehe....works like a charm florida......


ok babies.....we took down Elsie (PPP)...was to be Saturday but tomorrow I'm 53 and will be out of town....

pictures worth a thousand words......

and fecking stinky sticky......yeah baby.......up next the Carrie (WhiteRhino) cure and smoke report...stayed tuned my pretties....

peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yah man looks awesome as always, I like the shot of you holding Elsie . . . trippy


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 6, 2010)

nice harvest there man... happy bday..


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 7, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> Hell yah man looks awesome as always, I like the shot of you holding Elsie . . . trippy


thanks and yeah, I'm fecking addicted to photoshop



floridasucks said:


> nice harvest there man... happy bday..


thanks and thanks...

kilobit is 53 today....holy shite

the bud porn is on the previous page.......


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 7, 2010)

KiloBit said:


> *kilobit is 53 today*....holy shite


Happy birthday my friend!!


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 10, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> Hell yah man looks awesome as always, I like the shot of you holding Elsie . . . trippy


kilobit is fecking around with photoshop...hehehe



floridasucks said:


> nice harvest there man... happy bday..


thanks and thanks bro



tom__420 said:


> Happy birthday my friend!!


hey tom bro....thanks 


alright my pretties....

pictures......

next up Elsie (PPP) cure.....it looks and smells great and we will attain a full 4 jar yield....each jar holds approx 1 oz cured...last picture is both the Elsie (PPP) and Carrie (White Rhino) cures...

so here we go again.......stay tuned my friends

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

love it bro....


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 21, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> love it bro....



thanks florida...headin down that way soon...

pictures...

ok first up the Elsie (PPP) cure....very fecking nice...she blew me away.......look at the inside of the jar....nice coating eh?

Gloria (WhiteRhino) is doing fine she into week two of vegetative....her roots are excellent....she smells good and only very minor nutrient issues..

Iris (PPP) is also doing well....she is also into second week vegetative and again her roots are in excellent shape, smelling good and minor nutrient issues...

both Carrie (WhiteRhino) and Elsie (PPP) are good fecking smoke...great taste and most excellent experience....everyone concurs....thisn is the fecking best hobby I've ever had....

peace


----------



## Boneman (Jan 21, 2010)

*Glad to see an update KB. The inside of that mason jar is plain NASTY!!! The one I had my AK-47 in was the same way. All gritty and sticky *

*Actually bro I was worried about you. Worm from another thread was talking about someone that got busted but he wouldnt say who it was. I hadn't seen a post from you in a while and was worried about you. I'm relieved it wasnt you bro!*

*So what makes the WR stand out? If you get a chance, try Kali Mist. It is outta this world bro.*


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 21, 2010)

dam those buds look chunky good. nice green on the roots too.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 21, 2010)

HI KB,
i just finished reading your journ. all i can say is wow. its very detailed and precise. i have the same strain ppp also doing dna sour cream in dwc. i haved learned a lot by reading threw your trial and errors . now you got it dialed in .i hope i can get half as good as you with it props & + rep oh my ppp has a piney smell and the dna sour cream has a lemony smell


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 31, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Glad to see an update KB. The inside of that mason jar is plain NASTY!!! The one I had my AK-47 in was the same way. All gritty and sticky *
> 
> *Actually bro I was worried about you. Worm from another thread was talking about someone that got busted but he wouldnt say who it was. I hadn't seen a post from you in a while and was worried about you. I'm relieved it wasnt you bro!*
> 
> *So what makes the WR stand out? If you get a chance, try Kali Mist. It is outta this world bro.*


thanks boney...no, I'm just really busy with a ton of other shite going on...the journal is an after thought now....but I will continue if I can....the Kali Mist will be tried next....as soon as cash comes in...




floridasucks said:


> dam those buds look chunky good. nice green on the roots too.



yo florida on my way down in three weeks woohoo can't wait....yes the roots are looking excellent and smell gret too.



goofygolfer said:


> HI KB,
> i just finished reading your journ. all i can say is wow. its very detailed and precise. i have the same strain ppp also doing dna sour cream in dwc. i haved learned a lot by reading threw your trial and errors . now you got it dialed in .i hope i can get half as good as you with it props & + rep oh my ppp has a piney smell and the dna sour cream has a lemony smell


thanks goofy....well I'm dialed in per say...as the nute burns show...but you are correct in that the shite is extraordinary and well worth the effort...


ok update pics

both Gloria (WhiteRhino) and Iris (PPP) are now into 12/12

so as we have since the beginning, clones were made prior....

thanks to my friends introducing...Kayla and Maria....here's hoping they take and the cycle continues

peace


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 31, 2010)

everything looking jam-up as usual keep up the good work bro


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2010)

the girls look great... ahh so u gonna be partying in south beach?


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 7, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> everything looking jam-up as usual keep up the good work bro



thanks goofy




floridasucks said:


> the girls look great... ahh so u gonna be partying in south beach?


uh yeah....it must be a real blast this week...


picture update

The final Elsie Cure...Holy Shite...this stuff is fecking killa...remember plant singing...are you dizzy when your stoned...yea, this shite kicks arse

Iris (PPP) and Gloria (WhiteRhino) are faring very well...as you can see both the foliage and the roots are growing fabulously...they smell great and from the initial looks of it, another good yield to be had....

Kilobit is a very busy metherfecker lately...sorry for not showing up at your journals...as soon as I get a chance I will...


peace


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

dang kb that looks dank . bro pack me a bowl of dat there i can taste already . my ppp will be ready the axe soon


----------



## ElephantRider (Feb 15, 2010)

Great stuff, man. Hey.. I've been following this journal on and off (life gets in the way) for a looong time. Can you remind me how much T5HO you got for a plant in bloom? They look like 4x4'.. and 3 of them, is that right? And you get about 4 oz. from that per plant? I'm trying to get a sense of averages, as I'd like to go more T5HO..

Thanks, in advance,

~ER~


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 17, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dang kb that looks dank . bro pack me a bowl of dat there i can taste already . my ppp will be ready the axe soon


thanks bro...it is fecking mind boggling...you cant buy this shite...well not at the local market around here anyhow
look the bottom line here is this..........................curing baby...............cure your shite and people will look at you with a new respect.....there is NO comparison between dry and cured....uh uh no fecking way.....cure your shite and you will thank yourself a million times over...



ElephantRider said:


> Great stuff, man. Hey.. I've been following this journal on and off (life gets in the way) for a looong time. Can you remind me how much T5HO you got for a plant in bloom? They look like 4x4'.. and 3 of them, is that right? And you get about 4 oz. from that per plant? I'm trying to get a sense of averages, as I'd like to go more T5HO..
> 
> Thanks, in advance,
> 
> ~ER~



hey elephant, they are 2 x 2 4 bulbs in each...dual spectrum...my main bloom has three of these fixtures....I will tell you this though...I have had success in my other area with just one fixture and a couple of 3' t5 not ho...although that plant will not yield as much, the quality is almost identical...go figure...yes averaging around 4.0 if in main bloom area or around 2.8 in the other area...the quality is not limited in either though


alright babies update as kilo only has a few again...life has been hectic...hope it slows down soon...well maybe not...hehehe

start off with Gloria (WhiteRhino)...she be looking good and she is into her third week 12/12...her roots are phenominal

Iris (PPP) is no slouch in her own right but as you can clearly see no way near the size of Gloria...nonetheless flowering also into week 3

peace


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 17, 2010)

the ladies look lovely as usual . yep u got it dialed in .oh no doubt i'll be curing . a quick ? . are you still using gum while you are curing ?


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 18, 2010)

most definitely.....this time around it was berry....I think I'm gonna go juicy fruit with Gloria and Spearmint for Iris....it's amazing how many of my friends who I share with can't get over the taste...when they go shopping at the local market they insist that there is no comparison........ima glad I started that and think I will forever continue....remember it also helps absorb the excess moisture during the cure....the fecking gum sometimes comes out pretty wilted...
peace

headin to SoBe...talk at ya all later....

ok ok some pictures sheesh....hehehe

first two Gloria (WhiteRhino) wk3 12/12
second Iris (PPP) wk3 12/12


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

girls are lookin happy happy! 

thanx for the gum idea kilo, im still using it and i love it. 

have fun in sobe bro.. peace.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 18, 2010)

*Does anyone think that the gum would help rehydrate and add flavor to a bag that might have a bit of age? I have a zip that got a bit dried out....not bad at all but just a bit.*


----------



## Bic (Feb 18, 2010)

I got some PPPs growing pretty much exactly the same (will go HPS for budding though) just started, good to see the results.


----------



## ElephantRider (Feb 18, 2010)

regarding gum, I tossed some juicy fruit in white widow. Smell's awesome.. it mellowed the harshness of the smoke, too. No taste difference.

~ER~


----------



## mv400 (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting... man where do you get these ideas  throwing in gum while curing huh? If I nothing goes wrong and I finish my current grow I will definitely think about throwing in some gum during curing


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 24, 2010)

kb i put the axe to the ppp also got the my journal up and running .when you have time please stop by . the link is in my sig.


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> girls are lookin happy happy!
> 
> thanx for the gum idea kilo, im still using it and i love it.
> 
> have fun in sobe bro.. peace.


I had a blast as always down SoBe way....brought the girls...woohoo..it was a little chilly there this time though...



Boneman said:


> *Does anyone think that the gum would help rehydrate and add flavor to a bag that might have a bit of age? I have a zip that got a bit dried out....not bad at all but just a bit.*


boney...what up bro?...um, wtf you got to lose?....try it...hehehe...I'm really busy lately...



Bic said:


> I got some PPPs growing pretty much exactly the same (will go HPS for budding though) just started, good to see the results.


thanks for stopping by bic



ElephantRider said:


> regarding gum, I tossed some juicy fruit in white widow. Smell's awesome.. it mellowed the harshness of the smoke, too. No taste difference.
> 
> ~ER~


hehehe....you can taste it by pulling before you light it...once lit the taste dissipates....



mv400 said:


> Interesting... man where do you get these ideas  throwing in gum while curing huh? If I nothing goes wrong and I finish my current grow I will definitely think about throwing in some gum during curing



uh, no guts, no glory...hehehe thanx mv400....no doubt, your friends will show you new respect...lol




goofygolfer said:


> kb i put the axe to the ppp also got the my journal up and running .when you have time please stop by . the link is in my sig.



well I stopped by....your shite is awsome bro...everyone that stops here should go see goofy's shite...badass

ok update since getting back...


start with Iris (PPP)....those of you who have followed my grows know the drill here...the fecking bloom burn is back albeit minor...but, the buds make up for that shite 10 fold...no?...hehehe...roots are also in great shape...looks like Iris will be another kick fecking arse girl for me and my friends to experience....she is in week 5 of 12/12

moving on to Gloria (WhiteRhino)...her fans are nutrient depleted or overdosed...this occurred while on vacation....I'm not stressing it all that much at the moment....also had to prune a shite load of stuff in the middle due to drying out....again not stressing this as those stems were minute and rendering tiny buds....the rest of her is doing well...her buds are stinky and roots as you can see fecking fantastic....she is also into week 5 of 12/12....I am debating on whether to continue with the WhiteRhino or try another strain...the PPP is a fecking keeper as it really kicks arse....

peace


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

first off the girls look great as always . you diff. got the touch .yep that ppp is a keeper smooth all the way . mine is in da jar and smokin sweet . kb you every think about growing white widow.


----------



## StreetRider (Mar 11, 2010)

Kilo,

Did you ever have any issues with your ph dropping every day 3 or 4 days after a res change?

Everything was going great for me until I finally pushed the starting height to 12" and added a light mover. They all at least doubled in height and the room is more crowded than I would like, but the set up has otherwise been the same.

Not trying to advertise on your thread, but know that you have had some experience with this strain.

Thanx again, and keep up the great growing.


----------



## bikeskill (Jul 2, 2010)

No more????????????????????


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 3, 2010)

were did kilo go...


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey where did you get that Irrigation Dispersal from? did it come with Durapump Water pump sold on SH?


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 17, 2011)

yes sir...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2011)

yo KILO!!! Bro where you be?


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 17, 2011)

ima here 4 a moment boneman...hehehe...ima b back some more l8r


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 17, 2011)

hey everyone and all da new folks...going to get back into posting some so here are a few for u 2 suck in.....................


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2011)

KB, you still kicking the PPP?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 19, 2011)

lookin dank as always


----------

